# Canine Photography Thread --Anyone interested?



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

We all love to take photos of our dogs and sharing them where we can. I thought it might be nice to start a Canine photography thread. We have so much talent on this forum. I suspect some professional photographers and some hobby photographers with a lot of talent. Might be nice if some of the Pro's or talented hobbyists would be willing to share some tips and tricks to help others.

I am hoping that people will post photos they took and perhaps talk just a little about them and be willing to answer questions where they can. Is there any interest in this?



I am a hobbyist, I just enjoy taking photos. I particularly like taking photos of dogs and have done a fair amount of doggy photos. Here are a couple of mine but I am hoping to learn more tips and tricks here. 














Hope a lot of you will participate. Please feel free to constructively critique photos but be respectful and offer alternative options to improve photos.  Show us your work


----------



## emmybear (Sep 7, 2015)

I think this thread is a great idea. At the moment all I have to take pictures with is my phone camera but I hope to get a really nice camera someday. In the meantime, I could learn a lot from a thread like this. Not to mention your photos are beautiful. I especially love the first and third ones.


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

I like the idea, and I'm a hobbyist, too. I like your photos, the first and third are lovely head studies. (Excuse me while I wipe the drool for the Rottie off the keyboard - my favorite breed!) My only critique would be a strictly personal preference for a more non-traditional pose, like your 2nd photo, or a different perspective on the head shots for a more interesting shot.

Here are a couple of my photos.

Riley with his well-loved Lambie









Water dog 









This one is strictly a snapshot, but it makes me laugh. I should have grabbed a tripod for the shot, but that would have made one or the other leave...


----------



## MosinMom91 (Aug 12, 2016)

Here are a few snapshots my Mother-in-law took this weekend during our Christmas Family photo shoot. And one of Bailey and Mosin meeting Santa.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

emmybear said:


> I think this thread is a great idea. At the moment all I have to take pictures with is my phone camera but I hope to get a really nice camera someday. In the meantime, I could learn a lot from a thread like this. Not to mention your photos are beautiful. I especially love the first and third ones.



Feel free to post shots for your phone at this time, until you get another camera. It isn't a competition, just a place to share and learn.  Thanks for the kind words. I like the first one best but only because it is my dog. lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

SnarkHunter66 said:


> I like the idea, and I'm a hobbyist, too. I like your photos, the first and third are lovely head studies. (Excuse me while I wipe the drool for the Rottie off the keyboard - my favorite breed!) My only critique would be a strictly personal preference for a more non-traditional pose, like your 2nd photo, or a different perspective on the head shots for a more interesting shot.
> 
> Here are a couple of my photos.
> 
> ...


 No kidding. I rarely use a tripod just because it is often a grab and shoot since the animal will leave so quickly, especially kitties. 
I love the look on your pups face here. It is funny how much respect for cats most dogs have. 

For less traditional:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

MosinMom91 said:


> View attachment 232514
> View attachment 232530
> View attachment 232538
> View attachment 232522
> ...



I LOVE them. What a gorgeous pack you have there.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

One more just because I think it is sort of funny but obviously not a good quality photo. 

They don't always have to be.


----------



## MosinMom91 (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm looking into getting a nice camera eventually. All of my pictures of my pack are on my phone camera and they just aren't as good. If only nice cameras weren't so darn expensive!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

MosinMom91 said:


> I'm looking into getting a nice camera eventually. All of my pictures of my pack are on my phone camera and they just aren't as good. If only nice cameras weren't so darn expensive!!!


 and didn't break. My nice camera has a focus issue and I am really struggling with it now but just can't afford to get it fixed at this time so...I take more photos and hope to get one good one. 


Feel free to share phone, photos. i have seen some very nice photos taken with phones

Where did you get the little sweater tutu for your dog? Too cute


----------



## MosinMom91 (Aug 12, 2016)

Inga said:


> and didn't break. My nice camera has a focus issue and I am really struggling with it now but just can't afford to get it fixed at this time so...I take more photos and hope to get one good one.
> 
> 
> Feel free to share phone, photos. i have seen some very nice photos taken with phones
> ...


I might share a few. I have a couple hundred on my phone easily. I'm that weird lady that stares at my animals all the time even when they aren't doing anything particularly remarkable. HA!

The sweater came from wal-mart, on a whim when I stopped in there for the first time in about a year, surprisingly, and the tutu portion came from amazon. Disclaimer: I do not usually dress my dogs. Lol.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

My German Shepherd Varik. Taken with my pitiable phone (which is ancient). Snowing .. but he didn't notice. He's pointing at his chuck it on the deck.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

MosinMom91 said:


> I might share a few. I have a couple hundred on my phone easily. I'm that weird lady that stares at my animals all the time even when they aren't doing anything particularly remarkable. HA!
> Good, then I am not alone in that. This is why I have to have my camera handy because one never knows when they will look extra cute and I will have to try to capture it. That said, I rarely pick the camera up in time but will often still snap off a few shots, just because. lol
> The sweater came from wal-mart, on a whim when I stopped in there for the first time in about a year, surprisingly, and the tutu portion came from amazon. Disclaimer: I do not usually dress my dogs. Lol.


I have Rottweilers that wear coats and I have a tutu for mine as well. I am not to proud to admit it. I think my dogs are tough enough to handle it too. lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Galathiel said:


> My German Shepherd Varik. Taken with my pitiable phone (which is ancient). Snowing .. but he didn't notice. He's pointing at his chuck it on the deck.


Beautiful black Shepherd. Love that he is holding his ears back to keep the snow out. Thanks for sharing the picture......More, please.


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

Inga - LOVE your photos! Especially the lighting on the 2nd to last one of your non-traditionals, and I have to ask, in the last photo - doing the backstroke? Then there's the tutu et al. Thanks for nearly making me spit my drink on my keyboard.  I thought I was bad, dressing up Riley for various holidays... I realize I'm an amateur. Lol!

Galathiel - I like your photo, and I love the concentration he's showing. Did his doggy zen make the chuck-it move?


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

It's like mind control. Zombie like, I shuffled forward and picked it up and threw the ball. 

This is his 3 year old birthday picture back in April: (guess what I'm holding in my hand while my husband snaps the pic on his phone):


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Fun thread! I am by no means professional photographer, but I have been playing around with photography for a bit and thought I would share a few! As some of you know, I foster pregnant dogs and young litters, so I get plenty of picture taking practice. Curious to see what everyone thinks. 

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

SnarkHunter66 said:


> Inga - LOVE your photos! Especially the lighting on the 2nd to last one of your non-traditionals, and I have to ask, in the last photo - doing the backstroke? Then there's the tutu et al. Thanks for nearly making me spit my drink on my keyboard.  I thought I was bad, dressing up Riley for various holidays... I realize I'm an amateur. Lol!_Thank you. The backstroke picture or...snorkeling as I like to call it, was just a quick shot as she was playing with my old boy and flipped over. Thanks for your kind words on the lighting, I have really been trying for that look for awhile. I struggle with dramatic lighting. Glad you liked it. I would like it to be a little softer but it is not too bad.
> _
> 
> Galathiel - I like your photo, and I love the concentration he's showing. Did his doggy zen make the chuck-it move?





Galathiel said:


> It's like mind control. Zombie like, I shuffled forward and picked it up and threw the ball.
> 
> This is his 3 year old birthday picture back in April: (guess what I'm holding in my hand while my husband snaps the pic on his phone): Awesome shot. Your dog is gorgeous. Love that intense love for his ball.





LoveMyFosters said:


> Fun thread! I am by no means professional photographer, but I have been playing around with photography for a bit and thought I would share a few! As some of you know, I foster pregnant dogs and young litters, so I get plenty of picture taking practice. Curious to see what everyone thinks.


 LOVE LOVE LOVE puppy shots. What a great opportunity to practice cute puppy shots. Thanks for helping to save lives. Rescue is Nobel work.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LoveMyFosters

As far as what I think of your photos, you can't go wrong with puppies. I especially love the close ups and I think anytime you focus on the eyes, it makes for a more powerful shot...unless the shot is of puppy feet and that cuteness can stand alone.  Great job!







Lighting is boring on these focus isn't great but it shows the personality of a puppy. Which in this case was BRAT! That puppy is the same dog as the one in the Tutu above and the dramatic lighting on the face shot. She isn't a brat anymore. LOL


Keeping the background uncluttered also helps.


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

A few more photos...

Riley in shadow









Okay, so Riley isn't the best at catching his ball... but he does try.









This was from a few years ago, but it's one of my favorites of Murphy in the lake.









A snapshot of Murphy's brother, Mick, coming down from his favorite tree. The top was wedged in another tree, well over 20 ft up. Lost him to cancer 2 yrs. ago Dec. 1. 









This photo sometimes catches people off guard, trying to figure out if Riley is really that small...









Riley puts up with a lot... although I've never tried a tutu.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Inga said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE puppy shots. What a great opportunity to practice cute puppy shots. Thanks for helping to save lives. Rescue is Nobel work.


Thank you! It's hard work, but it pays you back a hundred times over! I love doing it. 



Inga said:


> LoveMyFosters
> 
> As far as what I think of your photos, you can't go wrong with puppies. I especially love the close ups and I think anytime you focus on the eyes, it makes for a more powerful shot...unless the shot is of puppy feet and that cuteness can stand alone.  Great job!


Thank you very much! I love taking photos of my puppies and mom dogs, it's very enjoyable, but glad to see I have some skill going on there too.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Inga said:


>


I LOVE this one, so much character and expression. The lighting is really nice, brings out the eyes.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Inga said:


>


THIS. This is awesome.

It's not even close to the caliber of you guys but this is my favorite picture of Uallis.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> THIS. This is awesome.
> 
> It's not even close to the caliber of you guys but this is my favorite picture of Uallis.


This is why I started this thread so we can all learn from each other. Tips, tricks and ideas. LOVE Uallis, and I can never get enough of that boy. 
Glad you joined in on the thread hope you will share a lot more of him.


LoveMyFosters Thank you for the kind words in my boy Ansel. Can't wait to see more of those puppy pictures. You must have thousands of them to chose from.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

SnarkHunter66 said:


> A few more photos...
> 
> Riley in shadow
> 
> ...


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

It's really hard to photograph black dogs. Either they have no definition (black blob anyone?) or the light is overly harsh. My phone is so bad that it's like spotting a unicorn to get a decent indoor shot. We have a couple of point and shoot cameras but I've not tried to REALLY learn them. Maybe while I'm off for the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I used to have a really nice camera, but then some jerk stole it out of my car. Now I only have a phone. I'll share a few from when I had my good camera:

Not the greatest background (we were just all hanging out in the living room) but I really like the focus and his expression, totally relaxed.









Lighting could be better, but it feels a bit more cozy being a little dim. Also it's one of the only ones I took where you can't see the string holding the hat on his head lol









Again, not great lighting but I love how intense he looks









One of my favorites









My actual favorite. This is taken on the same day and in the same lake as the one above. Something happened to the lighting, maybe the sunlight changed somehow, and that made the water appear green. This is unedited, it looks great if you up the color intensity a bit.









I just like this one









And this one









And this one


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

A few more. 

One of my all time favorites, my litter of 12 from last year right around this time. Love the contrast between their dark coats and colorful collars. 








Another favorite, taken of a stray that showed up at my house and who I kept until adopted. Love how the sunlight caught his beautiful eyes.








Not the best background, but love her expression, (and the fact that I loved this litter, lol) Little four week old Tiara.








Pretty little guy, love Merle dogs so he was a favorite, another stray that I fostered until adoption.








And one more for the time being. Beautiful pup, love his happy expression in this photo.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Daenerys said:


> I used to have a really nice camera, but then some jerk stole it out of my car. Now I only have a phone. I'll share a few from when I had my good camera:
> 
> Not the greatest background (we were just all hanging out in the living room) but I really like the focus and his expression, totally relaxed.


Oh my gosh this is a beautiful dog and very nice photos. As much as I am a fan of black and tan dogs, I have to say I love to photograph lighter colored dogs. The two different color eyes are amazing too. I wonder, would you let me play with this photo just a little. It is a JPeg so there isn't a lot that can be done but...perhaps just a little brightening? Feel free to say no, if you don't want me to.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LoveMyFosters said:


> A few more.
> 
> One of my all time favorites, my litter of 12 from last year right around this time. Love the contrast between their dark coats and colorful collars.



A pile of puppies, doesn't get better then that. I agree that the contrast of colors is awesome. I would be in heaven taking photos of all those babies.  Nice job! Rescue is amazing. Saving all those lives and using your photography skills helps in getting them adopted I am sure.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Inga said:


> A pile of puppies, doesn't get better then that. I agree that the contrast of colors is awesome. I would be in heaven taking photos of all those babies.  Nice job! Rescue is amazing. Saving all those lives and using your photography skills helps in getting them adopted I am sure.


I was in heaven every second with them! From the moment we first met when I helped their momma deliver them, to the moment we said goodbye! It was truly a magical litter.  They are all over 90lbs now but still as beautiful as the day they were born. Yes, it sure does! All of the strays/fosters I have get adopted quickly when my photos go up on the website.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Favorite picture of Eddie. Again, not on the caliber of you guys but its a good picture to me! Eddie HATED having his picture taken but this seems almost posed. This is the photo I have in a frame in front of his urn.



He loved that stupid Frisbee. *sniff sniff*

lol


----------



## emmybear (Sep 7, 2015)

All of your photos are gorgeous. Here are a few favorites of mine. Disclaimer: These are all cell phone pics so may not be the best quality. Also, some are edited and others not. Sorry if any of the edited ones look overly edited. I'm just beginning and not the best with editing. Mostly just playing around so far. Nonetheless, I really like some of them. I'll post more later. 
Also, please tell me if they do not show up. I'm still getting the hang of posting pictures.


----------



## MosinMom91 (Aug 12, 2016)

Mosin the night we brought him home.







Just enjoying the cool breeze on a fall day.







Bailey the day she came home with my husband.







Waiting for me to throw the toy.







Mosin at about 12 weeks, after bathtime

These are all cell phone pictures so they aren't the greatest quality, but they are some of my favorites of my two, and I do so enjoy remembering memories associates with the pictures I take.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> Favorite picture of Eddie. Again, not on the caliber of you guys but its a good picture to me! Eddie HATED having his picture taken but this seems almost posed. This is the photo I have in a frame in front of his urn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Eddie was a gorgeous boy and I know what he meant to you. I believe that is a large part of why I enjoy photography so much. I know how precious those photos become once we lose someone we love. I also love that you included his favorite toy in the photo. Memories are what we have left. Photos inspire the best of them*



emmybear said:


> All of your photos are gorgeous. Here are a few favorites of mine. Disclaimer: These are all cell phone pics so may not be the best quality. Also, some are edited and others not. Sorry if any of the edited ones look overly edited. I'm just beginning and not the best with editing. Mostly just playing around so far. Nonetheless, I really like some of them. I'll post more later.
> Also, please tell me if they do not show up. I'm still getting the hang of posting pictures.


*I love them. Love the perspective. Fantastic looking dog! Thank you so much for sharing. Love moody photos too *



MosinMom91 said:


> View attachment 232618
> 
> Mosin the night we brought him home.
> View attachment 232626
> ...


*You have beautiful dogs. Thank you for sharing them. I too take photos for memories. Years ago i lost a beautiful dog to old age, she was my heart and soul. I have so few good photos of her. It was pre digital days. ha ha She is the one in my signature. I am thankful I at least have a few of them. Now I take a LOT of them*


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I used to have an amazing 35mm SLR, but I haven't been able to justify buying a digital SLR :-( So for now I use my phone camera. It's pretty hard to get clear shots when the dogs are always moving, but I try. Here are a couple of my more successful posed shots.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Jen2010 said:


> I used to have an amazing 35mm SLR, but I haven't been able to justify buying a digital SLR :-( So for now I use my phone camera. It's pretty hard to get clear shots when the dogs are always moving, but I try. Here are a couple of my more successful posed shots.


 I love them Jen, they are gorgeous dogs and by posing as you did, you offer a lovely backdrop as well. I personally love natural shots in outdoor settings like this. 

I also know how hard it is to get more then one dog to hold still enough to get a shot. Lot of blurred shots along the way. lol


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Speaking of photos of more than one dog...


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

My previous dog, Shep:









My current dog, Mikee:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LoveMyFosters said:


> Speaking of photos of more than one dog...


*Hah! Not THAT is an accomplishment. They are all looking at the camera too. Well done!*



hanksimon said:


> My previous dog, Shep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are both so beautiful! Love head shots like that. Really love their eyes.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Throwing in a few random ones of my kitty.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I love the green and varying pupils.

Thanks for the compliment ... I'm trying to get a 'smile' from Mikee, like I did with Shep... But, Mikee's legs, ears, body, and ... tongue are longer than Shep's and his smile looks like he's tipsy....


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

hanksimon said:


> I love the green and varying pupils.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment ... I'm trying to get a 'smile' from Mikee, like I did with Shep... But, Mikee's legs, ears, body, and ... tongue are longer than Shep's and his smile looks like he's tipsy....


She is a very old cat but she does have lovely eyes. The pupils just depend on if she is looking at the light or not. The last one is has a painted effect, I just liked that shot as it is very....her. Eleanor 


I can empathize with Mikee. I think I have that same problem in front of the camera...another reason to stay behind the camera for me. lol Mike is beautiful and I am sure you will catch some good smiles soon.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

I hope to learn from this thread. 
It's usually just plain luck if I get a good photo. (my eyes aren't what they used to be)
The pictures so far on this thread, are simply beautiful. 

Mouse, as a puppy.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Wet Beards said:


> I hope to learn from this thread.
> It's usually just plain luck if I get a good photo. (my eyes aren't what they used to be)
> The pictures so far on this thread, are simply beautiful.
> 
> Mouse, as a puppy.



This is a fantastic shot! Gorgeous dog too. Scruffy breeds are the absolute best to photograph. I know exactly what you mean about your eyes, I am practically blind so half the time I post a photo I just pray it isn't too blurry. lol


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

So many great shots!
Emmybear - That last shot just made me say, "wow!" Love the perspective, lighting and that it's b&w. Beautiful pup, too!
Jen2010 - Lovely shots! I especially like the soft greens in the background of your first shot, really sets off your handsome crew.
Mdawn - Wonderful shot of Eddie with his favorite toy. I wish I'd gotten a shot of my heart dog with her Melancholy Mouse (a cheap vinyl Hartz mouse that Patch stole from my mother's dog, who had stolen it from a friend's dog. Patch would find her Mouse after dinner, take it into another room, punch it with her nose to make it squeak and cry over it for awhile. I buried it with her).
LovemyFosters: I'm impressed! All those puppies looking in the same direction! Your puppy pics are just too cute. Love the pile of puppies and your shot of the happy pup, too.
Daenerys: Beautiful boy! I really like the green lake shot, and the mud shot, been there, done that with the mud, lol!
Hanksimon: Couldn't see your photos. Most likely my old laptop being stupid... 
Inga: Love the shot of adult and pup with the stick. Ever hear of "Peck's Bad Boy" (early 20th century play)? Your pup reminds me of that. Lol!. Beautiful kitty shots, too. I like the gauzy setting; our cats, (aka the Barbarians and Houligans) would happily shred that to bits before the photo was taken.
Wet Beards: Beautiful! That's a great shot!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

My photos are from flickr. Not sure why you can't see them?


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

hanksimon said:


> My photos are from flickr. Not sure why you can't see them?


Probably because it's an old laptop, I can't even update the operating system anymore.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

OUTDOOR:


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Inga said:


> OUTDOOR:


Beautiful photos of beautiful dogs!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Mom Autumn and her beautiful babies: Autumn was an angel and her pups were the cutest bundles of joy, ever!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I can't share pics here, dont know how, they're only on fb & my computer but I'd like to know equipment you guys have.
I have a brand new Sony rx100V....I wanted a point & shoot and great pictures.
I have a Sony mirrorless camera but have figured out in the 7mos I've had it, Imhate changing lenses. I'll be selling it and buy a Sony rx10ii or iii.

What do you shoot with?


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

InkedMarie said:


> I can't share pics here, dont know how, they're only on fb & my computer but I'd like to know equipment you guys have.
> I have a brand new Sony rx100V....I wanted a point & shoot and great pictures.
> I have a Sony mirrorless camera but have figured out in the 7mos I've had it, Imhate changing lenses. I'll be selling it and buy a Sony rx10ii or iii.
> 
> What do you shoot with?


I use a Kodak Z990. Does a great job for being a point and shoot camera, have been very pleased with it.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I love my Canon SX50 ... It's bridge camera and I think it's better than the newer SX60. It's a nice 'point & shoot' with many of the manual controls of a better camera. I bought mine used and refurbished from Amazon for just under $200, and I've gotten addicted to it.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> I love them Jen, they are gorgeous dogs and by posing as you did, you offer a lovely backdrop as well. I personally love natural shots in outdoor settings like this.
> 
> I also know how hard it is to get more then one dog to hold still enough to get a shot. Lot of blurred shots along the way. lol


 Thank you. Yeah I have about 50 blurry shots to 1 good one  Your dogs are stunning!




> Jen2010 - Lovely shots! I especially like the soft greens in the background of your first shot, really sets off your handsome crew.


 Thanks!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

One of Luna


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LoveMyFosters said:


> Beautiful photos of beautiful dogs!


*Thank you. I love those pups.  *



LoveMyFosters said:


> Mom Autumn and her beautiful babies: Autumn was an angel and her pups were the cutest bundles of joy, ever!


*Oh my gosh that is adorable with them laying on their little backs, ears laying besie their little heads. ha ha too cute*



InkedMarie said:


> I can't share pics here, dont know how, they're only on fb & my computer but I'd like to know equipment you guys have.
> I have a brand new Sony rx100V....I wanted a point & shoot and great pictures.
> I have a Sony mirrorless camera but have figured out in the 7mos I've had it, Imhate changing lenses. I'll be selling it and buy a Sony rx10ii or iii.
> 
> What do you shoot with?


*InkedMarie I upload my photos to Photobucket (It's free) and then just copy the URL and paste it here. I use a Canon 5D Mark lll but the focus is messed up on it right now and I can't afford to get it fixed just now  I also have a Nikon Coolpix S7000 I wouldn't recommend that it was a piece of junk from day one. So much noise no matter what light conditions. I got it because so often I don't want to carry my heavy DSLR camera along...and it IS heavy. I think there are better options out there.*



Jen2010 said:


> Thank you. Yeah I have about 50 blurry shots to 1 good one  Your dogs are stunning!
> 
> 
> Thanks!


*Ha Ha Then I am not alone on that. *



ireth0 said:


> One of Luna


*Gorgeous dog, lovely photo. Thank you for sharing*


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a great idea! I'm a hobby photographer. For those into tech specs, I use a Sony a77ii (and many of my older photos were taken on a Sony a580). I primarily take photos of my two monsters (both black dogs!) and I also do a lot of photography for the place I do agility. So I'm mostly into action shots, a lot of higher ISO work since I take photos in really dim locations.

These are some recent photos!

This was a fun action shot out in the show. Black dog + white snow = hard to photograph, especially moving at the speeds Ben moves at. 




Some of the hardest photography I've ever done is during heavy snow. My camera is weather sealed and I hide underneath a tree so I don't get too much on the lens. But black dogs + heavy snow + action = !!!




Ok maybe some better photographs. A portrait of Ben.



The lovely Miss Dahlia on a ski slope in Vermont.



From agility classes:










Can I link stuff here? I once wrote a couple posts on a blog that I write for on canine photography. Not sure if they'll help!

Photographing the black dog: http://teamunruly.com/?p=6992
Agility photography tips: http://teamunruly.com/?p=7802

Remember, I'm really just a hobby photographer!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I've also been playing around with a bounce flash my husband got me for my birthday. I don't really use such a thing much so it's been fun to try to get used to indoor portrait photography. Here are a few samples.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

crysania said:


> This was a fun action shot out in the show. Black dog + white snow = hard to photograph, especially moving at the speeds Ben moves at.
> *Oh yes, I struggle with snow shots and my black dogs too. Love yours.*
> 
> 
> ...


That is fine, it is great to get all kinds of perspectives and experience.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

crysania said:


> I've also been playing around with a bounce flash my husband got me for my birthday. I don't really use such a thing much so it's been fun to try to get used to indoor portrait photography. Here are a few samples.


I love them all! I think you are like me....crawling around on your hands knees and belly to get the right angles. lol I love pictures taken from different heights and angels.


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

Random shots

Proofing a down stay









Riley in hot pursuit









Murphy backlit









This is a shot of my first dog with puppy Emily (Rottie/GSD mix). Patch was always very expressive and she was not thrilled about sharing her stuff, but they eventually became best friends. Patch was also my heart dog and I still miss her.









Not a dog photo, but it is a favorite. Walking out to pasture on a foggy morning.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

> I love them all! I think you are like me....crawling around on your hands knees and belly to get the right angles. lol I love pictures taken from different heights and angels.


Yup! I still laugh at this -- it's a post I did showing a photo I took and a picture my friend took of ME getting that same photo. Crawling on the ground? Absolutely. I rarely take dog photos standing. I'm usually squatting down, kneeling, or sitting on the ground. The only time I've taken them standing is when I've done agility photos and I have to take pictures over the fence.

http://www.thespottedtongue.com/2011/08/how-i-get-my-photos.html


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Lots of great shots on here!! I love photography, I don't have a DSLR but did borrow one this past summer/fall for a bit. I really, really want one now! Here are a few shots I took with it...

IMG_2561ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_6048a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_0253 -1a5c by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_9019 -1a8Vl by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_8793 -1a8c by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_7305a8 by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

My normal camera is a Canon SX50 HS, which is a superzoom. I have been quite happy with it too but like the DSLR much more. Here are some of the powershots photos...

IMG_4120a8c by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_3473ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_2993a4c by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_3541ff by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_0265a1wb by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

DSLRs are super addictive! Be forewarned! I had a Panasonic super-zoom camera and then wanted a DSLR. I'm now on my third and have something like 8 lenses (I sold the ninth in order to buy the latest camera). 

Love those photos, both from the DSLR and the super-zoom. Great looking dogs!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh I love all of these. I knew there was so much talent on this board and had to start a photography thread.


Snarkhunter66 LOVE the fog shot and also the if looks could kill shot of Patch. Oh my goodness those eyes say it all. LOL Gorgeous dogs, all of them. Love backlighting as well.

Training Junky Awesome swimming shot and....Ant, Eeew! ha ha

Dogsule Stunning portraits of your dogs. Oh my goodness 2 dogs with different colored eyes. Is that common in the breed? Your running in the snow shot is stunning. I can never get those how I want them. I get too much digital noise as the camera struggles against the black and white contrast. 


crysania I know just what you mean....photography "hobbies" can get very expensive very quickly. I so want a 70-200 F2.8 IS Not in the budget sadly....there are a half dozen others I would love to get as well. lol

Puppies:


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I had a Tamron 70-200 f/2.8 for awhile. Beast of a lens. But it just weighed too much (2.5 pounds!) and it kept killing the lens locking mechanism on my older camera (Sony a580). I ended up selling it to buy the new camera. Kind of wish I had it back! LOL But mostly now for indoor shots I use my 135mm f/2.8 prime lens. That thing is light and sharp and I LOVE it.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

crysania said:


> I had a Tamron 70-200 f/2.8 for awhile. Beast of a lens. But it just weighed too much (2.5 pounds!) and it kept killing the lens locking mechanism on my older camera (Sony a580). I ended up selling it to buy the new camera. Kind of wish I had it back! LOL But mostly now for indoor shots I use my 135mm f/2.8 prime lens. That thing is light and sharp and I LOVE it.


I know what you mean, they are very heavy. I have a 100-600 and rarely use it because it is so stinking heavy.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Inga said:


> I know what you mean, they are very heavy. I have a 100-600 and rarely use it because it is so stinking heavy.


And I found that a huge problem in canine photography, personally. I want to be mobile. And so I had to handhold it. I once took photos at an agility fun match. I was there all day and took over 1000 photos. There's no WAY I could have done that with that 70-200. Maybe if I were at a trial and had "my spot" as the pro photographer with my tripod I could make use of it. But I don't do pro photography and with its damaging my camera it was kind of useless. So it was either keep the lens and not use it until I could buy a new camera, or sell it and buy a new camera. I chose the latter! 

Sadly, I'm still not 100% on this new camera. It's not an DSLR, but Sony's new STL (semi-transluscent mirror). It cuts off some of the light that comes into it so it's not AS good in low ISO situations. There are advantages but I really really miss having a DSLR. It's my one disappointment with Sony cameras. I think about changing sometimes but I have so much invested in this system that it would really suck to have to sell it all and start over.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

crysania said:


> I think about changing sometimes but I have so much invested in this system that it would really suck to have to sell it all and start over.


That is just it, once you have picked a brand and invested some, you can't so easily change. I have several Canon lenses so to change now just wouldn't be an easy feat.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

crysania said:


> DSLRs are super addictive! Be forewarned! I had a Panasonic super-zoom camera and then wanted a DSLR. I'm now on my third and have something like 8 lenses (I sold the ninth in order to buy the latest camera).
> 
> Love those photos, both from the DSLR and the super-zoom. Great looking dogs!


Thank you...some day I will get a dslr!!


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Inga said:


> Oh my gosh I love all of these. I knew there was so much talent on this board and had to start a photography thread.
> 
> 
> Dogsule Stunning portraits of your dogs. Oh my goodness 2 dogs with different colored eyes. Is that common in the breed? Your running in the snow shot is stunning. I can never get those how I want them. I get too much digital noise as the camera struggles against the black and white contrast.


Thank you! I LOVE your photos!! My black cocker is a blue merle and they can have blue eyes. The white one we found at a shelter and assume she is a merle also although it doesn't show in her coat pattern.

Got this shot day before yesterday...
IMG_5204ac by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I have to admit I'm jealous of all you folks who get sun with your snow! Here it's usually coupled with dismal completely overcast skies. I did have ONE day last year when I managed to get some snow pictures in sun but that's so rare here. This was my favorite. Just look at his nose!




And my yard, which I love, is almost always shady. I miss taking photos in some decent light!


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

My other favorite things to photograph are birds, dew filled spider webs, dragonflies and sunsets/sunrises.

IMG_0578ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_8144ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_7634ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_6204ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_9806 -1a by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

crysania said:


> I have to admit I'm jealous of all you folks who get sun with your snow! Here it's usually coupled with dismal completely overcast skies. I did have ONE day last year when I managed to get some snow pictures in sun but that's so rare here. This was my favorite. Just look at his nose!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!! It is hit or miss here, sunny snow days are usually really cold days.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

I love trying to get all three girls in one shot with my snow pics...hard to do though. My snow shots are all with my superzoom...

IMG_4792a8 by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

dogsule said:


> My other favorite things to photograph are birds, dew filled spider webs, dragonflies and sunsets/sunrises.


Amazing photos! :O


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Some cute puppies because we all need cute puppies, lol! Just got a new foster litter so lots more photos coming.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

This is making me go back through all my photos! This is one of my favorites. My instructor's puppy learning tug. I think she was all of about 10-12 weeks here.




Another one of my absolute favorites. Glen Highland Farm (a Border Collie rescue, where we got Ben) used this one in their promotional material for their getaway vacations. And it was featured in a magazine about the vacation too, which was super neat. My one brush with being a pro! lol




And then there's dock diving Molly.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Woot! Woot! I love all the photos. Since this is a photography thread though, can we try to talk a bit more about the process and the equipment not just post tons of dog photos?
I am HOPING this can be about learning and motivating others to shoot dogs (with cameras) and share their work as well.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

We really should do that! Ok so specs and stuff on recent photos I posted.

This one:
 (full size above or click on the photo!)

I was asked to take photos of my teacher's new Border Collie puppy. The photo was taken in the evening, in a large barn. It was still light out and so there was a bit of ambient light plus the lights from the barn. Camera used was a Sony a580 with a Minolta 28mm f/2.8 lens (I admit, I prefer prime lenses over zooms, though I use both). Because the barn was still not lit as well as one would like, the lens was wide open (f/2.8), ISO set to 1600 because puppies move FAST and I needed a quick shutter speed, shutter set to 1/800. Process was basically me holding the tug with one hand and taking a series of photos as she played with me. With action photos, I honestly take about 2 to 3 times as many photos as I end up saving because a lot of the moments caught aren't the right one and some are blurry because the dog turns in an unexpected direction and the camera doesn't keep up. So when it comes to action KEEP TAKING PHOTOS. Don't worry that X number are blurry and tossed out. I can't imagine that even the best action photographers don't end up with crap photos in each shoot. Here are a few of the others taken right around this one:








All cute, but I think that the the fist one is really the best of the lot, which is why it's the one that tends to get shared. (And mind you, these are just the ones I SAVED...there were plenty where she moved funny and the photo didn't come out quite right).

You just can't anticipate actions in play.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

And this one:

 (See bigger size above or click on the photo)


Ok since this one was outside, I could use totally different settings than the last one. It was a fairly sunny day though we were in some shade here. This was shot using my Sony a580 camera and a super cheap Tamron 75-300mm lens that I have since given away (I bought a Sony 55-300mm to replace it). 

I knew that Molly was going to move FAST, so I wanted a fast shutter speed. I ended up at 1/1250 which worked well. To add to that, my lowest aperture shot at that length (280mm) was going to be f/6.3. I bumped it up to f/7.1 to try to sharpen it up a little since the lens is known for being a bit soft wide open. And to counter all of THAT, I used ISO 400. Not a super high ISO but not ISO 100 either. It still ended up with a nice crisp photo.

To get the photo, I started tracking Molly (watching her through the viewfinder and holding down the shutter button to focus on her) from the beginning of her run further up the dock and then took a few shots as she was leaping off. Like a lot of my action photos, I have a whole series of these (in fact, I have a second series from the year before of her doing the same thing!). This one was my favorite, but here are some of the others that came out ok.



(Here I panned back quite a bit to get more of the area around here)


(I was in too close here and so missed her back feet)




And here's an interesting comparison. Same camera, same lens. Less experience. (Settings here are f/5.6, 1/500, and ISO 640)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

crysania I love the one with the tail water coming off in a squiggle line. I know it isn't as sharp as the others but I love that it shows motion through the water. 

Do you ever use back button focus for your action shots or is that not an option with the Sony camera? I have tossed the idea of going with a lighter weight mirrorless camera around. Not sure how they would handle motion?

Edit to add: I also love all the butts going away from the camera. All shapes and sizes. Awesome!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Inga said:


> crysania I love the one with the tail water coming off in a squiggle line. I know it isn't as sharp as the others but I love that it shows motion through the water.
> 
> Do you ever use back button focus for your action shots or is that not an option with the Sony camera? I have tossed the idea of going with a lighter weight mirrorless camera around. Not sure how they would handle motion?
> 
> Edit to add: I also love all the butts going away from the camera. All shapes and sizes. Awesome!


I've never tried the lighter weight mirrorless ones. I know Sony has a whole new line of E-mount cameras but I've never been fond of how they look and feel in the hands (like point and shoots with a huge lens!). The Sony a77ii that I use (not to be confused with the a7ii) looks like a standard DSLR and is the same weight and heft as one. But it has the transluscent mirror in it. So...different and yet it doesn't FEEL different.

I am still super uncertain of the back button focus. I feel like I need to take a class and have someone SHOW me how it works. I THINK I can do it with the new camera (pretty sure I couldn't with the old ones) but it's not something I've ever really explored. I always hear such great things about it. I still have a lot to learn!

And thanks for the comments on the photos! GHF used that photo for promo material because of the variety of dogs. A lot of people think only Border Collies can vacation there, but they wanted to show that all sorts of dogs do (in the photo: one mutt (mine), a pit bull, a standard poodle, and a corgi). So I think it worked well for them!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

BBF feels funny at first but now I use it most of the time. It is nice to lock on to the subject. 

I need a different camera for my action shots though. Lot's of dreams not a lot of wallet. lol


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a mirrorless but figured out that I do not like changing lenses. It was a spur of the moment purchase, I went to the camera store for a compact camera & left with that. Wasn't the smartest move on my part.

I have a Sony rx100V, man, what a fun little camera! Not much reach but when I can afford it, I will be getting the sony rx10iii, a bridge camera.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Inga said:


> BBF feels funny at first but now I use it most of the time. It is nice to lock on to the subject.
> 
> I need a different camera for my action shots though. Lot's of dreams not a lot of wallet. lol


Story of my life! When I first bought the camera I was doing better financially (had a part time teaching gig that now keeps getting canceled due to low enrollment) and I bought a lot of used old Minolta lenses that I love. But now? Not so much. I do have a good action camera. I just have to really learn my way around it. I'm completely self-taught so it's slow going! But I enjoy it and I have fun dogs to take photos of. I'm going to explore the BBF thing some and see if I can do it and how it works on my camera. Of course, I won't be doing much photography soon as it gets way too cold to take the camera out, weather sealed or not.


----------



## Debbiesmith4555 (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow those are some great photos lots of talent and great looking dogs.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> I have a mirrorless but figured out that I do not like changing lenses. It was a spur of the moment purchase, I went to the camera store for a compact camera & left with that. Wasn't the smartest move on my part.
> 
> I have a Sony rx100V, man, what a fun little camera! Not much reach but when I can afford it, I will be getting the sony rx10iii, a bridge camera.



I had a bridge camera some years ago (Panasonic Lumix) and I LOVED it. This was a picture taken with my bridge camera (which was just known as a super zoom back when I had it in 2008). 




I still think it did pretty darn good work!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

crysania said:


> I had a bridge camera some years ago (Panasonic Lumix) and I LOVED it. This was a picture taken with my bridge camera (which was just known as a super zoom back when I had it in 2008).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I've had a bridge camera for about 10yrs....sold the Nikon P510; husband still has his but it is so s-l-o-w.
Can;t wait for the sony rx10iii!!! Need to win some money first LOL. I frequent DPReview dotcom; people there sold their DSLR's when they got the Sony.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My beautiful Greta

I so need to get a decent flash for when I am out in the woods.


This was just weeks before I lost my old boy. He was so healthy and then he wasn't. So sudden and so unfair. I am so thankful for photography. The photos mean the world to me even not so good shots.


This is what I struggle with. Even on a bright enough day with the shutter speed pushed way up, I tend to get a lot of noise and still not crisp. I was told by the camera store that my camera really wasn't made for action shots but I don't accept that. On a bright day, it should be able to stop action. every once in a while I get a nice one, which means it can be done. Just have to figure out the secret.....hopefully it is more then just luck. lol


This is a horrible photo but I still love it. This was my rescue Oliver. He was a very special boy. Hollywood smile all the time due to his past abuse and a broken jaw not properly healed.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

What kind of camera?

1. If you can set the shutter to close at 1/500 sec. or faster, you should be able to stop motion, if there's enough light.
2. For motion, as you increase the speed of the speed of the shutter, you want to open the aperture wider to let more light in. But, a wider aperture may decrease the sharpness or resolution, so you may move the f/stop away from 'ideal'. Also, each camera (brand) will have some ideal settings, b/c of lens and sensor characteristics. 
3. You can also increase the ISO, which increases the sensor (the 'film') sensitivity to to received light. But increased ISO, results in increased noise.
4. When you have dark or light subjects, you can also change the Exposure. Also, you may want to tweak the Exposure, counterintuitively, increasing exposure with a white background (like a cloud) or decreasing with a black background with plenty of light ... but that requires playing with the controls in the moment.

This is all theoretical - hope it helps...


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

@Inga - How about this?


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31702092662


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

hanksimon said:


> What kind of camera?
> 
> 1. If you can set the shutter to close at 1/500 sec. or faster, you should be able to stop motion, if there's enough light.
> 2. For motion, as you increase the speed of the speed of the shutter, you want to open the aperture wider to let more light in. But, a wider aperture may decrease the sharpness or resolution, so you may move the f/stop away from 'ideal'. Also, each camera (brand) will have some ideal settings, b/c of lens and sensor characteristics.
> ...


Ha Ha No, I understand all that but I still get a LOT of noise in my pictures, the focus just doesn't POP or....I don' t know, it seems I should be getting better shots. I am not sure how to advance from where I am. (Yes, that is frustration talking)



hanksimon said:


> @Inga - How about this?
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31702092662


 Aww MY Carsten and baby Greta. It is just lacking in my opinion. Not SHARP like I wish to see. Am I being too fussy? Is it the black dog syndrome? Black dogs are just a bit more of a challenge but I am not going to trade in my dogs so I want to learn to nail those shots more often and make them POP!!!! 

Oh and I have a Canon 5D Marklll The focus is off right now. Also, I think I am going to get a calibration card and re-calibrate my lenses to that camera as it might be part of the issue. focus might be bit forward or behind. Another challenge I have is my eyes...they are not what they once were. I will think I have something nice and clear and I get fuzz. Practice Practice Practice

 Contrast is always a struggle add movement to the mix....eek.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

This looks like a nice picture ... I can make out hair ... But, you camera is MUCH better than mine [Canon Sx50] so I have no other suggestions ... Well, maybe one ;-) in addition to tuning the focus on the camera, you can talk to an ophthalmologist about using a laser or getting new lenses ...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

hanksimon said:


> This looks like a nice picture ... I can make out hair ... But, you camera is MUCH better than mine [Canon Sx50] so I have no other suggestions ... Well, maybe one ;-) in addition to tuning the focus on the camera, you can talk to an ophthalmologist about using a laser or getting new lenses ...


Yes, I dream about getting laser surgery. LOL It isn't in the budget but oh how I want my eyes back. Can't wait for the day I can see again. I didn't get them from Santa  lol

2 Brand new kitties for Christmas for my sister.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

What program do you use for editing? Do you shoot in RAW or jpg?

I always shoot in RAW (more data that way!) and I use Lightroom for editing. You can really post process photos and bring out more in them.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

crysania said:


> What program do you use for editing? Do you shoot in RAW or jpg?
> 
> I always shoot in RAW (more data that way!) and I use Lightroom for editing. You can really post process photos and bring out more in them.



I always shoot in RAW as well. I use both lightroom and a little photoshop. I wish I had more skills in photoshop but I am very very lacking in that area.

My dream lenses are....the 

Canon EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM Lens

Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II USM Lens 

Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM Lens 

Mind you these are dreams, not reality. Just really awesome lenses.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Inga said:


> I always shoot in RAW as well. I use both lightroom and a little photoshop. I wish I had more skills in photoshop but I am very very lacking in that area.
> 
> My dream lenses are....the
> 
> ...


I feel you on the dream lenses that aren't reality. My dream ones:

Sony 135mm f/1.8 Carl Zeiss

Sony 70-200mm f/2.8 G SSM II (I had a Tamron version of this lens and it was decent enough but I sold it to buy a new camera as I couldn't use it with my old camera)

Sony 16-50mm f/2.8 (This is the most doable, especially a used version)


----------



## BarnesDobies (Apr 22, 2016)

Still trying to get my editing fine tuned. I don't know that I'm even at a hobby level yet. Just like taking pics of my dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarnesDobies (Apr 22, 2016)

Inga said:


> One more just because I think it is sort of funny but obviously not a good quality photo.
> 
> They don't always have to be.












I see your dog also enjoy what I call a good old game of bite-face


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

BarnesDobies said:


> I see your dog also enjoy what I call a good old game of bite-face


Absolutely! This is the joy of having more than one dog. They entertain each other quite well. LOL Gotta always keep an eye on the smaller one as they might drown in the process. lol



BarnesDobies said:


> Still trying to get my editing fine tuned. I don't know that I'm even at a hobby level yet. Just like taking pics of my dogs.
> *Your dog is absolutely stunning. Dobes are my second favorite breed. Your photo is lovely as well. Please keep sharing. If things develop as I hope, you might pick up some tips and tricks along the way and hopefully will share with others. *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

We lost both of these kitties this year... 

Allegro was a feral rescue, something tried to have him for lunch as a kitten, resulting in the loss of a hind leg and a few brain cells. He was a nice cat, kind of a perpetual kitten (at 16 lbs) and a non-stop talker. We always knew where he was, because he'd talk to himself as he hopped along. He was nosy, too...









Bill Bailey, also a feral rescue, ruled the house with an iron paw, and was also known as Mr. Twisted Whisker.









Kind of a dog's point of view...









And I do like to play around with photoshop, going for the Robert Vavra style









Just a thought, what if someone suggests a technique for everyone to practice for the next week or two? I've been working on panning shots (the basic idea behind panning is that you pan your camera along in time with the moving subject and end up getting a relatively sharp subject but a blurred background). It's fun, doesn't take an expensive camera and you can get some cool shots (unless, like me, your dog runs at you all the time, or hides behind tall weeds, trees). 










Kind of a panning fail - thought I was focusing on his head, but got his mid-section in focus instead.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

SnarkHunter66 said:


> We lost both of these kitties this year...
> 
> Allegro was a feral rescue, something tried to have him for lunch as a kitten, resulting in the loss of a hind leg and a few brain cells. He was a nice cat, kind of a perpetual kitten (at 16 lbs) and a non-stop talker. We always knew where he was, because he'd talk to himself as he hopped along. He was nosy, too...
> 
> ...


Your cats were beautiful. Such fantastic shots. I like the idea of panning shots...I will try to find time to give that a shot...can't promise but I will try.


----------



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

HE SMILES.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Ha ha... nope, I _never _take pictures of my dogs....

Wingardium Leviosa! by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2016-8-13 Ilka & Leo DSC_0240 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2016-8-12 Leo & Ilka DSC_0198 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2016-8-12 Ilka ATD certificate DSC_0226 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2016-5-7 Leo D-CRO-Preliminary title DSC_0466 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2016-4-12 Dogs & Yard DSC_0103 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Nope. Never taken a single picture of any of them..


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Dogsignalfire said:


> HE SMILES.



Ha Ha He sure does smile. Love the ones with him next to the tree. Very pretty dog and lovely photos.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LeoRose said:


> Ha ha... nope, I _never _take pictures of my dogs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love them. This is my favorite. Love the blurred background and focus on his face. Nice job!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Inga said:


> Love them. This is my favorite. Love the blurred background and focus on his face. Nice job!


Thank you. That is one of my favorites of her, as well.


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

More panning practice...


















This came out a bit odd and kind of interesting - Riley was going through weeds nearby. Shutter speed was fairly low (1/15 sec), since the day was rainy and dismal.








And, yes, Riley is the Fun Police, (that was my Christmas present for him, a new harness and patches).


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

Inga said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

LOVE the black background with the mostly black dog! I really want to be able to set up studio space but I just don't have room in my house. I've been dying to try to do portraits on an all white or all black background. Instead, I mostly do outdoor photography because there's just not space in my house!

I've been trying a new technique for photography. Well, new to me. Has anyone used back button focus (basically you divorce the autofocus from the shutter and use a button on the back of the camera for focus instead)? I'm REALLY digging it for action photography. The other day I took my dogs out to play and experimented with it. These were a couple favorite photos I got of Ben being, well, BEN.








And one pretty shot of the fabulous Miss Dahlia.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

crysania said:


> LOVE the black background with the mostly black dog! I really want to be able to set up studio space but I just don't have room in my house. I've been dying to try to do portraits on an all white or all black background. Instead, I mostly do outdoor photography because there's just not space in my house!_Thank you, I shoot in my livingroom, I don't have a studio. I have to put stuff up and take it back down. It is a pain in the butt but for now, it is what I have to work with. Black on black tends to be my fave.  _
> 
> I've been trying a new technique for photography. Well, new to me. Has anyone used back button focus (basically you divorce the autofocus from the shutter and use a button on the back of the camera for focus instead)? I'm REALLY digging it for action photography. The other day I took my dogs out to play and experimented with it. These were a couple favorite photos I got of Ben being, well, BEN. I use back button focus all the time. Once you get used to it, you tend to not go back. lol These are great shots of your dogs. Love action shots. bouncing border collies. lol
> 
> ...


 Your dogs are stunning. I am always happy when I can see detail in a black dogs face as so often people completely lose it. I am very impressed with how nice your black dog looks in snow pictures. I struggle with that combo.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

A couple more of Black dog on Black background 

Ansel Francis


Greta Rose


Greta has a more serious look to her. She is a total sweetie but looks like a more serious dog. She was so focused on the treats I was tossing to her that I could not get her to lift that other ear no matter what I was doing. I made ever farm animal noise, squeak, whistle you name it. lol


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Inga said:


> Your dogs are stunning. I am always happy when I can see detail in a black dogs face as so often people completely lose it. I am very impressed with how nice your black dog looks in snow pictures. I struggle with that combo.


Thank you! It's NOT an easy combo and I've found that some post processing in Lightroom really helps to bring everything out nicely without making the snow so bright it's overwhelming. Luckily I only have black dogs and so I get a lot of practice on them AND I live in a very snowy part of the country and so I get lots of snow photography practice too! They used to come out like a black blob on a white background.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Inga said:


> A couple more of Black dog on Black background
> 
> Ansel Francis
> 
> ...


They are both beautiful but that picture of Greta is just stunning. She has such a beautiful face. 

And I feel you on serious. That's my Dahlia! She has resting bitch face. LOL But seriously, she is such a WONDERFUL and nice dog but most of the time she looks like she's about to give you terrible news on CNN.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

crysania said:


> They are both beautiful but that picture of Greta is just stunning. She has such a beautiful face.
> 
> And I feel you on serious. That's my Dahlia! She has resting bitch face. LOL But seriously, she is such a WONDERFUL and nice dog but most of the time she looks like she's about to give you terrible news on CNN.


LOL I know just how she feels. I have that resting bitch face thing myself. People are always saying "smile, it isn't that bad" Whatever, she is a beautiful dog and perhaps our girls are just more deep thinkers then some. lol


----------



## craftyfaith (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm really enjoying seeing all the amazing photos. I'm a total amature. Just upgraded my digital camera because my old camera didn't have a fast enough shutter speed to take anything but puppy blurs. These are my favorite photos of my pup. The second one was taken by my partner on a backpacking trip and the first was taken by me. He's definitely a challenging subject.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

craftyfaith said:


> I'm really enjoying seeing all the amazing photos. I'm a total amature. Just upgraded my digital camera because my old camera didn't have a fast enough shutter speed to take anything but puppy blurs. These are my favorite photos of my pup. The second one was taken by my partner on a backpacking trip and the first was taken by me. He's definitely a challenging subject.


Very Nice! I know what you mean about camera blur on these fast moving dogs. Teaching a sit stay or down stay is a blessing but if you are photographing other peoples dogs, it is often a challenge. Getting that shutter speed up and sometimes needing to bump up the ISO to do so is big. I wish I had a few faster lenses then I do as glass is everything in photography but we do what we can with what we can to work with.


Keep up the good work everyone. Remember to share data when sharing photos, if you can. Let's learn from each other.


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

No pup pictures yet since I don't have my puppy just yet.

But I do have one of my cat 

Before she got fixed, she was sleek, beautiful and very sweet. 
Now, she is still beautiful, but got pudgy lol Also adopted this look that pretty much says she will drag you down a dark ally and chop you to bits just for looking in her direction lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

TinyDragon said:


> No pup pictures yet since I don't have my puppy just yet.
> 
> But I do have one of my cat
> 
> ...


LOL She is still beautiful but I know what you mean about that look. speaking from one spayed gal to another "It's not your fault you are fat" lol Hormones play a large part in weight loss/gain so she is at a disadvantage.

My cat is very very old and quite fat herself. She is still very active but it really starting to show her age. I take her pictures now by strategically covering her belly when I can. LOL

She is just laying in a pile of tool in that shot. It isn't like I can get her to pose...I have never been successful in training my cat. She has trained me pretty well.
Here she is just laying on a chair in the kitchen (yes belly show some) lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Photography challenge anyone? Well, more of a dog training/photo challenge. I can't believe how I struggled to get this and it isn't that good but I was telling a friend that I trained Ansel to "scratch" on command. I tried to get a photo to show her. This was the result.

ISO 100 F8 1/90 flash in grid.


Let's see those dog tricks in photos


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

She is beautiful too!  

As for training, yeah I wish I could train Lily successfully. haha. For the most part, as long as I have a treat, I can get her to sit for a few secs. She also plays fetch


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

A couple I took of Leo yesterday. 

2017-1-20 Leo Birthday DSC_0455 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Poor girl is reduced to hunting for the merest crumb, since I'm not passing out treats fast enough...
2017-1-20 Leo ATD DSC_0447 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

TinyDragon said:


> She is beautiful too!
> 
> As for training, yeah I wish I could train Lily successfully. haha. For the most part, as long as I have a treat, I can get her to sit for a few secs. She also plays fetch


*Thank you. I always thought it would be cool to have a cat fetch...good exercise but mine was already pretty old when I got her and I have had her for a long time now too. Don't think she is into that anymore. lol*



LeoRose said:


> A couple I took of Leo yesterday.
> 
> 2017-1-20 Leo Birthday DSC_0455 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr
> 
> ...


*Beautiful! The Sepia really works in that photo. Gorgeous dog too. Keep up the great work.*


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I love sepia and cyanotype, as well as regular black and white.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love all of these pictures! I use a Canon Rebel with 50mm 1.8 the majority of the time. Some of my recent favorites (sorry for the dump).


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

And a few more


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Very nice photos, Jade!


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Not technically the best photos but some shots I love that I got of my Maya last week, with just my SX50 HS. The lighting was perfect and I used a fast shutter speed. Maya has Lymphoma and I am afraid we are loosing the battle....

IMG_0565a8c by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_0614a8c by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_0531ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_0530a8c by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_0643a8c by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Mikee, Incarcerated.










I've Been Framed!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh you guys are awesome! I love all the photos. The Beaucheron in a Birthday hat, the Cockers running in the snow. All amazing shots. 

Dogsule, I am so sorry to hear about your dear dog. Cancer sucks. Spoil the heck out of him while you can. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Inga said:


> Oh you guys are awesome! I love all the photos. The Beaucheron in a Birthday hat, the Cockers running in the snow. All amazing shots.
> 
> Dogsule, I am so sorry to hear about your dear dog. Cancer sucks. Spoil the heck out of him while you can. {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you. Sort of sucks that it is winter here because we could do more things in the summer but trying to get out as much as we can.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

A few more shots of the girl out in the snow, try to get out on sunny days so we can use a fast shutter....

IMG_1237ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_1238a8c by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_1400a8c by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_1406a8c by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_1437ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_1463a8c by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_1455a8c by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_1518a8c by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_1494ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_1555ac by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

Finally have the pictures uploaded to photobucket! Here are some of the best ones of Atlas. All taken with a Canon Rebel (one is older and one is newer) and a Canon lens (75-300mm if I'm remembering correctly without looking at it).


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Bit of a photodump, but these are some of my favorites. All are taken with either the 5D Mark ii or 5D Mark iii. Main lens used is the 85 f/1.8 with maybe one or two taken with my Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 lens.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a very old one and Dahlia can no longer do this trick. :-( But here's one I took of her doing "sit pretty."




And here's one that took some real training to do. It's not so much a trick as teaching her things to do for a photo shoot. First I taught her to put her feet up on a bench, then added the keyboard. Then trained her to hold the position. Then I had her do it in a t-shirt. And then finally added the doggles. To produce this. Bonus points if anyone actually GETS it. (No, she is not "keyboard cat")


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

The pictures on this thread are absolutely gorgeous!

I have a good camera, nothing fancy or expensive, but good. 
Usually I have to take a lot of pictures so that maybe, just maybe 
one or two will be really good. I try so hard. 
My son took the girls out yesterday and snapped one picture of Sage 
with his phone. He takes one picture and it's better than any of the 
ones I take. Jeesh.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Sage is gorgeous!

What kind of camera are you using? Perhaps we could offer some setting suggestions to help you get the most out of it?

That being said, I think MANY of us take a lot of photos and toss most. For every really amazing photo I get, I have a couple that are ok and a whole BUNCH that are blurry messes.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a Canon EOS Rebel T3i.
I bought this one because it has automatic focus. 
Manual focus isn't an option for me anymore. Bad eyes. 
I'm not too bad for still objects, but romping dogs, not 
so good even on the sports setting.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

crysania said:


> Sage is gorgeous!
> 
> What kind of camera are you using? Perhaps we could offer some setting suggestions to help you get the most out of it?
> 
> That being said, I think MANY of us take a lot of photos and toss most. For every really amazing photo I get, I have a couple that are ok and a whole BUNCH that are blurry messes.


Absolutely! the more practice the better but...thank god for digital. 

I love to work with black on black. I just love the look so I am always practicing it. Well, when I actually get my camera out. It isn't as often as I would like as it is too cold outside. Stuck inside so this is what I shoot for now, until it warms outside.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Wet Beards said:


> I have a Canon EOS Rebel T3i.
> I bought this one because it has automatic focus.
> Manual focus isn't an option for me anymore. Bad eyes.
> I'm not too bad for still objects, but romping dogs, not
> so good even on the sports setting.



I know exactly what you mean, I struggle with my eyes too and sometimes I think I nailed it then I get it on the computer and it isn't as sharp as I thought.  Old age is not for the faint of heart lol I have never found the sport setting to work for me at all. I thought it was just me.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mudypony - I absolutely LOVE the first photo in your second post! It's beautiful!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I've never been much of a fan of the presets like sports, etc. They make odd choices. 

I would suggest if the dogs are running, switching over to shutter priority (S on the camera). Set the shutter to something fairly high, at least 1/500 (though if it's bright get it even higher, to like 1/1000 or more). That allows you to control the shutter speed while the camera controls other aspects to account for it.

Basically, don't hesitate to play around! You've got a good camera there so play around with the settings! A few things to note if you don't know what they all mean:

Aperature (A) = This is about the opening in your lens. The lower the number, the wider the aperture, the more light gets let in. They're measured in "f-stops" so f/2.8 is a much wider aperture than f/6.3 and therefore lets in a lot more light. So if you're in a lower light situation, lower the aperture as wide as you can get.

Shutter (S) = This is how fast the shutter moves. For action, you want a faster shutter. BUT...a faster shutter means you need to be able to let more light in. So if it's a lower light situation a fast shutter may mean a darker image.

ISO = This is the sensitivity of the sensor. It used to be a film thing. But basically, the higher the ISO the more light gets let in. BUT (there's always a but) if you go too high, the photo starts to look grainy. Depending on the camera, I wouldn't push it TOO much. Maybe 800-1600 or just deal with the graininess if it's really bad light.

But first I'd get out on a fairly sunny day, bump up the shutter in shutter priority and just take a LOT of photos. Tons. Play around and see what you get!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Inga said:


> Absolutely! the more practice the better but...thank god for digital.
> 
> I love to work with black on black. I just love the look so I am always practicing it. Well, when I actually get my camera out. It isn't as often as I would like as it is too cold outside. Stuck inside so this is what I shoot for now, until it warms outside.


THE BOW. <3

Also, I love your photos of your mostly black dog on black. They're so striking!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I used to have a Canon SLR film camera. At concerts or wrestling events, I'd use anywhere from 10-20 rolls of film. So glad those days are gone!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

crysania said:


> THE BOW. <3
> 
> Also, I love your photos of your mostly black dog on black. They're so striking!


Thank you



InkedMarie said:


> I used to have a Canon SLR film camera. At concerts or wrestling events, I'd use anywhere from 10-20 rolls of film. So glad those days are gone!


I remember those days all too well. I could have purchased many more lenses if it were not for all the money I spend in film and developing.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

crysania: *Thank you very much*. I've printed out the information you provided and 
will memorize it. This weekend, I'm practicing. lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Wet Beards said:


> crysania: *Thank you very much*. I've printed out the information you provided and
> will memorize it. This weekend, I'm practicing. lol


That is awesome. I hope you will come back and share some of your photos, good and bad. Only way to improve is take more pictures. Can't wait to see.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Finally had a chance to get outside. Wasn't so bitter cold 

Ansel is 8 months old and Greta is just 2 years old 




synchronized retrievals


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

That last picture is awesome! 
You captured them in perfect sync.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Wet Beards said:


> That last picture is awesome!
> You captured them in perfect sync.


Yes thank you. They tend to retrieve at the same time. Heaven forbid someone else would get the stick alone. lol

Spring is almost her photographers. Let's get out there and get some fantastic dog photography and share it here. 

With Easter coming up my friend insisted I take some Easter photos so...here they are. lol


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a much older photo (2012) of Dahlia in bunny ears looking ridiculous.



I can't seem to get Ben to wear anything on his head without him knocking it off and trying to play with it. Dahlia is my brilliant girl. You can put ANYTHING on her head and she will hold still with it on there. <3


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

crysania
I think girls are more tolerant of nonsense. I think she looks lovely.  Love her eyes.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Loved this shot, nosey close-up at naptime, so I thought I would share....

IMG_8058ac by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

dogsule said:


> Loved this shot, nosey close-up at naptime, so I thought I would share....
> 
> IMG_8058ac by rzyg, on Flickr


That is a wonderful picture!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

dogsule that is just the cutest. LOVE close ups and that little nose is perfect. 


I had a happy accident. this was taken in front of a light on my dog but because he had been shaking his stuffy toy, there was dust floating in the air and it came across as sort of light flecks. I love how it turned out. My house is pretty clean but it had some dust floating and I like how it showed on this photo.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

I have been dipping my toes in photography since about December. I bought a used Nikon D3100 and a couple lenses and don't practice nearly as often as I want to. Now that it's not freezing outside, I want to get out more! I took these pictures yesterday to show off Coraline's new collars! 





































I shot these with a 35mm lens at ISO 100, f/2.5, and 1/50 shutter speed except for the last one, that one was 1/160. I am still getting the hang of shooting manual... but I'm just glad I now have nice pictures of my black dog!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Congrats on your new camera! It's fun figuring them out isn't it? And it looks like you're well on your way to figuring it out!

Inga, I LOVE the dust motes in the photo! That's awesome. Sometimes it's amazing how the camera just catches light that way. It reminds me of taking photos in snow. I love the way light bounces off the snowflakes in the air. Like in this photo of Ben.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

TSTrainer said:


> I have been dipping my toes in photography since about December. I bought a used Nikon D3100 and a couple lenses and don't practice nearly as often as I want to. Now that it's not freezing outside, I want to get out more! I took these pictures yesterday to show off Coraline's new collars! *What a lovely dog! I love that new collar too. Really shows up against the black coat. Nice detail on the black dog, eyes show up. As you know that takes a bit of effort. Congratulations on your new camera too. Happy Clicking! Now that it is nice out here I gotta get outside too.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





crysania said:


> Congrats on your new camera! It's fun figuring them out isn't it? And it looks like you're well on your way to figuring it out!
> 
> Inga, I LOVE the dust motes in the photo! That's awesome. Sometimes it's amazing how the camera just catches light that way. It reminds me of taking photos in snow. I love the way light bounces off the snowflakes in the air. Like in this photo of Ben.


*That is a nice picture of Ben as well. I have yet to get the look I want in the snow. The camera sensors really flip out when trying to meter a black dog in the white snow. I need to get a better flash I think. Keep practicing, some day maybe I will have a happy accident snow picture.  *


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I almost NEVER use a flash and honestly, most of my snow photos aren't great. But I spend a fair amount of time in post processing messing with them to bring out the best. This was the original photo, with no editing done.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

crysania said:


> I almost NEVER use a flash and honestly, most of my snow photos aren't great. But I spend a fair amount of time in post processing messing with them to bring out the best. This was the original photo, with no editing done.



I really need to learn more about post processing. That is an art in itself.

From today at the beach. Not the best but it was fun anyhow.
Lake Michigan in April. You can tell by Ansel's reaction upon hitting the water that it is VERY COLD! lol


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Jealous of your beach location! This photo is just gorgeous!

Post processing is definitely an art. I'm still learning a LOT about it. I have the latest version of Lightroom and I'm starting to play around a bit more. I still have so much to learn. I often wish I could take a class in photography and Lightroom editing.

I took Ben out to the park today and played around with some different things. One of the things I played with was taking photos from low on the ground and wide angle. It made for some fun shots! These were my favorites.


----------



## kathleend95 (Feb 28, 2017)

My friend loves to take some amazing photos of my dog!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

So I've been thinking about playing around with photography. It's always been an interest of mine, but I always though it was too expensive and I wasn't cut out for it, but now, who cares!?! Why not? 

Can anybody recommend a good camera for a beginner? I want to take pictures of my dog, who likes to move around a ton, obviously, and lots of nature pictures, as well as my garden. Perhaps pictures of my family. So basically a good, all around camera that takes good quality pictures better than my phone, lol. I'm pretty good at figuring out technology (most of the time). But I know nothing about good cameras, so any help is appreciated!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Are you looking more to step up to a point and shoot or a DSLR? If you're looking for an entry level DSLR pretty much anything will do to get you started. Even a used one. 

For point and shoot cameras I'm a big fan of the super-zoom/DSLR-like ones. They give you a lot of reach, which is really helpful with dogs. But even some of those can get SUPER expensive these days (I seriously just looked at a Sony Cybershot that's going for $700 -- I spent $850 on the body for my high level crop sensor DSLR!).

This one looks like a great one. My only quibble is that I like a viewfinder and this one has to be used by looking at the LCD on the back (which many people love so that may just be me!). It's rated really highly.

This might be at the top of my list. I had a Panasonic Lumix back before I got into DSLRs and I loved it. It did some lovely work. And this one DOES have a viewfinder on it. 

If you go with a point and shoot I'd definitely go for the longer zooming ones. 

If you're looking for entry level DSLRs let me know and I can give some suggestions there! 

It also depends on how much you're looking to spend. Cameras can go from pretty cheap ($100-150) to super ridiculously expensive.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

To add. Here's a couple pictures from my Panasonic Lumix, taken back around 2009-2010.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

crysania said:


> Are you looking more to step up to a point and shoot or a DSLR? If you're looking for an entry level DSLR pretty much anything will do to get you started. Even a used one.
> 
> For point and shoot cameras I'm a big fan of the super-zoom/DSLR-like ones. They give you a lot of reach, which is really helpful with dogs. But even some of those can get SUPER expensive these days (I seriously just looked at a Sony Cybershot that's going for $700 -- I spent $850 on the body for my high level crop sensor DSLR!).
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info!

I'm not really sure what the difference is between a DSLR camera (beyond what it stands for) and point and shoot is. Is there a difference in image quality?


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

There's a difference, definitely. Though some of the higher end point and shoot cameras you'd be hard pressed to tell! DSLR (digital single lens reflex) cameras are ones that have interchangeable lenses and a bigger sensor, so the image quality is higher. You have more options to play around with to get the right shot. And you can buy multiple lenses to play with (everything from crazy wide angle lenses to really long zooms if you're into wildlife). They can be horribly horribly addictive and really expensive and they're more complicated than a point and shoot, but I love the technical aspects and how much better my photos are now that I understand more about how cameras and light and photography work.

I stepped my way up from a really basic point and shoot to a fancier super-zoom one (the Panasonic) to an entry level DSLR and then upgraded that twice. Plenty of people start with a decent entry level DSLR (like Canon's EOS Rebel T5 or Nikon's D3300) and enjoy having all the options right away. Don't be afraid to look for bundles that come with more than one lens. It often ends up cheaper in the long run. Most of them come with just one lens (some sort of 18-55mm lens), which doesn't give you much reach, especially when it comes to dogs. But you can find bundles that come with a longer lens as well (like this one or this one). You'll definitely want a longer lens with dogs, otherwise you'd have to be on top of them and that's hard to do when there's action involved!

The nice thing is that the lenses go with you. So if you get a few lenses and someday want to upgrade the body of the camera, you stick with what you started with and so you only have to buy a new body, while keeping the lenses. It means you really have to be devoted to that brand or start over. (Which has been a problem for me -- I got a Sony and while I love the camera, I sometimes regret it because they're not really producing much for my camera that's not super high end and they're going to a whole different mount for lenses).


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

It's more a mater of capability. A DSLR, even a lower end entry level one, offers you more flexibility and control over your images than a point & shoot camera. A bridge camera (also called an advanced P&S) is sort of in the middle between a DSLR and P&S. With a DSLR, you have the ability to change between different lenses, based on what you are taking pictures of. 

These are a few articles I've found about the two.
https://photographylife.com/dslr-vs-point-and-shoot-camera/
https://digital-photography-school.com/should-you-buy-a-dslr-or-point-and-shoot-digital-camera/
https://www.lifewire.com/difference-between-dslr-and-point-and-shoot-493178

I use a Nikon D5100 DSLR, but I'm also looking into getting a (used) Nikon Coolpix P&S camera for shooting the videos used for our online competitions, because they are so much smaller and lighter than a DSLR camera.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

crysania said:


> There's a difference, definitely. Though some of the higher end point and shoot cameras you'd be hard pressed to tell! DSLR (digital single lens reflex) cameras are ones that have interchangeable lenses and a bigger sensor, so the image quality is higher. You have more options to play around with to get the right shot. And you can buy multiple lenses to play with (everything from crazy wide angle lenses to really long zooms if you're into wildlife). They can be horribly horribly addictive and really expensive and they're more complicated than a point and shoot, but I love the technical aspects and how much better my photos are now that I understand more about how cameras and light and photography work.
> 
> I stepped my way up from a really basic point and shoot to a fancier super-zoom one (the Panasonic) to an entry level DSLR and then upgraded that twice. Plenty of people start with a decent entry level DSLR (like Canon's EOS Rebel T5 or Nikon's D3300) and enjoy having all the options right away. Don't be afraid to look for bundles that come with more than one lens. It often ends up cheaper in the long run. Most of them come with just one lens (some sort of 18-55mm lens), which doesn't give you much reach, especially when it comes to dogs. But you can find bundles that come with a longer lens as well (like this one or this one). You'll definitely want a longer lens with dogs, otherwise you'd have to be on top of them and that's hard to do when there's action involved!
> 
> The nice thing is that the lenses go with you. So if you get a few lenses and someday want to upgrade the body of the camera, you stick with what you started with and so you only have to buy a new body, while keeping the lenses. It means you really have to be devoted to that brand or start over. (Which has been a problem for me -- I got a Sony and while I love the camera, I sometimes regret it because they're not really producing much for my camera that's not super high end and they're going to a whole different mount for lenses).


I just read an article about the differences, too (https://photographylife.com/dslr-vs-point-and-shoot-camera/ if anyone is interested), so I think a DSLR is definitely what I would want! My pet peeve taking photos with my phone is I can't get any sort of good quality at a distance! And it always looks so small and what I want to focus on is not what is highlighted in the photo. 

So what would your opinion be on something like this? https://www.costco.com/Nikon-D3400-Red-DSLR-Camera-2-Lens-Bundle.product.100337913.html 
I love Costco, lol.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Lillith said:


> So I've been thinking about playing around with photography. It's always been an interest of mine, but I always though it was too expensive and I wasn't cut out for it, but now, who cares!?! Why not?
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good camera for a beginner? I want to take pictures of my dog, who likes to move around a ton, obviously, and lots of nature pictures, as well as my garden. Perhaps pictures of my family. So basically a good, all around camera that takes good quality pictures better than my phone, lol. I'm pretty good at figuring out technology (most of the time). But I know nothing about good cameras, so any help is appreciated!


Personally I would go with a entry level DSLR however I have a Canon SX50 HS and it does take very nice photos....one from this winter....

IMG_4544ac by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

My thought is entry level DSLR too but that depends on how much someone wants to spend. Any "super zoom" would be an upgrade from a phone camera! So if you only want to spent $200-300 max, that's the way I'd go. Otherwise, a solid entry level DSLR would get you even better pictures. And you can certainly toss it into "Auto" mode at first until you learn more about what all that shutter/aperture/ISO stuff is. That's the nice thing about DSLRs. You can use auto mode or go fully manual or anything in between (for action photography I used to set it to "shutter priority", set my fast shutter and let the camera do the rest!).


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Lilith, 
Go to DPReview dotcom. On top, click the buying guide for some links. Basically, you have dslr' and mirrorless (both are interchangeable lens cameras), bridge cameras (generally have a decent zoom range to humongous range....no changeable lenses). Some are big & heavy (Sony RX10 series, Panasonic FZ1000 which I just got). Then you have compact point and shoots, generally with smaller zooms, some have more.

Whats your preference, whats your budget and are you okay with used? B&H, Adorama and KEH are very reputable buying new and used tho KEH is used only


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I posted a link to some cameras I saw in Costco that I got to play with (their batteries were dead though) but it got sent to moderation. They come with 2 lenses, a SD card, and a bag and some other stuff.

I read an article about the differences, too, and I feel that a DSLR is what I would want. I had a longer post, but it will probably pop up here pretty soon!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Weird that it came up in moderation. What brand and model? I've seen some pretty decent ones at Costco!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

crysania said:


> Weird that it came up in moderation. What brand and model? I've seen some pretty decent ones at Costco!


Nikon D3400 and Canon EOS Rebel T6 were the ones that I was looking at. They had some other models on display last week but those were the ones I could remember and found on their website.



InkedMarie said:


> Lilith,
> Go to DPReview dotcom. On top, click the buying guide for some links. Basically, you have dslr' and mirrorless (both are interchangeable lens cameras), bridge cameras (generally have a decent zoom range to humongous range....no changeable lenses). Some are big & heavy (Sony RX10 series, Panasonic FZ1000 which I just got). Then you have compact point and shoots, generally with smaller zooms, some have more.
> 
> Whats your preference, whats your budget and are you okay with used? B&H, Adorama and KEH are very reputable buying new and used tho KEH is used only



Thanks! I'll take a look at those!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I would be more likely to go with the Canon than the Nikon. Here's my major beef with Nikon (and especially their lower level cameras). They put the autofocus motors solely in the lens. Which seems like not a big deal, but when you go to buy lenses can make a huge difference because those lenses tend to be more expensive. And it can be harder to buy off brand lenses, if I remember right (e.g. Tamron or Sigma lenses).


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm assuming it's this one. If so that is an awesome package. I would totally get that if I were looking for my first DSLR.

(And sometimes I contemplate selling all the Sony gear and starting over but darnitall I will never replace my 135mm f/2.8 lens and so cannot stand the thought of getting rid of it!)


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

crysania said:


> I'm assuming it's this one. If so that is an awesome package. I would totally get that if I were looking for my first DSLR.
> 
> (And sometimes I contemplate selling all the Sony gear and starting over but darnitall I will never replace my 135mm f/2.8 lens and so cannot stand the thought of getting rid of it!)


Yup! So is Nikon or Canon a better brand, or is there really any difference in quality at all?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lillith said:


> Yup! So is Nikon or Canon a better brand, or is there really any difference in quality at all?


I have been a loyal Canon shooter for about 40 years. Go to the camera and hold a couple of them. They are both amazing camera lines. Some people prefer where the controls are on the canon (I do) and some prefer the Nikon)


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks guys! So, last question for a bit. Does anybody have any recommendations for resources to learn what all the terms and numbers I've been seeing on lenses and other specs? I've been googling it but there's so much stuff, and I don't know what is important for me to know when choosing a camera and what is simply something I can learn later and not be disappointed in my purchase!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

There's really no difference. Some people love one over the other but probably more often people get one and just stick with it. I have a Sony and I love it (and old Minolta glass is amazing) but because they're veering away from DSLRs (mine isn't even technically an SLR...it's a STL, semi-translucent mirror, so it doesn't have your standard mirror or optical viewfinder anymore) I'm hesitant to suggest them. Canons and Nikons are definitely the gold standard in photography. They'll have the most lens choices and the most used lenses for sale too which is super important.

I would say not to worry about all the numbers on lenses. Most kits come with the basic lenses and as you learn photography you may want to start thinking about different lenses. But all those numbers probably aren't important. But a few minor thoughts on them:

The "f" numbers (f/3.5, f/2.8) indicate the lowest apertures the lens can go down to. Zoom lenses will usually show you a couple numbers. The lowest one is the lowest aperture when the lens is at its widest (so 18mm in an 18-55mm lens) and the larger number is the lowest aperture it can go when at its closest (so 55mm in the same lens). Aperture is about how much light gets to the sensor. The lower the number the more light that can get in. Lenses that you see at f/1.8, f/2.8, etc. are great lenses for low light because they can let in a LOT of light. Lower apertures also give you that nice blurred effect that make the subject pop out (called "bokeh"). Landscape photographers will tend to use high aperture numbers because that means more of the scene is in focus. Not something you want in a portrait, but something you'd want if you were taking a big landscape photo.

But like I said, not HUGELY important unless you get to a point where you want to start taking, say, indoor action photography. I got into those lenses when I wanted to take indoor agility photography and the basic kit lenses were not cutting it. They just didn't let in enough light.

Are there other numbers you want to know or terms that you've seen? I'm sure people could define them!

Really, I don't think most of that is important when buying your first camera. A good basic kit will set you up. There's plenty to learn with that before you'd ever probably want to think about other lenses and what YOU need as a photographer (e.g. my I'll admit that I read the DSLRs for Dummies book when I first got one and that helped a LOT. You can also often buy books specific to the camera you buy too that will show you all the things THAT camera can do. Davis Busch's series is awesome. Like here's the one for the Rebel T6. I bought one for the Sony a77ii that I have and it's been invaluable!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok! Well if a basic kit will cut it, that's where I'll start. I'll be lurking on this thread for a bit I guess!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I look forward to hearing about what you get and seeing the results!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lillith said:


> Ok! Well if a basic kit will cut it, that's where I'll start. I'll be lurking on this thread for a bit I guess!


I recommend you get a decent DSLR body and then get one basic lens to start. You can add glass (lenses) when you determine what you want to do and as you improve your skills. Please do post your work here. This is a thread about learning and best way to learn is to get people to critique your work in a nice way and offer suggestions for improvement. best of luck.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Inga said:


> I recommend you get a decent DSLR body and then get one basic lens to start. You can add glass (lenses) when you determine what you want to do and as you improve your skills. Please do post your work here. This is a thread about learning and best way to learn is to get people to critique your work in a nice way and offer suggestions for improvement. best of luck.


Thank you! I most certainly will!

I need just a bit more advice on camera choices! I'm leaning toward either the Canon EOS Rebel T6 or the Nikon D3400. I went and played with both in store, and I like the feel of both, so no issue there. Reading some reviews from DPReview, I found that the Canon is not the greatest in low-light settings, while the Nikon is apparently excellent (for an entry level, at least). It also said the Canon's 18MP sensor is lagging behind others in the class and has an aging AF system. I'm not really sure what any of that means for my photographs. I know I will probably want to take pictures inside, like at agility competitions, where there is little to no natural light. And there are lenses that are better for low light settings if that is something I enjoy down the road?

Other than that, the only difference appears to be $50 (on average, at most merchants) and some mp, which doesn't matter if I'm just posting them online or printing them out to use in my house, right?


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok in looking at Snapsorts analysys (Snapsort is a GREAT site -- you can compare cameras there!) it looks like the Nikon is a clear winner over that particular Canon. Megapixels are not nearly as important as most people make them out to be. I mean, yes they are if you want to blow up your photos to MASSIVE photos, but I haven't noticed a huge difference between my previous camera (16mp) and my new one (24mp). The only nice thing is I can crop in a bit more if I need to. One of my favorite agility photographers in the area was still using a 6MP camera back when I was trialing in 2012. The one I had at the time had 16MP and their photos were WAY better than mine despite the smaller amount of MP.

And YES there are lenses that are meant for low light. For in house portrait type stuff I'd definitely consider something like the 50mm f/1.8 (or if you want to go a little closer, the 28mm f/2.8 or 35mm f/2.8; I think those are on offering for Nikons). Basically you want a lens that's got a larger aperture (lower number).

Now, when you're talking agility photography (now you're talking my area!), that gets a bit trickier. Because lenses that are longer and can be used in low light means you're talking serious $$$$$. My favorite lens is a prime one (non-zoom) that I got used for about $400 (135mm f/2.8). I have to crop a bit since it's not quite long enough. I had a 70-200mm f/2.8 lens (which means it zooms but I can retain the large aperture throughout the zoom) but there were issues with it. It was a cheap copy (a lower level Tamron lens) and so it didn't focus as fast as I'd like. And by "cheaper" I mean I spent about $600 to get that lens used (new for about $900). A good one would cost me about $2000 or more. Just for the lens. It also weighed 2.5 pounds which means that hand holding it was very difficult and it really needed a tripod. which is kind of a pain in agility because you can't move much. I actually ended up selling it because it kept damaging my older camera (the lens locking mechanism busted more than once because of the weight of that lens). There was no point keeping a lens I couldn't use. I sold it to buy a new body.

For lenses I would TOTALLY spend time checking out keh.com or bhphoto.com's or adorama.com's used section for lenses. I buy almost all of my lenses used at this point.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with snapsort ... Lots of information in the comparisons, also!

Just to throw a wrench in the decision, if you'd consider a point & shoot bridge camera, rather than a DSLR, then you might look at the Canon SX50 [rather than the SX60]. It is one baby step below a DSLR, and significantly above a cellphone. You may be able to find an open box or refurbished one Used on Amazon. The resolution is not as good as a DSLR, but ease of use and 50x zoom make it an addictive camera. And you can learn more about Cameras: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzokasX1ILA ... I think he has 40 videos, using the SX50 as the example, but generally applicable.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh man, I don't think I will be spending that kind of money, lol! I think for agility I would settle for clear photographs where the dog isn't really blurry for now!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry, you might find an SX50 for under $200. I bought one Dec. 2015 for around $200 and use it everyday. Sports mode has a shutter speed ~ 1/500 sec. to catch animals in motion.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

hanksimon said:


> Sorry, you might find an SX50 for under $200. I bought one Dec. 2015 for around $200 and use it everyday. Sports mode has a shutter speed ~ 1/500 sec. to catch animals in motion.


Oh, not you, Sorry, I was referring to the price of the lens that Crysania was talking about! The camera I am looking at is around $600.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

You'll find the craving to! LOL Lenses are insanely expensive at times and it can be so addicting. Granted, I probably will never be able to afford the lenses I REALLY want, but I dream of them!

Like there are seriously lenses that cost more than my CAR. $16,0000! $26,0000! CRAZY.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

crysania said:


> You'll find the craving to! LOL Lenses are insanely expensive at times and it can be so addicting. Granted, I probably will never be able to afford the lenses I REALLY want, but I dream of them!
> 
> Like there are seriously lenses that cost more than my CAR. $16,0000! $26,0000! CRAZY.


Yeah, crazy, omg!


----------



## russhw (Feb 5, 2017)

image hostingcertificity.com


----------



## russhw (Feb 5, 2017)

image upload no resizecertificity.com


----------



## russhw (Feb 5, 2017)

free picture uploadcertificity.com


----------



## russhw (Feb 5, 2017)

thats my boy he is a big ham

upload piccertificity.com


----------



## russhw (Feb 5, 2017)

photo hosting sitescertificity.com


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Russhw: where are you in NH? I'm in Gilford, used to live in Exeter & Rochester.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Happy Bella








[/URL][/IMG]

Wish I had my program back to "edit" out the leash...kinda ruins the pictures.  

*Bella - Unleashed*! Thanks Hanksimon!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You're very welcome. Turned out better'n I thunk. ;-)


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyone else having trouble with this thread? I keep trying to go to the last page and it keeps taking me back to page 10!

Edited to add: So apparently it's just on Firefox...what on earth...?


----------



## russhw (Feb 5, 2017)

screencast


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lillith said:


> Thank you! I most certainly will!
> 
> I need just a bit more advice on camera choices! I'm leaning toward either the Canon EOS Rebel T6 or the Nikon D3400. I went and played with both in store, and I like the feel of both, so no issue there. Reading some reviews from DPReview, I found that the Canon is not the greatest in low-light settings, while the Nikon is apparently excellent (for an entry level, at least). It also said the Canon's 18MP sensor is lagging behind others in the class and has an aging AF system. I'm not really sure what any of that means for my photographs. I know I will probably want to take pictures inside, like at agility competitions, where there is little to no natural light. And there are lenses that are better for low light settings if that is something I enjoy down the road?
> 
> Other than that, the only difference appears to be $50 (on average, at most merchants) and some mp, which doesn't matter if I'm just posting them online or printing them out to use in my house, right?



Lillith I am on a few photo groups on Facebook, that is a good way to learn as well. There are so many free resources out there. Do you know what type of photography you want to do? Is your interest mostly dogs? Landscapes? Action? I really think just get a good camera body and one lens to start. I recommend starting with an inexpensive 50mm F1.8 to start. It is a basic lens...you can usually get it around $100. It has some nice range and is a great lens for the money. They call it the Nifty Fifty for a reason. You would be shocked with the lovely photos people have taken with that lens. If you are into sports and you want action shots, You will need a camera that can shoot off many frames per second. The Canon 7D Mark ll is a great action camera. There are cameras just as nice in the Nikon line but I know Canon so I can only refer you to those. Also there are many used camera equipment sales groups on facebook...proceed with caution deals are available but there are always crooks as well. I tend to buy new as I want a warranty but my dream lens is out of my range and If I were to find a good deal on one used I would consider it. I dream about the 70-200 F 2.8


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the input! After looking through some sites that compared the different cameras I have decided on the Nikon D3400. All of the sites have said it is a really great camera for beginners that has a number of automatic modes as I learn how to use it, as well as full manual option that I can practice with when I get the hang of it! It's a good, moderate price (I found a bundle on Amazon) for me as I decide how much I want to get into this hobby. I hope to get it next week!

Inga, thanks! I really love taking pictures of Ralphie, lol, but my favorite thing to photograph is architecture. When I was younger we had so many abandoned farmhouses around our farm, and I would ride out there with the dogs and the 4-wheeler and take photos and put them in my "museum" haha. It was a little 8 mp Kodak digital camera, but I actually got some decent shots! I lost them all when my old computer crashed, though, so too bad. I also took some awesome photos with my iPhone when I went to Nashville for a work trip. I made them look decent with the photo program on my Mac.

This one was from the ancient Maya site of Tikal in Guatemala in 2014. I was doing a field school in Belize, and we went on a trip one weekend. I took that one with a little Kodak, don't remember what it was called, because its lost or something! I kind of got lost from our group...I tend to wander...and then I found this little nook!










And this one was with my iPhone in Nashville last year.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lillith said:


> Thanks everyone for the input! After looking through some sites that compared the different cameras I have decided on the Nikon D3400. All of the sites have said it is a really great camera for beginners that has a number of automatic modes as I learn how to use it, as well as full manual option that I can practice with when I get the hang of it! It's a good, moderate price (I found a bundle on Amazon) for me as I decide how much I want to get into this hobby. I hope to get it next week!
> 
> Inga, thanks! I really love taking pictures of Ralphie, lol, but my favorite thing to photograph is architecture. When I was younger we had so many abandoned farmhouses around our farm, and I would ride out there with the dogs and the 4-wheeler and take photos and put them in my "museum" haha. It was a little 8 mp Kodak digital camera, but I actually got some decent shots! I lost them all when my old computer crashed, though, so too bad. I also took some awesome photos with my iPhone when I went to Nashville for a work trip. I made them look decent with the photo program on my Mac.
> 
> ...



Fantastic Choice! I am happy that you found something that will work for you. Most people really only need 2 or 3 lenses to do almost everything. I have seen people do amazing things only owning one lens. I can't wait to see more of your work. You obviously have the eye.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Inga said:


> Fantastic Choice! I am happy that you found something that will work for you. Most people really only need 2 or 3 lenses to do almost everything. I have seen people do amazing things only owning one lens. I can't wait to see more of your work. You obviously have the eye.



Thank you! I'm really excited to get started!


----------



## Bentwings (Mar 30, 2015)

Those are some of the nicest dog pictures I've seen. You really capture the mood and character, way above the bar. I especially like the low level shots.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Bentwings said:


> Those are some of the nicest dog pictures I've seen. You really capture the mood and character, way above the bar. I especially like the low level shots.


Bentwings -- you might want to quote the post you're responding to! There are a lot of posts on this with fantastic pictures so we're not sure who you're directing your compliment to!


----------



## Bentwings (Mar 30, 2015)

The originator Inga.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Love this shot of my little Belle. She was laying on the garage floor between my van and a boat, lighting was perfect.

IMG_9165ffc by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## SnoopyandtheRedBaron (Feb 16, 2017)

A couple of pics of Snoopy goes to Washington. I like the colors that the sunshine gave us and Snoopy's black and white coat in a black and white city.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Bentwings said:


> The originator Inga.


*Thank you so much. There are so many talented photographers on this site. Hoping we can all learn something from each other. Hope to see you join in with photos. *



dogsule said:


> Love this shot of my little Belle. She was laying on the garage floor between my van and a boat, lighting was perfect.
> 
> IMG_9165ffc by rzyg, on Flickr


*Absolutely Beautiful! You are right, your lighting is lovely. For anyone that doesn't know....lighting is everything in photography.*



SnoopyandtheRedBaron said:


> A couple of pics of Snoopy goes to Washington. I like the colors that the sunshine gave us and Snoopy's black and white coat in a black and white city.


*To cute. Seems like it could be a children's adventure book. Snoopy and the Red baron see Washington. lol*


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

A couple from this past weekend. Attempts at some water shots....not too good but one must keep trying. 


Greta Rose will look anywhere but the camera....had to catch her as her eyes passe over. BRAT!!!


Close up of Ansel in front of Devils River...before he jumped in and got all wet.


Not sure why but I really like this one. Reminds me of the long journey ahead with dogs and how far I have come with others. It just touches me somehow. lol



English Cocker shooting at the worst time of the day....oh well, you shoot when the opportunity presents itself and hope for the best. 




Once again, a flash back from just a month or so ago....My boy is growing up and his head is really changing.


----------



## Poppycakes (May 9, 2016)

Hi, does anyone know the best easy to use app to get rid of this carrot behind her head? Lol I tried Snapseed, but the removal brush thing is too big and I always end up removing/smudging part of her head also. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnoopyandtheRedBaron (Feb 16, 2017)

Maybe deleting the carrot is not the answer. Maybe it just needs balance.












(Paintshop)


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Poppycakes said:


> Hi, does anyone know the best easy to use app to get rid of this carrot behind her head? Lol I tried Snapseed, but the removal brush thing is too big and I always end up removing/smudging part of her head also.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use PaintShop pro...

f11bda8f841bb13578a508735c01a356X by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Inga....love those new shots!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

dogsule said:


> I use PaintShop pro...
> 
> f11bda8f841bb13578a508735c01a356X by rzyg, on Flickr


* So cute!! Is this a baby Schnauzer? Adorable puppy, cool photo in front of the stairs like that. Love the colors too. Best without the carrot in my opinion.*



dogsule said:


> Inga....love those new shots!


*Thank you. It is finally getting nice out and now Dr. wants me on crutches for 8 weeks. UGH!!!*


----------



## Poppycakes (May 9, 2016)

SnoopyandtheRedBaron said:


> Maybe deleting the carrot is not the answer. Maybe it just needs balance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Well, we do call her Ellie Monster, so the carrot horns are apt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppycakes (May 9, 2016)

dogsule said:


> I use PaintShop pro...
> 
> f11bda8f841bb13578a508735c01a356X by rzyg, on Flickr


Oh my gosh. Thank you so much! I didn't even notice the carrot until after I took it, and then it was impossible to get her to sit still again! Will check out paintshop pro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppycakes (May 9, 2016)

Inga said:


> * So cute!! Is this a baby Schnauzer? Adorable puppy, cool photo in front of the stairs like that. Love the colors too. Best without the carrot in my opinion.*
> 
> *Thank you. It is finally getting nice out and now Dr. wants me on crutches for 8 weeks. UGH!!!*


Yup, 9 week old baby schnauzer. Or baby monster. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaughtyBull (Apr 25, 2017)

Great idea, love seeing people's 4 legged babies


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

NaughtyBull said:


> Great idea, love seeing people's 4 legged babies


That is a LOVELY photo! Love the black background.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I haven't taken any new photos in the past little while. It's been raining like crazy and I've been super busy (hopefully this weekend!). But I was looking for a particular photo and came across a couple of my favorites of Dahlia. It was a foggy morning up on a big hill. She's standing on the edge of a big ski jump in this photo.




The other one I loved from that shoot turned out just a little blurry. She came flying over the hill in a different spot than I expected and I just didn't quite get the focus right. But it was so ghostly looking that I did something I rarely do -- some serious photoshop editing.

Ghost dog!



(This was the original photo)


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

crysania said:


> I haven't taken any new photos in the past little while. It's been raining like crazy and I've been super busy (hopefully this weekend!). But I was looking for a particular photo and came across a couple of my favorites of Dahlia. It was a foggy morning up on a big hill. She's standing on the edge of a big ski jump in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That last one looks like it belongs on that paranormal show on animal planet!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

NaughtyBull said:


> Great idea, love seeing people's 4 legged babies


<sssshhhhh!> Bella might hear you! LOL =)~


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Lillith said:


> That last one looks like it belongs on that paranormal show on animal planet!


Ha! It does. I had fun playing around with to make it look kind of creepy.


----------



## SnoopyandtheRedBaron (Feb 16, 2017)

Snoopy kissing Snoopy


----------



## Mutts (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, there are some seriously talented photographers on here! 

I'm just a hobbyist myself, been playing around with the same camera for years and years. It's quite outdated but I know it like the back of my hand so I'm a bit hesitant to upgrade to be honest! Maybe in the next couple of years I'll invest in a full frame.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Mutts...your pictures are awesome!!


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Playing around trying to get some action shots...

IMG_9455ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_9586ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_9794ac by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## Poppycakes (May 9, 2016)

I find action shots really difficult. I have an Olympus em-10 II and I've tried playing around with different settings but it always comes out slightly blurry. I'm a complete noob at photos. Need to learn more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

NaughtyBull said:


> Great idea, love seeing people's 4 legged babies


Love your dog. Very photogenic. I had the opportunity to photograph a few bulldogs awhile back. Fantastic dogs.



crysania said:


> I haven't taken any new photos in the past little while. It's been raining like crazy and I've been super busy (hopefully this weekend!). But I was looking for a particular photo and came across a couple of my favorites of Dahlia. It was a foggy morning up on a big hill. She's standing on the edge of a big ski jump in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SnoopyandtheRedBaron said:


> Snoopy kissing Snoopy


One of the aspects of photography is use of props or poses. Love the Snoopy kissing Snoopy. Cute idea.



Mutts said:


> Wow, there are some seriously talented photographers on here!
> 
> I'm just a hobbyist myself, been playing around with the same camera for years and years. It's quite outdated but I know it like the back of my hand so I'm a bit hesitant to upgrade to be honest! Maybe in the next couple of years I'll invest in a full frame.


All of these are fantastic! One of my best friends was a very successful artist/photographer. She used an old Pentax camera. People would ask her why she didn't upgrade and her response was "why spend the money when my photos are selling so well now?" It isn't the equipment, it is what you do with it that counts. You are doing very well.  



dogsule said:


> Playing around trying to get some action shots...
> 
> IMG_9455ac by rzyg, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Well done! These are great! I too struggle with action shots. I tend to get some minor blur or digital noise. I would do well to actually shoot at golden hour instead of trying to get my camera to focus high noon on a black dog. lol 



Poppycakes said:


> I find action shots really difficult. I have an Olympus em-10 II and I've tried playing around with different settings but it always comes out slightly blurry. I'm a complete noob at photos. Need to learn more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is one way to get better. practice Practice Practice. At least that is what they tell me. Can't wait to see your work.. We are here to learn from each others.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Got my new camera last night! It was dark by the time the battery was charged, but I played around with it inside anyway. I figured out how to change shutter speed, ISO, and aperture, but I'm still figuring out how to focus correctly! Kind of figured how to use the focus points, so I'm getting there! I'm going to experiment and see what I can get today!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh I am so excited for you. Can't wait to see what you get. Did you get the Nikon? Do you have any photo editing software?

H90A8020 by asrotties, on Flickr

H90A8045 by asrotties, on Flickr

It was a ball playing kind of morning. Sun is finally out for a brief period.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Inga said:


> Oh I am so excited for you. Can't wait to see what you get. Did you get the Nikon? Do you have any photo editing software?


I did get the Nikon D3400! I've found it pretty easy to use so far in that I can change the settings while knowing basically nothing, so now its just figuring out how to take a good picture.

The only photo editing software I have is the built-in program on my Mac, which is actually pretty decent. It can erase a person or two from a picture and doesn't look to terrible. If you look close you can tell I did something! It's also good at fixing exposure issues and other common problems, but it's probably nowhere near as powerful as photoshop.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I love cyanotype, and fortunately, Ilka looks good in it. 

2017-4-28 Ilka D-CRO-Preliminary ribbons DSC_0233 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Mutts (Apr 14, 2011)

Inga said:


> All of these are fantastic! One of my best friends was a very successful artist/photographer. She used an old Pentax camera. People would ask her why she didn't upgrade and her response was "why spend the money when my photos are selling so well now?" It isn't the equipment, it is what you do with it that counts. You are doing very well.


That is so true! And thank you. 



> Mutts...your pictures are awesome!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lillith said:


> I did get the Nikon D3400! I've found it pretty easy to use so far in that I can change the settings while knowing basically nothing, so now its just figuring out how to take a good picture.
> 
> The only photo editing software I have is the built-in program on my Mac, which is actually pretty decent. It can erase a person or two from a picture and doesn't look to terrible. If you look close you can tell I did something! It's also good at fixing exposure issues and other common problems, but it's probably nowhere near as powerful as photoshop.


*Sounds great. I can't wait to see your work. Digital is so great. You go blast off a few thousand photos and if you don't like them you delete. Not like back in the old days with the cost of film and developing. I don't really use photoshop much, I am technically challenged. lol I do use lightroom some. Love that program it is so easy. Even for the technically challenged like me. lol*



LeoRose said:


> I love cyanotype, and fortunately, Ilka looks good in it.
> 
> 2017-4-28 Ilka D-CRO-Preliminary ribbons DSC_0233 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


Well done! Nice!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

So I tried to upload photos but it said that the file size was too big for the limit? They're jpegs...


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Lillith said:


> So I tried to upload photos but it said that the file size was too big for the limit? They're jpegs...


The size limit is 620 x 640 pixels. I use Flickr for 99% of my pictures. Upload to there, then go to your Photostream (hover over where it says "You" to get the drop down menu). Then, click on the photo you want to post here. Once you have the picture up by itself, there will be several icons on the lower right hand side of the box where the picture is. Select the arrow that swoops to the right. When the box comes up, select "BBCode", then select the size you want (I typically use the second largest "Medium", as it's the one that usually fits the size restrictions). Copy the link by right clicking it, then paste it into your post here. You need to copy and paste for each photo you want to share.


2017-4-28 Ilka D-CRO-Preliminary ribbons DSC_0220 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok, I found a way!

First photo, using 50mm lens, ISO 100, f/5.6, ss 1/640. I call it "Am I a Good Dog?"










Next one, same settings as first. I realized that I should probably be on the other side of him so his face is lit. It's hard getting the facial features of a dark dog!










This one is not of a dog, but the dog pees on them sometimes. I was playing with the focus and figuring all that stuff out, and this one turned out decent.










I also took my camera out disc golfing and took shots of my husband, sister, and her boyfriend. I did pretty well freezing the movement, but most of the shots struggled to find focus.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lillith said:


> Ok, I found a way!
> 
> First photo, using 50mm lens, ISO 100, f/5.6, ss 1/640. I call it "Am I a Good Dog?"
> 
> ...



Fabulous! Big thing is figuring out the exposure triangle, shutter speed, ISO, Aperture You have good exposure, now playing with the aperture for focus, bokeh etc.. shutter speed for movement shots. You are well on your way. lighting the dark colored dogs is a challenge to get detail without blowing out the rest of the photo....you are right, having his face toward the light is the way. Great job!!!!


----------



## russhw (Feb 5, 2017)

water was cold lol

upload imagemcertificity.com


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you! I took some photos of my husband and his buddy mountain biking, so I was really forced to learn stuff quick out there! I even managed to freeze motion in the vast majority of my shots. I left the ISO on auto because I was moving so quickly from woods to open, bright ground, to shade, but the rest was me! I probably took 150 photos and only kept 30, but hey, I learned a lot!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Lillith said:


> Thank you! I took some photos of my husband and his buddy mountain biking, so I was really forced to learn stuff quick out there! I even managed to freeze motion in the vast majority of my shots. I left the ISO on auto because I was moving so quickly from woods to open, bright ground, to shade, but the rest was me! I probably took 150 photos and only kept 30, but hey, I learned a lot!


you're doing better than me, then. I can take 150 photos and keep maybe 15. If I'm lucky.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lillith said:


> Thank you! I took some photos of my husband and his buddy mountain biking, so I was really forced to learn stuff quick out there! I even managed to freeze motion in the vast majority of my shots. I left the ISO on auto because I was moving so quickly from woods to open, bright ground, to shade, but the rest was me! I probably took 150 photos and only kept 30, but hey, I learned a lot!





LeoRose said:


> you're doing better than me, then. I can take 150 photos and keep maybe 15. If I'm lucky.


I think you are both better then the National Geographic photographers. lol I read several different articles where they take hundreds or even thousands of videos to get that one good shot. lol 

It is totally normal to do that and with digital now days, it is so easy. I mean, of course we want to nail every one but we likely won't. I find that even if the exposure is right the critter (as that is mostly what I do) will have their eyes closed, tongue out, head tilted wrong etc.... 

but sometimes the duds are funny so we save them. Since I am not selling to National Geo. lol
H90A8142 by asrotties, on Flickr

H90A7567 by asrotties, on Flickr

So two duds but I still think they are funny so I keep them.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Inga said:


> I think you are both better then the National Geographic photographers. lol I read several different articles where they take hundreds or even thousands of videos to get that one good shot. lol
> 
> It is totally normal to do that and with digital now days, it is so easy. I mean, of course we want to nail every one but we likely won't. I find that even if the exposure is right the critter (as that is mostly what I do) will have their eyes closed, tongue out, head tilted wrong etc....
> 
> ...


The "Derp" photos are pretty popular on social media, though, haha!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Lillith you're doing great so far! Definitely keep an eye on the direction of the sun. That was my biggest mistake at first too...shooting into the sun and never being 100% aware of where it was. I've gotten much better! And I love that you're just getting out there and experimenting. That's pretty much how I've learned everything I've learned about photography. I want to take a class sometime because I feel like I'm missing SOMETHING but I've been just playing around with my cameras since I got my first bridge camera in 2008 (I may have upgraded a few times...I'm on my 4th camera since 2008).


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I think that the only thing that could make this picture better is it being in focus.... 

Wingardium Leviosa! by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

LeoRose said:


> I think that the only thing that could make this picture better is it being in focus....
> 
> Wingardium Leviosa! by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


Ha! I love it...and the title of it too (as a big HP fan!). And man don't you hate that? I have so many "this would be great if..." photos like that. 

I honestly find taking pictures of two dogs and keeping them in focus hard. Usually one is in focus and the other isn't unless they're RIGHT next to each other. I know the answer is probably a smaller aperture but I still can't seem to make it work as well as I'd like!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

They totally beat me off the mark that day. I was still going "Um... it's turned on, right?" when they started playing. 

Sometimes, I'm just flat out lazy, and use auto everything.

2017-4-28 Ilka D-CRO-Preliminary ribbons DSC_0217 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

crysania said:


> Lillith you're doing great so far! Definitely keep an eye on the direction of the sun. That was my biggest mistake at first too...shooting into the sun and never being 100% aware of where it was. I've gotten much better! And I love that you're just getting out there and experimenting. That's pretty much how I've learned everything I've learned about photography. I want to take a class sometime because I feel like I'm missing SOMETHING but I've been just playing around with my cameras since I got my first bridge camera in 2008 (I may have upgraded a few times...I'm on my 4th camera since 2008).


Thanks! Yeah, just going out and doing it is the best way to learn. I also spent quite a bit of time on Pinterest reading some photography blogs while I waited for the camera to arrive. There are tons of tutorials on Youtube as well that have been really helpful in learning how to adjust the focus and use other features that I never would have thought of or known existed! There is just so much more you can do with it beyond what it says in the manual!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Lillith said:


> Thanks! Yeah, just going out and doing it is the best way to learn. I also spent quite a bit of time on Pinterest reading some photography blogs while I waited for the camera to arrive. There are tons of tutorials on Youtube as well that have been really helpful in learning how to adjust the focus and use other features that I never would have thought of or known existed! There is just so much more you can do with it beyond what it says in the manual!


Oh definitely! I ran out and bought books on my camera to learn stuff that it could do. Even now (I've had this camera for a year) I'm still learning new things!


----------



## Mutts (Apr 14, 2011)

Some shots from today's walk. Thea wasn't impressed with the rain at all, hence why she looks so serious in most of the pictures! Also, camera has been refusing to focus lately for some reason, anyone know what could cause that? 














































And some fetch! I swear this dog has the silliest expressions when she plays!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Beautiful! I'm so jealous of all the gorgeous areas folks get to walk in. And the ability to let their dogs off leash those places! I mean, Dahlia can be off leash ANYWHERE because she's glued to my side but we have no place to walk Ben off leash so it's just my crappy backyard which leaves a lot to be desired.

As for the camera not focusing? Wish I had an idea! Could there be dirt that got on the sensor that's causing it to have trouble focusing around it? I wish I had any more ideas!


----------



## Mutts (Apr 14, 2011)

crysania said:


> Beautiful! I'm so jealous of all the gorgeous areas folks get to walk in. And the ability to let their dogs off leash those places! I mean, Dahlia can be off leash ANYWHERE because she's glued to my side but we have no place to walk Ben off leash so it's just my crappy backyard which leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> As for the camera not focusing? Wish I had an idea! Could there be dirt that got on the sensor that's causing it to have trouble focusing around it? I wish I had any more ideas!


It took us about a year and a half to be able to get her reliable off-leash so I totally know how you feel! We dragged around a long line for ages and it was such a pain. 

It could definitely be dirty, the camera's been through a lot haha. But what's throwing me is it was fine last time I used it and it's been sitting in my camera bag in a closet ever since.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Strange...but maybe it had time to sort of settle in in that time? Depending on if you want to keep it or upgrade, taking it to a repair shop for an estimate is never a bad idea! Maybe it's something easily fixable!

And yeah...it's been a long haul with Ben and being off leash. He's just not trusthworthy like Dahlia always has been. We had her off leash literally 4-5 weeks after we got her and never had trouble with it. She was just that sort of amazing dog. The first time she got out of the house it was just to follow us to the car (Ben, on the other hand, took off after a squirrel the first (and only) time he got out of the house). Ben is SO much better now in that I can let him outside in the front yard with me and he'll stick close by. But I don't trust him to not run to greet other dogs (and we have a lot of not so friendly dogs in our neighborhood). 

He's really good off leash in that he goes off to explore, but circles around every couple minutes to check in, but he's not the kind of dog I would trust off leash where there are leash laws, that's for sure. This was my proud moment of this week. Ben sitting out off leash in my front yard! (Quality is kind of meh here because I uploaded it to FB and then downloaded it from there because I haven't yet uploaded the originals to Flickr).


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

LeoRose said:


> I think that the only thing that could make this picture better is it being in focus....
> 
> Wingardium Leviosa! by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


I don't think it's really out of focus, the ears and head of the dog on the right are in focus, as is the tail of the other. It's kind of a panning shot where one part is in focus and the rest blurred, which shows action. Nice shot!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I know I posted it elsewhere but I'm so happy with this photo of my Mom's dog, Teri. I'm usually terrible at photos of white dogs. The exposure comes out all wrong because I have to spend a lot of time thinking and changing settings (as you can see, most of my photos are of black dogs!). So I was super happy with how this photo came out of her!

Also my mother's area (it's an HOA) has the most beautiful lawn and makes me so jealous because mine is a mix of ratty grass and mud. Her lawn makes such a better background!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Mutts said:


> Some shots from today's walk. Thea wasn't impressed with the rain at all, hence why she looks so serious in most of the pictures! Also, camera has been refusing to focus lately for some reason, anyone know what could cause that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The color saturation and facial expression is fabulous. LOVE it. My dogs melt in the rain as well.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

crysania said:


> I know I posted it elsewhere but I'm so happy with this photo of my Mom's dog, Teri. I'm usually terrible at photos of white dogs. The exposure comes out all wrong because I have to spend a lot of time thinking and changing settings (as you can see, most of my photos are of black dogs!). So I was super happy with how this photo came out of her!
> 
> Also my mother's area (it's an HOA) has the most beautiful lawn and makes me so jealous because mine is a mix of ratty grass and mud. Her lawn makes such a better background!


I know just what you mean about the grass. I can add holes to my list now as well. With me having a hip injury I am not out as much and my puppy is bored. lol This is cute. All that flying hair.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

crysania said:


> I know I posted it elsewhere but I'm so happy with this photo of my Mom's dog, Teri. I'm usually terrible at photos of white dogs. The exposure comes out all wrong because I have to spend a lot of time thinking and changing settings (as you can see, most of my photos are of black dogs!). So I was super happy with how this photo came out of her!
> 
> Also my mother's area (it's an HOA) has the most beautiful lawn and makes me so jealous because mine is a mix of ratty grass and mud. Her lawn makes such a better background!


Great picture & what a beautiful girl!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> I know I posted it elsewhere but I'm so happy with this photo of my Mom's dog, Teri. I'm usually terrible at photos of white dogs. The exposure comes out all wrong because I have to spend a lot of time thinking and changing settings (as you can see, most of my photos are of black dogs!). So I was super happy with how this photo came out of her!
> 
> Also my mother's area (it's an HOA) has the most beautiful lawn and makes me so jealous because mine is a mix of ratty grass and mud. Her lawn makes such a better background!


 That is a great picture, you certainly have reason to be proud of it! I'm so jealous of your mom's lawn right now. Haha!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Jen2010 said:


> That is a great picture, you certainly have reason to be proud of it! I'm so jealous of your mom's lawn right now. Haha!


I am SO jealous of her lawn. But I guess that's what you get when you have someone else taking care of it all the time! It sure does make for pretty pictures!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I took my camera to one of the more scenic areas were we walk and took some pics of Ralphie and some geese, lol. I have to tell you, it's a bit of struggle wrangling a dog on a long leash who just wants to sniff everything and trying to keep my camera safe. Didn't help that he decided the fisher people across the way were enemies and were invading his space...

ISO 100, 70mm, f 4.5, ss 1/1000. I got a free trial of Lightroom so I was playing with that a bit.










ISO 180, 78mm, f4.8, ss 1/1000.










And heres some geese for good measure. ISO 200, 300mm, f6.3, ss 1/1000. I'm pretty sure Ralphie wanted to eat them.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Love that first photo Lillith! How are you liking the camera so far?


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I love it so far! It's very easy to use after I watched some videos and read some articles.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Awesome! I'm so excited for you. It's so much playing around and learning all the things the camera can do (and post processing -- don't let anyone convince you post processing is pointless!). I'm still figuring out my way around my newest camera.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

This is why I love photographing dogs. You never know what you're going to get.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Dance Jam?


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Lillith said:


> Dance Jam?


Half my friends voted for Walk Like an Egyptian (because we're old).


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Gaaah - I gotta dig my good camera out of the closet and start practicing again...all your pics are making me super envious and inspired


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

crysania said:


> Half my friends voted for Walk Like an Egyptian (because we're old).


lol that's the first thing that popped into my head when I looked at the picture..
Yeah, I'm old. lol


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

crysania said:


> Half my friends voted for Walk Like an Egyptian (because we're old).


LOL I'm old too!


----------



## capntrips (May 2, 2017)

I am LOVING these photos! Crysania, the one you just posted made me smile. I'm also so happy that you're happy with your new camera, Lillith! 

I'm a photo-hobbyist myself though I take more photos of wildlife than dogs. Still, here's a couple I took of my late Suki. I think her sweet personality shines through.



















I used my 100mm 2.8 macro on a Canon 70D. f/ 9.0 and shutter speed 1/1250.


----------



## russhw (Feb 5, 2017)

image host


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Well done Lillith, you have more restraint then I have. I think when I got my first camera I shot a few hundred shots the first day. lol None of them were too great but it was fun.


Here was my attempt at some action shots. Worst time of the day however, I just happened to be there so I shot anyway. Harsh light doesn't make for good shots and focus but....still practice.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Inga.....love the flying ears!! well done.

crysania....what is your dog doing?? LOL!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

dogsule said:


> Inga.....love the flying ears!! well done.
> 
> crysania....what is your dog doing?? LOL!


He was leaping for his toy and twisting at the same time. And somehow it came out looking like he was doing "Walk Like an Egyptian." My dog is WEIRD.


----------



## SnoopyandtheRedBaron (Feb 16, 2017)

Dog Skin Rug


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

SnoopyandtheRedBaron said:


> Dog Skin Rug


Cooling the private regions lol Love that


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I took my camera along for another walk the other day. It was more difficult because it was cloudy, then suddenly sunny, then cloudy again, and I was practicing using complete manual and had to frequently change settings to get a good exposure. Some of them turned out a little under exposed and dark, but I practiced fixing them in Lightroom. Ugh, there is just so much to learn with Photoshop and Lightroom! I even tried my hand at removing a leash from a picture, which mostly succeeded, and then I tried to remove a piece of furniture from the water but I failed utterly. It never did look right, so now it is "Artistic Trash".

Ralphie wanting to eat geese. This one isn't quite as sharp as I would like it. Not sure if my focus is off or if I was moving or what.










This is one I removed a leash from. He is decided whether he should chase geese or come get a treat.










This was my artistic trash one. It was rather under exposed, but I think I kind of fixed it in Lightroom.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lillith said:


> I took my camera along for another walk the other day. It was more difficult because it was cloudy, then suddenly sunny, then cloudy again, and I was practicing using complete manual and had to frequently change settings to get a good exposure. Some of them turned out a little under exposed and dark, but I practiced fixing them in Lightroom. Ugh, there is just so much to learn with Photoshop and Lightroom! I even tried my hand at removing a leash from a picture, which mostly succeeded, and then I tried to remove a piece of furniture from the water but I failed utterly. It never did look right, so now it is "Artistic Trash".
> 
> Ralphie wanting to eat geese. This one isn't quite as sharp as I would like it. Not sure if my focus is off or if I was moving or what.
> 
> ...


Looking good Lillith Best way to get better is to get out and do it so you are well on your way. Love water shots. Well done.


----------



## Mutts (Apr 14, 2011)

Long weekend = trip to my parents' house, which means no leash needed anywhere! Made for a very happy puppy, and some funny pictures.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I've decided it's finally time to buy a digital SLR! Yay! I haven't had one since I got rid of my old 35mm SLR about 7-8 years ago. I'm so overdue! Lol! I'm leaning toward the Nikon D3400 for a few reasons:
1. capable of shooting 5fps
2. good battery life (compared to the Canon T6i)
3. seems to be fairly lightweight

I have heard a few cons though - that it can have trouble focusing because the auto-focus points are too small and that there are issues sharing pictures to your phone, etc. Does anyone have any experience with this?

I'm open to other suggestions as well, but this would be the minimum camera I would go for in terms of quality/features. I could possibly go up, but it would depend on how much more expensive it is.

The image quality, fps, and battery life are key features for me personally.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

A friend suggested looking at Nikon D7200 and D3300, also ... as comparisons. I don't know about them personally.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> A friend suggested looking at Nikon D7200 and D3300, also ... as comparisons. I don't know about them personally.


 Thanks! The D3300 is a model lower than the D3400. I just looked into the D7200 and it sounds awesome! But it's more than double the cost ($1500). I think my budget will be about $1000. It also weighs almost twice as much even though it's not that much bigger. I will ask about it when I go in to the store though, it does seem like a great camera!


----------



## Super_Nova (Dec 23, 2016)

Jen2010 said:


> I've decided it's finally time to buy a digital SLR! Yay! I haven't had one since I got rid of my old 35mm SLR about 7-8 years ago. I'm so overdue! Lol! I'm leaning toward the Nikon D3400 for a few reasons:
> 1. capable of shooting 5fps
> 2. good battery life (compared to the Canon T6i)
> 3. seems to be fairly lightweight
> ...




I have a 3400 and am happy with it. It is my first camera, ever. So there has been a lot to learn since i'm used to the simplicity of my iPhone. I have gotten some really good pictures of Nova in action( I think they are good, I'm still learning)


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Jen2010 said:


> I've decided it's finally time to buy a digital SLR! Yay! I haven't had one since I got rid of my old 35mm SLR about 7-8 years ago. I'm so overdue! Lol! I'm leaning toward the Nikon D3400 for a few reasons:
> 1. capable of shooting 5fps
> 2. good battery life (compared to the Canon T6i)
> 3. seems to be fairly lightweight
> ...


I just bought the Nikon D3400, and I absolutely love it. All my photos on here have been taken with it if you want examples!

I have not had trouble focusing with the two kit lenses I got. I purchased a bundle from Amazon. I can change focus points very fast, and it focuses fast. Of course I imagine other higher end models focus faster, but for my level of photography it works just fine. Rarely an issue.

I just got back from week long trip to Florida and took over 300 pictures, and it still has more than half of its battery life. It was only on the last day that it showed less than full battery. I took photos of my husband body boarding on one of those wave maker things, and it was just incredible.

So, in my opinion, it is most certainly a beginner DSLR. I imagine in a few years I will want to upgrade, but so far it has been an excellent camera for me, a complete beginner, to learn on.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

If you want a lighter camera, consider the Sony e-mount line. I keep hearing good things about them. They are SUPER tiny but pretty powerful cameras and while the e-mount is newer they're constantly coming out with new lenses for it and they have some pretty amazing adapters for them that allow you to pretty much use almost any lens on them. I use a Sony myself (a mount, so their other line that they inherited from Minolta) and I keep seeing amazing things out of the e-mount line in the groups I'm in.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyone else go through the photography blahs? Like you look at all your photos and think "Why did I ever think I was any good at this?" I've been going through one of those periods. But today I finally took some photos I really liked.






And Ben being a little weirdo like always.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Take a look at the mirrorless cameras! I had the Sony a6000 and great camera. Go to DPReview dotcom and on top, click "Buying Guides"


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Mutts said:


> Long weekend = trip to my parents' house, which means no leash needed anywhere! Made for a very happy puppy, and some funny pictures.
> *These are fantastic! I have had the off leash opportunity of late as well. Sadly, it was with several other dogs running wild so it was photobomb, being knocked over, camera stomped or slimed. lol*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

After thinking about it some more this weekend, I've decided to go with an intermediate DSLR instead of an entry level one. Yes, more expensive, but I'm not a beginner and I'm not convinced I'd be happy with a basic SLR. So I'm on the hunt again.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't blame you at all! I bought a basic one (Sony a230) and sold it to a friend less than a year later to buy an intermediate one (Sony a580). I've seen upgraded THAT, but that was after 4 years of heavy use and having some issues with the lens locking mechanism. I still have it as a backup.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Don't blame you at all! I bought a basic one (Sony a230) and sold it to a friend less than a year later to buy an intermediate one (Sony a580). I've seen upgraded THAT, but that was after 4 years of heavy use and having some issues with the lens locking mechanism. I still have it as a backup.


 How do you like the Sony cameras? I've never owned one, but have heard they are good quality.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Jen2010 said:


> How do you like the Sony cameras? I've never owned one, but have heard they are good quality.


I've not really tried anything else so I'm enjoying them! My biggest issue is that Sony seems to be veering away from the a-mount lenses (which I use) and moving more toward the e-mount, which are their mirrorless cameras (and that seem to produce some really good work). So I'm constantly in fear of their discontinuing the line and then I'm stuck with a lot of lenses and sometime down the line, no new bodies for them. I do love the old Minolta glass though. I've got a Minolta 135mm f/2.8 lens that I just ADORE.

So really at this point I'd say Sony e-mount cameras would be something I would consider, but not the a-mount ones even though you can get some amazing older glass for not much (e.g. Minolta's 50mm f/1.7 goes for under $100 used these days).

Sometimes I wish I'd gone standard with Canon or Nikon. But at the time I was camera shopping my biggest concern was price and size of the camera. I was so afraid a big DSLR would hurt my wrist. HAHA I ended up using a big DSLR with a lens that weighed 2.5 lbs for awhile. So much for that idea!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I've had a number of Sony cameras & love them! I'd have gotten the Sony rx10iii (bridge camera) but at $1600, too costly for me. Got the Panasonic FZ1000 for $700


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I am super shocked at how much bridge cameras cost these days. The body of my a77ii cost less than that (by like...half!). I think I spent about $300 on my Panasonic DMC-FZ18 (way back in 2008!). People just called them "super zooms" back then.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

crysania said:


> I am super shocked at how much bridge cameras cost these days. The body of my a77ii cost less than that (by like...half!). I think I spent about $300 on my Panasonic DMC-FZ18 (way back in 2008!). People just called them "super zooms" back then.


Lots are cheaper but I wanted a 1" sensor....looked at the Sony, The Panny I got and the canon 3x something or other.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> I am super shocked at how much bridge cameras cost these days. The body of my a77ii cost less than that (by like...half!). I think I spent about $300 on my Panasonic DMC-FZ18 (way back in 2008!). People just called them "super zooms" back then.


 My Canon S5IS only cost about $350 too; I bought it in 2009 I think. It died long ago.

Anyway, I think I've settled on the Canon 80D. It's a tough call between the Canon 80D and the Nikon D7200, but I really like the articulating touch screen of the Canon. I'll probably go in this weekend to make my final decision and buy one. I'm starting to feel guilty about spending that much money though.


----------



## capntrips (May 2, 2017)

I shoot on a Canon 70D and absolutely love it. The 80D is an updated version of that body, so while you can't go wrong, it is a significant difference in cost. It may be worth checking out the 70D, or even consider the 77D.

I also always like to recommend the Canon EF 50mm 1.8 lens to anyone getting a new Canon camera, since it's their most affordable prime lens with fantastic image quality. I use the 50mm 1.4 lens because I like the metal mount and sturdiness that comes with it, but I used to have a 1.8 and there's no discernible difference in the photos they output.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I LOVE having an articulating screen. I like to do things like put the camera on the ground and shoot up at dogs as they come running to me. It gives an interesting perspective. And while sometimes I'm willing to lay on the ground (lol), it's also nice to have that screen so I don't have to!


----------



## capntrips (May 2, 2017)

I've come to appreciate the articulating screen and live view! I was skeptical at first, since I was so used to the viewfinder. But once I started getting more into landscapes (and using a tripod for them) I realized how useful it was. 

Here's a couple shots of Bailey:


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Love those shots!

And yes it is SO helpful when using a tripod. I used live view almost exclusively when I took photos of kids with Santa this year. Pop it on a tripod, line it up and I was able to take photos without having to constantly bend over or hold the camera. And the articulating screen meant that I didn't have to bend over!

These are a couple shots of Ben taken with the live view and articulating screen.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I've seen this "live view" in the specs, but I'm not really sure what it is. Why would I use that rather than just the regular view screen?



> I shoot on a Canon 70D and absolutely love it. The 80D is an updated version of that body, so while you can't go wrong, it is a significant difference in cost. It may be worth checking out the 70D, or even consider the 77D.


 Hmm, I hadn't heard of the 77D; I'll have to look into it, thanks! Great pictures btw!


----------



## capntrips (May 2, 2017)

Live view just refers to that you can use the screen on the back of the camera to compose your photos, instead of the viewfinder. In the past, this feature was clunky and slow, but from the 70D and up Canon started making it a focus of their body designs. It's now almost as fast as the viewfinder and more convenient in many situations (using a tripod, shooting something very low down or high up, etc). As an example of times I have used it: I like to photograph birds, and sometimes holding my camera high up makes a difference. This means I can't use the viewfinder, but by enabling live view and moving the screen to be angled down so I can see it, I can still compose my shot. It's a nice feature. 

Ken Rockwell has reviews for pretty much every camera and lens that may help you in your decision.


----------



## capntrips (May 2, 2017)

And Crysania-- your pup looks so happy. Great shots!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Live view just refers to that you can use the screen on the back of the camera to compose your photos, instead of the viewfinder. In the past, this feature was clunky and slow, but from the 70D and up Canon started making it a focus of their body designs. It's now almost as fast as the viewfinder and more convenient in many situations (using a tripod, shooting something very low down or high up, etc). As an example of times I have used it: I like to photograph birds, and sometimes holding my camera high up makes a difference. This means I can't use the viewfinder, but by enabling live view and moving the screen to be angled down so I can see it, I can still compose my shot. It's a nice feature.


 I was under the impression the screen was always used to take pictures, it was on my old Canon (non SLR) from years ago. I haven't used a viewfinder to take a photo in years. Or is it just better than a normal screen? I'm still not sure of the difference.

I did look up the 77D, it sounds like a very good camera too, but lacks a few things that the 80D has: it's not weather sealed, and the battery only lasts 600 shots (as opposed to 960). It is considerably lighter though so that's a good selling feature. I'm really not sure what DSLRs weigh compared to 35mm ones. I know my old one was heavy and it hurt my neck after a while when carrying it around. I'll just need to test them out when I go into the store. The 77D actually costs $250 more since I can only find it with the 18-135 lens so I'm not sure it'll be an option for me anyway.


----------



## capntrips (May 2, 2017)

Jen2010 said:


> I was under the impression the screen was always used to take pictures, it was on my old Canon (non SLR) from years ago. I haven't used a viewfinder to take a photo in years. Or is it just better than a normal screen? I'm still not sure of the difference.
> 
> I did look up the 77D, it sounds like a very good camera too, but lacks a few things that the 80D has: it's not weather sealed, and the battery only lasts 600 shots (as opposed to 960). It is considerably lighter though so that's a good selling feature. I'm really not sure what DSLRs weigh compared to 35mm ones. I know my old one was heavy and it hurt my neck after a while when carrying it around. I'll just need to test them out when I go into the store. The 77D actually costs $250 more since I can only find it with the 18-135 lens so I'm not sure it'll be an option for me anyway.


Most photographers using DSLRs have traditionally used the optical view finder to take their photos as it's faster and usually shows a greater % of what the true field of view is (ie a better representative of what the final image will look like). This is changing, to an extent. I know the 70D marked a large jump in quality for live view that the 80D and likely all future Canon cameras will continue have. 

I find the 70D (and 80D) to be a nice weight-- they're not insubstantial but they're much easier to carry around than full frame cameras. I go on long hikes with mine with a 300mm lens attached to it all the time with no issue. Canon's Rebel line (and the 77D) are going to be lighter, but you're right that you don't get the weather sealing (which is important to me as well) and other features. The lens you have mounted on the camera will be another factor to consider when it comes to weight. Testing them at a camera store is exactly what I'd recommend!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> I find the 70D (and 80D) to be a nice weight-- they're not insubstantial but they're much easier to carry around than full frame cameras. I go on long hikes with mine with a 300mm lens attached to it all the time with no issue. Canon's Rebel line (and the 77D) are going to be lighter, but you're right that you don't get the weather sealing (which is important to me as well) and other features. The lens you have mounted on the camera will be another factor to consider when it comes to weight. Testing them at a camera store is exactly what I'd recommend!


 You bring up a good point - I used to have my 300mm lens on my old SLR all the time too, making it much heavier. Thanks for all the info


----------



## capntrips (May 2, 2017)

You're welcome! Good luck on your camera decision. I'm looking forward to hearing what you decide and seeing some photos.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Re: viewfinder vs. LCD. I also feel like I can hold the camera with more stability when it's closer to me. I shake a bit more when I hold it out and so it's harder for me to focus or not blur the pictures if it's not in close. I mostly use the viewfinder (which is electric on the new Sony cameras anyway) and use the LCD screen on rare occasions.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Ralphie and I did a photoshoot yesterday evening right before a big huge thunderstorm blew in. I went full manual to practice, and then figured out how to set the white balance for cloudy. It was also very windy, and sometimes it suddenly became incredibly dark. I found that I captured the best photos in this particular environment when exposure was at +2.

He was a good boy and posed for me a bit.









"I think this is my best side, shoot it!"









"Paint me like one of your French poodles!"









I'm pretty sure he was the one who broke it, but I gave him a flower to chew on.









The entire time I had ISO at about 800. One thing I get frustrated with with my particular camera, the ISO jumps up so quickly. Lowest setting is 100, then 200, 400, 800, 1600, 3200 and up. Sometimes increasing ISO blows the exposure way up. Is this the same for all cameras, or do more advanced models offer more ISO settings?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Terrific! He's ready for his movie contract! 

Yes, doubling of most camera settings is fairly common. Even when there are in-between ISO settings, the main ones are doubling. And, the 'nicer' models go up much higher in ISO numbers [for better sensitivity in the dark], less increase of graininess than the less expensive models.

(That's the general trend, but cost is not always a factor. I have a Canon SX50 bridge camera with a 50X zoom and in-between ISO setting increments. The camera is a nice point & shoot, so relatively, it's not expensive. However, graininess does increase with ISO number].


----------



## Inu (Jun 7, 2017)

So much cuteness packed in 1 thread, omg.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

hanksimon said:


> Terrific! He's ready for his movie contract!
> 
> Yes, doubling of most camera settings is fairly common. Even when there are in-between ISO settings, the main ones are doubling. And, the 'nicer' models go up much higher in ISO numbers [for better sensitivity in the dark], less increase of graininess than the less expensive models.
> 
> (That's the general trend, but cost is not always a factor. I have a Canon SX50 bridge camera with a 50X zoom and in-between ISO setting increments. The camera is a nice point & shoot, so relatively, it's not expensive. However, graininess does increase with ISO number].


Ah, ok. Well, something I will have to look for down the road when I'm ready for an upgrade.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Jen2010 said:


> I've seen this "live view" in the specs, but I'm not really sure what it is. Why would I use that rather than just the regular view screen?


About the only time I use the view screen is to avoid standing on my head to get a shot, or else need to hold it at a weird angle to get the shot I want. I come from a 35mm SLR background, though.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Ilka, from a couple of days ago. 

2017-6-9 Dogs & Yard DSC_0614 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

LeoRose said:


> About the only time I use the view screen is to avoid standing on my head to get a shot, or else need to hold it at a weird angle to get the shot I want. I come from a 35mm SLR background, though.


I come from a background of non-moving LCD screens. I really prefer a viewfinder (in fact, I prefer an optical, but all I'm left with now are electronic ones...such is life). But it's DEFINITELY helpful for getting those shots that you otherwise can't because you're not tall enough (I've used it to shoot over a fence at the zoo) or when you don't feel like crawling completely around on the ground.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Another one of my beautiful Ilka. 

2017-6-12 Ilka DSC_0645 #1 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

My camera was really struggling to focus because she was so close, so it's not as sharp as it could be, but I love it anyway. 

2017-6-15 Dogs DSC_0864 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## emmybear (Sep 7, 2015)

Help posting pics needed haha. 
I would love to post some more pictures on this thread but I've been having difficulties figuring out how. I recently switched from photobucket to Flickr because all the ads on photobucket were bothering me. 
Now I can't figure out how to post pics. I found all the different codes you can use to share but no matter which one I tried, it didn't work. :redface:

Could some one give me some help on exactly which code to use and how to use it?
**If it makes any difference, I'm generally on my tablet or phone.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Did you copy the BB code? That's what I use and it works just fine!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Go to Flickr.com. 
Select the specific photo.
On the bottom right, there is a curved arrow [for sharing, if you hover over the arrow]
You have a number of options to explore.
in the post above, crysania suggests selecting the BB code, and posting like you did with photobucket. 
You may have to tweak the inserted code, etc. to make things work the way you want.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes, you want the BBCode. Select the "Medium" size that has the longest dimension being "640" for the size, then just copy the code (it's looooong) and paste it here. 

2017-6-15 Dogs DSC_0851 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I finally had a good opportunity to try out my new camera and play with a bunch of the settings. I'm pretty happy with it so far! The pictures that didn't turn out were definitely my fault not the camera's. I'm determined not to use the auto setting so it's going to be a bit of a learning process for me. 

Mostly I played with TV mode and fast shutter speeds to freeze the motion and AV mode to blur the backgrounds. Here are some of the better ones from yesterday.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Jen2010 said:


> I finally had a good opportunity to try out my new camera and play with a bunch of the settings. I'm pretty happy with it so far! The pictures that didn't turn out were definitely my fault not the camera's. I'm determined not to use the auto setting so it's going to be a bit of a learning process for me.
> 
> Mostly I played with TV mode and fast shutter speeds to freeze the motion and AV mode to blur the backgrounds. Here are some of the better ones from yesterday.
> View attachment 237122
> ...



Jen2010 I think several of these are fantastic. Well done. It does take some getting used to but you are off to a fantastic start. I really need to get brave and take my camera to the beach again....I got sand in it last time even though I was very careful so.... I am a little paranoid now.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Inga that is GORGEOUS! Was that taken with any sort of flash or just on the camera? The lighting is perfect!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

We took the dogs on vacation a few weeks back. These are some of my favorite photos!


Mr. Benjamin swam! By accident...he fell in.



Dahlia in the rain.



My wobbly girl managed to stay on her feet on a swaying suspension bridge while my other little dog (crazy monster!) ran across. He's such a jerk!



Not my dog, but one of the other ones on vacation there. My dogs wouldn't DARE try to dock dive, the little wimps!



Also not my dog, but liked the light on this one!



Again, not my dog! Gabby in the rain.



Trying to coax Ben back in...it didn't work. For some reason he's ok if he falls in or the time someone else there lured him off the dock. But stepping off and swimming from there? No go.



Here he was swimming after this other guy lured him off the dock. My husband got in and tried but he's not a strong swimmer and so couldn't get away from holding onto the dock to lure him away. Another no go!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Great pictures Crysania! What were your camera settings for the first picture of Ben swimming?

We took the dogs on vacation a week ago too, I need to post pictures yet.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

If you click on any of the pictures the EXIF data should be there!

For that one it was f/5.6 ISO 800, and 1/800. No flash. I was using a 55-300mm lens and was at 250mm.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> If you click on any of the pictures the EXIF data should be there!
> 
> For that one it was f/5.6 ISO 800, and 1/800. No flash. I was using a 55-300mm lens and was at 250mm.


 Thanks! It's a great picture. I find my water ones tend to be quite green.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

So here are some pictures that I took a few weeks ago when we went to the lake with the dogs. Kane was actually having fun swimming! Maybe because the water was warmer than he's used to? I'm not sure, but he went in almost right away and did the most swimming in two days as he's done in his whole life! It was nice 

I'm having trouble getting their eyes completely in focus. I know if they're sitting still I can set my auto-focus to just one point and then put that point on their eyes to get them nice and sharp, but I often have my camera set to multiple points and so it will track as the dogs move (since they're almost always moving). Does anyone have any suggestions for getting their eyes to look sharper? The second last picture is a good example.













































I used a polarizing filter on some of these. Are you supposed to take the UV filter off before using a different filter? I didn't. I just added the polarizing filter on top of the UV filter, but I noticed the top two corners were a bit black on some of my shots.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Jen2010 said:


> So here are some pictures that I took a few weeks ago when we went to the lake with the dogs. Kane was actually having fun swimming! Maybe because the water was warmer than he's used to? I'm not sure, but he went in almost right away and did the most swimming in two days as he's done in his whole life! It was nice
> 
> I'm having trouble getting their eyes completely in focus. I know if they're sitting still I can set my auto-focus to just one point and then put that point on their eyes to get them nice and sharp, but I often have my camera set to multiple points and so it will track as the dogs move (since they're almost always moving). Does anyone have any suggestions for getting their eyes to look sharper? The second last picture is a good example.
> 
> ...


"Back Button" focus! https://www.colesclassroom.com/back-button-focus-explained/ 

I imagine there are a ton of tutorials on YouTube as well. I need to actually figure out how to do it, I just know that there is a way. It's good for moving targets.

I still don't know how to use the filters that came in my kit. I tried them, and the UV one made everything look purple, and the other two didn't appear to do anything.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kuma chilling out with me and enjoying the AC during our heat wave on Sunday. Love him so much, love his squishy little face, but a little sad at all the grey creeping in.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Lillith said:


> "Back Button" focus! https://www.colesclassroom.com/back-button-focus-explained/
> 
> I imagine there are a ton of tutorials on YouTube as well. I need to actually figure out how to do it, I just know that there is a way. It's good for moving targets.
> 
> I still don't know how to use the filters that came in my kit. I tried them, and the UV one made everything look purple, and the other two didn't appear to do anything.


I've been using back button focus but to be honest, I still miss focus on their faces sometimes. The reality of dogs moving is they're often unpredictable and you may think you've locked focus but in a fraction of a second they turn away from where you thought they were going. I have a lot of "almost" photos. 

Also on a related note -- does anyone feel like they get WORSE before getting better? I've been in a funk and feel like my photos are terrible and I've been there for awhile. I don't know if it's just that I never have good light for photos. My yard is either bright sun or completely shaded when the light should be nice. So there are either a ton of really horrible shadows or I'm taking the photos at higher ISO than I'd like. Sometimes I wonder if it's my camera or if it's just me and I've been getting so darned frustrated lately that I haven't taken many photos of the dogs.

This was one from the other day. The quality here is a little low due to copying it from FB. But still...it was taken at far higher ISO than I would like due to the shade.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

crysania said:


> I've been using back button focus but to be honest, I still miss focus on their faces sometimes. The reality of dogs moving is they're often unpredictable and you may think you've locked focus but in a fraction of a second they turn away from where you thought they were going. I have a lot of "almost" photos.
> 
> Also on a related note -- does anyone feel like they get WORSE before getting better? I've been in a funk and feel like my photos are terrible and I've been there for awhile. I don't know if it's just that I never have good light for photos. My yard is either bright sun or completely shaded when the light should be nice. So there are either a ton of really horrible shadows or I'm taking the photos at higher ISO than I'd like. Sometimes I wonder if it's my camera or if it's just me and I've been getting so darned frustrated lately that I haven't taken many photos of the dogs.
> 
> This was one from the other day. The quality here is a little low due to copying it from FB. But still...it was taken at far higher ISO than I would like due to the shade.


Moving targets are hard no matter what. I had a puppy play date with a person from from my obedience classes, and she is a professional photographer, and she was having trouble getting good focus on fast moving dogs with her uber cameras and gear and whatnot. You can take 100 shots and get like 3 good ones, lol.

I don't think it's necessarily that you are getting worse, its that now your mind knows what GOOD photography looks like and your eyes can pick up bad focus or bad exposure, but your skills aren't quite at THAT LEVEL yet. As a super newbie, I find that a ton. The pictures I take aren't as good as the ones I see on this thread, or on other photography sites, and I get mad and frustrated because I can't do that yet. So, your mind knows what you want but you just haven't learned how to get there yet. Sometimes your mind is a little faster than your body/skills, is all.

Like, for example, I think your photo is awesome and perfect, but you don't because you're more skilled! I was playing with my flash in shade the other day, and i found that really helped to lighten up the photo a bit, but it didn't really look like I used my flash! I am running them through post processing right now, so we'll see how they turn out!


----------



## Amatae (Jul 31, 2017)

My Charlie Pup.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Lillith said:


> Moving targets are hard no matter what. I had a puppy play date with a person from from my obedience classes, and she is a professional photographer, and she was having trouble getting good focus on fast moving dogs with her uber cameras and gear and whatnot. You can take 100 shots and get like 3 good ones, lol.
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily that you are getting worse, its that now your mind knows what GOOD photography looks like and your eyes can pick up bad focus or bad exposure, but your skills aren't quite at THAT LEVEL yet. As a super newbie, I find that a ton. The pictures I take aren't as good as the ones I see on this thread, or on other photography sites, and I get mad and frustrated because I can't do that yet. So, your mind knows what you want but you just haven't learned how to get there yet. Sometimes your mind is a little faster than your body/skills, is all.
> 
> Like, for example, I think your photo is awesome and perfect, but you don't because you're more skilled! I was playing with my flash in shade the other day, and i found that really helped to lighten up the photo a bit, but it didn't really look like I used my flash! I am running them through post processing right now, so we'll see how they turn out!


I feel like my older photos were WAY better. I think part of the issue is post processing. I realizing I know NOTHING about it. I mean, I'm learning a bit. But I've been looking at some people's before and after post processing photos and it's pretty amazing what they can do to make them look how they want. I've been dying to take SOME sort of class on post processing but nothing seems to be available.

I JUST decided to sign up for a class at Fenzi Academy for action photography of dogs. $65 for the bronze level class where I'll get all the course materials and be able to read the forums without participating. I'm hoping it may be worth it!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

crysania said:


> I feel like my older photos were WAY better. I think part of the issue is post processing. I realizing I know NOTHING about it. I mean, I'm learning a bit. But I've been looking at some people's before and after post processing photos and it's pretty amazing what they can do to make them look how they want. I've been dying to take SOME sort of class on post processing but nothing seems to be available.
> 
> I JUST decided to sign up for a class at Fenzi Academy for action photography of dogs. $65 for the bronze level class where I'll get all the course materials and be able to read the forums without participating. I'm hoping it may be worth it!


That sounds pretty cool! Also, youtube has some awesome step by step tutorials using photoshop and lightroom. There are multiple different ways to achieve a single outcome, so you can pick and choose which "teacher" you like most or which way you like to do it. I like watching Glyn Dewis the best right now. It's easy to follow along, and on his website he lets you download stock photos so that you can copy him exactly. That's how I've learned just about everything, from removing objects from a photo, to adding "creamy dreamy light" and making eyes pop and all that fun detail stuff.


----------



## FatherOfFlo (Jul 14, 2017)

Not good pictures at all but she's so cute she makes up for the bad photo quality


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

crysania said:


> I JUST decided to sign up for a class at Fenzi Academy for action photography of dogs. $65 for the bronze level class where I'll get all the course materials and be able to read the forums without participating. I'm hoping it may be worth it!


I'm thinking there is a Facebook student group you can join, as well? 

The Shoot the Dog series is on my list of classes I want to take.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> "Back Button" focus! https://www.colesclassroom.com/back-...cus-explained/


 I'm going to look this up - thanks!




> I feel like my older photos were WAY better. I think part of the issue is post processing. I realizing I know NOTHING about it. I mean, I'm learning a bit. But I've been looking at some people's before and after post processing photos and it's pretty amazing what they can do to make them look how they want.


 I agree! I think so many of the great photos you see out there are mostly created after the fact and are not from pure photography skill but from post-processing skill, which is something I've never gotten into either. It feels like cheating in a way to me. I see that as computer skill not photography skill. The most I've ever done is what's available on my smartphone (brighten/darken, pop, etc.). So it is a bit depressing to me too to see all these great pictures that I can never seem to get. Technology ;-)

I also feel like some of my older stuff was better, but I think the reason for that is I only go back and look at the good ones and have deleted all the bad ones or just don't look at those. Like with film, I only kept the good ones and put those in a photo album so my albums are all filled with good photos.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Jen2010 said:


> I'm going to look this up - thanks!
> 
> 
> I agree! I think so many of the great photos you see out there are mostly created after the fact and are not from pure photography skill but from post-processing skill, which is something I've never gotten into either. It feels like cheating in a way to me. I see that as computer skill not photography skill. The most I've ever done is what's available on my smartphone (brighten/darken, pop, etc.). So it is a bit depressing to me too to see all these great pictures that I can never seem to get. Technology ;-)
> ...


Yeah, it is kind of cheating, but it's YOU who has given the computer program all that data to work with. You can't replicate good focus or good composition in a computer program. Really, you're just accentuating the photograph, or cutting out the pieces that don't matter, or fixing little mistakes that happen because we're human in an otherwise awesome photo!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I agree! I think so many of the great photos you see out there are mostly created after the fact and are not from pure photography skill but from post-processing skill, which is something I've never gotten into either. It feels like cheating in a way to me. I see that as computer skill not photography skill. The most I've ever done is what's available on my smartphone (brighten/darken, pop, etc.). So it is a bit depressing to me too to see all these great pictures that I can never seem to get. Technology ;-)


Post processing is no different than the work they do in the photo lab to turn traditional film into photos. Post processing cannot turn a bad photo into a good one, but it can enhance a really great photo. It's not cheating in the least, all photos whether film or digital need some level of post processing.


----------



## BusterPup (Jul 25, 2017)

These are my two babies snoozing on. The couch


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Lillith said:


> That sounds pretty cool! Also, youtube has some awesome step by step tutorials using photoshop and lightroom. There are multiple different ways to achieve a single outcome, so you can pick and choose which "teacher" you like most or which way you like to do it. I like watching Glyn Dewis the best right now. It's easy to follow along, and on his website he lets you download stock photos so that you can copy him exactly. That's how I've learned just about everything, from removing objects from a photo, to adding "creamy dreamy light" and making eyes pop and all that fun detail stuff.


Thanks! I'll definitely check that out. I noticed that at Fenzi this same person offers an "adjust the dog" class at some point that deals with Lightroom/Photoshop and that may be on the table in the future. 

The class I'm taking taught me one good thing already. I have a tendency to try to keep ISO down to reduce noise but in low light situations I always end up under exposing the photos and have to raise the light in post processing, which tends to bring out all that awful grain. Like this one (photo not taken by me as it's my dog and I was running him, but I chose the settings before handing the camera off to someone).



It was shot at ISO3200 and was SO MUCH darker than this photo looks. I had to raise the light quite a bit and it's really horribly grainy.


So last night I played with higher ISOs and over exposing them a bit. She pointed out that lowering the light will actually DECREASE the graininess. And it seems to work pretty well. These were shot at ISO 16,000.






And this was pushing the camera as far as it could go. ISO 25,600.




None of them look nearly as grainy as the first photo!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Jen2010 said:


> I'm going to look this up - thanks!
> 
> 
> I agree! I think so many of the great photos you see out there are mostly created after the fact and are not from pure photography skill but from post-processing skill, which is something I've never gotten into either. It feels like cheating in a way to me. I see that as computer skill not photography skill. The most I've ever done is what's available on my smartphone (brighten/darken, pop, etc.). So it is a bit depressing to me too to see all these great pictures that I can never seem to get. Technology ;-)
> ...



Good point about perspective. All the bad photos are left behind and all I have are the ones I really like left. It's a little like thinking so much music nowadays sucks and it used to be so much better, but that's because we've pared away the crappy stuff and kept the really good stuff!

I don't agree though that post-processing is cheating necessarily. It's enhancing the photo to make it the best you can, IMO. I'm not talking about the crazy photoshopping some people do. But bringing out shadows or highlights and bringing out those things you want to? I don't think post processing can make a bad photo look good. It can't fix focus or composition (well, it can fix the latter if you can crop it a bit in some cases). But it can bring out that WOW factor. Like I like this one that shows the original photo as shot (which is kind of dull) and the subsequent edits. All of that data is there in the RAW file. You just have to bring it out.




Here's a slightly less dramatic version. Just subtle touches that bring out her face. That's really MORE of what I'm after.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Has anyone ever entered a photo contest? I just saw this website https://www.viewbug.com/photo-contests for amateur photographers where you can win some prizes! The have categories you can enter in, such as "Animals in Water" or "A Lonely Tree" that get you out and about taking pictures! I kind of want to try my hand at one just to see. I know I probably would't win, but it would be fun!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> I don't agree though that post-processing is cheating necessarily. It's enhancing the photo to make it the best you can, IMO. I'm not talking about the crazy photoshopping some people do. But bringing out shadows or highlights and bringing out those things you want to? I don't think post processing can make a bad photo look good. It can't fix focus or composition (well, it can fix the latter if you can crop it a bit in some cases). But it can bring out that WOW factor.


 Yeah I guess I'm more referring to the extreme changes people make like removing people or object they don't want, combining several photos to make one, etc. I do agree with enhancing what you already have.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> "Back Button" focus! https://www.colesclassroom.com/back-...cus-explained/
> 
> I imagine there are a ton of tutorials on YouTube as well. I need to actually figure out how to do it, I just know that there is a way. It's good for moving targets.


 Wow, I had no idea this was even possible! I'm definitely going to try it. Thank you!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Lillith said:


> Has anyone ever entered a photo contest? I just saw this website https://www.viewbug.com/photo-contests for amateur photographers where you can win some prizes! The have categories you can enter in, such as "Animals in Water" or "A Lonely Tree" that get you out and about taking pictures! I kind of want to try my hand at one just to see. I know I probably would't win, but it would be fun!


Read the rules very, VERY carefully before you do. I'm sad to say that most of these contests, especially the ones geared towards amateurs, are nothing more than a rights grab. They require that you sign all rights to your photo over to them in order to enter, which means that they can use your photo however they wish, and make money off of it, while you get a modest prize IF you win, and lose all rights to your photo forever.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Read the rules very, VERY carefully before you do. I'm sad to say that most of these contests, especially the ones geared towards amateurs, are nothing more than a rights grab. They require that you sign all rights to your photo over to them in order to enter, which means that they can use your photo however they wish, and make money off of it, while you get a modest prize IF you win, and lose all rights to your photo forever.


Well poo! I hope that isn't the case! I would do it more because I like the challenge, but I guess you can find that on any photography forum.

Edit: I read the terms and this particular website says that you will retain all rights to your work (Section 5, User Submissions), and they will only use it to promote the contests. They won't compensate you for it, but you will get credit!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Lillith said:


> Well poo! I hope that isn't the case! I would do it more because I like the challenge, but I guess you can find that on any photography forum.


I couldn't even find the rules listed on that link you shared, only a statement that you agreed to them by entering, which seems very shady to me. Sadly, the vast majority of photo contests are run this way these days. Companies use them to get stock photos for free, instead of paying photographers what they're worth. If your photo is good enough to win a contest, it's good enough to sell yourself and make your own money on. And yes, photography forums are great places to challenge yourself and get terrific feed back on your photography.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I couldn't even find the rules listed on that link you shared, only a statement that you agreed to them by entering, which seems very shady to me. Sadly, the vast majority of photo contests are run this way these days. Companies use them to get stock photos for free, instead of paying photographers what they're worth. If your photo is good enough to win a contest, it's good enough to sell yourself and make your own money on. And yes, photography forums are great places to challenge yourself and get terrific feed back on your photography.


https://www.viewbug.com/terms

There they are. Section 5, User Submissions.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Lillith said:


> https://www.viewbug.com/terms
> 
> There they are. Section 5, User Submissions.


Ah, thanks. And yep, blatant rights grab. They get to use your photo to make money indefinitely, and they don't owe you a dime.



> By submitting your work here, you grant ViewBug, Contest Sponsors and Partners the right to display and/or to provide exposure to your photograph and/or other works anywhere including, without limitation, when your photographs or other works are selected as winners of any contest, (i) to be displayed on Viewbug’s Website, (ii) to be displayed and used in connection with marketing, promotion and/or advertising of Viewbug on Viewbug’s Website, any other website, in social media and/or in any other form of media including publications, periodicals, communications, still images, video and/or television. All used photographs and images are credited to whomever the photographer is as represented by User. Any use of the images will be solely used in the context of promoting the contests’ submissions, the Viewbug Website, and Users in Viewbug’s sole discretion with no additional compensation owed to User, photographer and/or any other person or entity.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Ah, thanks. And yep, blatant rights grab. They get to use your photo to make money indefinitely, and they don't owe you a dime.


Ah, I see! And that, folks who have been reading, is how someone would have been duped!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This one was taken at ISO 400, 29mm, f/6.3, 1/400 shutter speed. The sky was completely blown out, so I had to go in and fix it myself, and it wasn't easy! The fence was the same color as the sky in some places, so it made it super difficult to select the correct places to put the blue color back!










ISO 400, 18mm, f/6.3, 1/400 ss. He was getting tired of taking pictures.










Sky was blown out here, too, but I didn't have as much to fix. ISO 400, 48mm, f/6.3, 1/320ss. I like how it turned out even though you can tell the sky isn't natural. Still working on those finer details!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> I still don't know how to use the filters that came in my kit. I tried them, and the UV one made everything look purple, and the other two didn't appear to do anything.


 The UV one shouldn't change the colour at all, you shouldn't really even notice it's there. I have a polarizing filter that's supposed to help with glare and reflections, which is why I use it at the lake. Honestly though, I really didn't notice much difference. I also have an ND8 filter, which I don't know how to use. Apparently it's supposed to make movements more blurred (like waterfalls, etc.), but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Jen2010 said:


> The UV one shouldn't change the colour at all, you shouldn't really even notice it's there. I have a polarizing filter that's supposed to help with glare and reflections, which is why I use it at the lake. Honestly though, I really didn't notice much difference. I also have an ND8 filter, which I don't know how to use. Apparently it's supposed to make movements more blurred (like waterfalls, etc.), but I haven't tried it yet.


Yeah, I just don't get it, lol. Granted, my filters came in a kit so they may not be that great of quality, but I don't see enough of a difference to make them worth it...


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Amateur opinion: 
With a polarizing filter on sky, water, and some reflective surfaces, try rotating the filter to reduce glare and reflections ... If you already knew that ... nevermind ;-)

With an ND8 filter, you change the amount of light coming into the camera without affecting other components, colors, etc. So, it's like changing the aperture ... for free. This allows you to modify the shutter speed [and the aperture ... and ISO if needed] to get those nice smooth [blurred] waterfall effects without sacrificing other parameters .... Don't ask me how to make it happen. Not sure if that makes anything clearer ;-)


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Jen2010 said:


> Wow, I had no idea this was even possible! I'm definitely going to try it. Thank you!


I will say that I've tried back button focus and I'm not that much of a fan of it. I've very recently switched back. One thing to note is that you need to release the back button just a hair before you press the shutter or the camera may continue to hunt for that focus and switch in that last half a second.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

The only real photography contest I entered was a local one for employees of one of the places I work. It was called "On Your Own Time" and it was basically a showcase of artworks that people did outside of what they do at the university. Anyone could submit up to 3 works and they were all displayed in the gallery at the university. They had judges come and they picked out 5 to be in the official showing at the museum. One of mine was chosen and it was REALLY exciting. I didn't get any money or anything for it, but getting one of my photos hung in the Everson Museum? THAT was pretty cool.

This was the photo that won, btw. I called it "What the dog sees."


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I got an opportunity to use my ND8 filter this past weekend and it's pretty cool! The picture quality could be better, but I was shooting without a tripod.

Here's before the filter:








With the filter:








And now some fun canine shots:




















I wish I had noticed the log behind Kane in the second picture :doh:


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Filters are one thing I never seem to think to play around with! I love the look with the ND filter on the water!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Jen2010 said:


> Yeah I guess I'm more referring to the extreme changes people make like removing people or object they don't want, combining several photos to make one, etc. I do agree with enhancing what you already have.


But that isn't cheating either. Photography is an art form, like any other. Would you say that a painter who only paints the elements of a picture he/she likes or who takes elements from multiple sources and combines them into one painting is cheating? Photography is no less an art form, and photographers should not be limited to only portraying what is right in front of them without being accused of cheating.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyone ever take a photography class? I'm currently taking one through the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy and learning a lot and having a ton of fun with it! Right now I'm just working on FOCUS, trying to keep the focus on the dog's eyes/face and not worrying as much about composition until that becomes even more natural. I usually worry about composition, etc. and then look to see if I lucked out and got the dog's eyes in focus. This was a photo I got last night that I was super happy with.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

crysania said:


> Anyone ever take a photography class? I'm currently taking one through the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy and learning a lot and having a ton of fun with it! Right now I'm just working on FOCUS, trying to keep the focus on the dog's eyes/face and not worrying as much about composition until that becomes even more natural. I usually worry about composition, etc. and then look to see if I lucked out and got the dog's eyes in focus. This was a photo I got last night that I was super happy with.


Very nice!!! Compositionally, I'd just crop a bit off either side to bring the focus solidly on the dog, and it will be perfect! Right now my eye wants to wander off the dog to the negative space to either side.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh yeah...compositionally it's not a perfect photo at all. I was just focusing on the one thing! But if I ever decide to print it or anything I'll crop in from the sides a bit.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

crysania said:


> Oh yeah...compositionally it's not a perfect photo at all. I was just focusing on the one thing! But if I ever decide to print it or anything I'll crop in from the sides a bit.


Yeah, but it's only a minor crop away from being perfect.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Here's a few photos I took of Ralphie as he was observing the neighborhood happenings from the deck.

This one he kind of looks like he's giving me the side eye. His muzzle is out of focus, but I guess the thing I intended to be in focus is....I applied a bit of a matte finish to the photo with photoshop and enhanced his eye.










I also applied a bit of matte finish to this one, and warmed it using a solid fill with a luminosity mask to make the light look a bit more golden. I was going for "watching the world as the sun sets" type of thing. I miss this whole face, unfortunately, but I'm just going to call that "artistic effect" because it shows he isn't entirely focused on me, but is moving on to the next thing in life, lol!










I've been having a lot of fun lately trying to new things with photoshop. Frustrating sometimes when I can't get what I want, or the picture I took won't allow me to do what I want, but there is so much left to learn!


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

With the light in the background on the windows it makes him look like he has a halo !!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

More Ralphie photos! I tried my hand at a few action shots, which was pretty difficult because not only did I have to direct my dog over agility equipment, I had to get the darn things in focus. I probably took 50+ shots and these four were the only ones that turned out decent. I used my 70-300mm lens for these because it seems to catch better action shots than my kit 50mm, and i had a little more distance to work with.

This one is out of focus, for the most part. I think it was more on his chest than his face, but I still liked it. I tried to give it an "edgy" look.










This is him popping out of the tunnel. There was one before it that actually gets the tunnel in it, but it was terribly out of focus.










Probably the best photo I had of him leaping over a jump. I was lucky to get this one!










And then the aftermath. Tired and happy. Warmed up this one a bit, and added a graduated filter to make it look like the sunlight is really shining on his back.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Every once in a rare while I get something I really love.




























And given my camera's attempts at dying, I'm pretty pleased when it happens.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

CptJack said:


> Every once in a rare while I get something I really love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't get enough of that face, lol.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Lillith said:


> I can't get enough of that face, lol.


He's a MUPPET.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Sydneyrocky said:


> With the light in the background on the windows it makes him look like he has a halo !!



I know, it did turn out kinda cool with that reflection!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't want to read back 19 pages; those with DSLR's, what do you have and do you like it?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> I don't want to read back 19 pages; those with DSLR's, what do you have and do you like it?


Truthfully? No. My next camera will be point and shoot. 

The DSLR is nice, in its way, but given the amount of money I spent on it, the speed of advancing technology in cameras (and even camera phones) and the WEIGHT and difficulty of changing lenses and what I use my cameras for most - which involves a lot of variable distance and action - I will be going for a good point and shoot with a high shutter speed, good zoom, and fairly decent resolution. 

I really do, I guess, LIKE the DSLR, but I'd like it more if I was doing real photography instead of just really wanting to photograph my dogs doing stuff and therefore lugging the thing around half the world.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

InkedMarie said:


> I don't want to read back 19 pages; those with DSLR's, what do you have and do you like it?


I have the Nikon D3400. I like it, it takes great pictures. It really depends on what you want to do. If you just want to take pictures of your dogs and don't plan on taking it out very often, I would just go with a good point and shoot. But if you plan on taking lots of pictures with great quality in all sorts of different environments, I would go with a DSLR. You can do almost anything with a couple of good lenses, which shouldn't be too heavy.

If I were to go back and do it again, I think I would have gone with a more mid-range camera instead of the Nikon D3400, which is an entry-level DSLR, because I feel like I'm already reaching the point where I want to do more but my camera is limiting me.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Lillith said:


> I have the Nikon D3400. I like it, it takes great pictures. It really depends on what you want to do. If you just want to take pictures of your dogs and don't plan on taking it out very often, I would just go with a good point and shoot. But if you plan on taking lots of pictures with great quality in all sorts of different environments, I would go with a DSLR. You can do almost anything with a couple of good lenses, which shouldn't be too heavy.
> 
> If I were to go back and do it again, I think I would have gone with a more mid-range camera instead of the Nikon D3400, which is an entry-level DSLR, because I feel like I'm already reaching the point where I want to do more but my camera is limiting me.


That's actually the camera I have. 

It's fine, in a sense, but honestly? For me in hiking rougher terrain, being on water, going to agility trials? Not really practical. The weight is annoying, the lenses get beat up, and the lenses cost more than the camera. Also after about 3 years of dragged around the motor's dying :/ I mean not terrible for a 500.00 investment but it's certainly not appreciated the life it leads. 

I've played iwth my FIL's HUGE lens kit? And it's great for really neat stuff. 

But the better the lens, the more money you've spent, and the more weight you're carrying around. 

I mean if you want super great shots for printing or you REALLY want to go into photography as a full time hobby wherein there are outings for taking pictures, I recommend it. I also recommend going whole hog rather than 'entry level'. 

But if you want to take some good shots to share, at this point a mid-range or upper end point and shoot will get you what you can get with one or two lenses and an entry level body.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

CptJack said:


> That's actually the camera I have.
> 
> It's fine, in a sense, but honestly? For me in hiking rougher terrain, being on water, going to agility trials? Not really practical. The weight is annoying, the lenses get beat up, and the lenses cost more than the camera. Also after about 3 years of dragged around the motor's dying :/ I mean not terrible for a 500.00 investment but it's certainly not appreciated the life it leads.
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree. Also, the mid-range DSLRs are more equipped to handle that heavy use and being dragged and bumped around, and I think some of them have weather proofing. Better in low light and indoors (trials and stuff, which I have to crank the ISO and get kind of grainy pictures). More expensive lenses can also handle a bit of abuse. I mean, a point and shoot probably won't take abuse much better, but at least its not quite as expensive.

And yeah, if you really want to get into it, skip the entry level and just go mid-range, even higher end/professional if you have the money. A DSLR will almost always outdo a point and shoot, and you have more control of the camera's setting, which result in a better photo, but with photo editing software and tech these days you can get great images with a point and shoot. It just depends on how serious you want to get with it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Capt Jack: I understand that. I had a few bridge cameras then got a mirrorless. I hated changing lenses & I found the body almost too small. I have a Panasonic fZ1000, bridge camera and Panasonic LX7, a compact camera.

I've been toying with the idea of another ILC but not mirrorless. 

After I posted today, I got an email from KEH. It had a sale on film camera & accessories. My first camera was a Canon EOS 750. Interesting camera, I dont think it had a manual setting, just auto and a couple others. So, I get the email and think, no way they have this camera. They do! $17! I got that plus a 28-80mm lens, with a 15% discount and shipping for $68! I know I have to buy film & pay for developing but it's making me smile just thinking about it.


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks for camera thoughts, I'm thinking about it, love to get good pictures, currently don't have anything that does that.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm jumping in. Hi! I have a Nikon D7500. I have never taken a single photography class or lesson and know very little about photography, but sometimes I get lucky with stunning pictures. One of my favorite things to do is to update the intake photos for dogs in shelters and rescues. Currently I volunteer with Chihuahua & Small Dog Rescue. Here are some from my recent batch of updated pics, which I'm pretty happy with considering most dogs were from a hoarder house and have only been in the rescue a month, and this was their first event. Extra stressed.

Casey, he's 14 years old









Blondie (we didn't have a good spot to have dogs off leash, and with these guys not ever being on leash in their lives we did a "safety loop" slip lead with the leash handle along with the clip on the collar in case any spooked and tried to slip their collars- which two did).









Selena









From a few months ago, he looks so gangster/prison photo but I like it.










Denali the other day, I sometimes crop portrait


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

These are great, I love the gangster photo too. Denali is beautiful, you even got the matching back lines be the eyes.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> I don't want to read back 19 pages; those with DSLR's, what do you have and do you like it?


I'm one of the "odd men out" when it comes to cameras. I shoot with a Sony. Right now I have a Sony a77ii (have shot with a Sony a230 an then Sony a580 before upgrading to this camera). I love the camera but at the same time regret getting into Sony cameras. Mostly because they seem to almost be phasing out their A mount line in favor of the smaller, more compact E mount line. But that being said I'm happy with the quality of the photos. It has a decent frames per second (8fps in regular mode, but there's a special 12fps that I don't really use much because I lose manual control over the camera) and handles noise pretty well. It's Sony's top of the line crop sensor A mount camera so I can't complain in that regard. I can't afford a full frame (a99ii) camera so this is just what I have to deal with.

And yes, they're heavier. I don't mind the weight. In fact, I really PREFER a camera with some heft to it. I'm terrible at using those little point and shoots without a viewfinder. They're too light and don't fit into my hands nicely. The camera gets REALLY heavy when I add my 70-200mm f/2.8 lens (which weighs about 2.5 pounds) but I can deal with it. I'm taking a photography class right now and learning even more about how to take action photos of dogs. Here are a few taken with this camera (and the Sony 55-300mm lens, which is a lighter, cheaper lens than the 70-200).


----------



## jodysh (Aug 30, 2017)

So many great photos. I'll have to add some of mine


----------



## jodysh (Aug 30, 2017)

Here is one of my 2 boys. Gambit (the lab) and Malcolm fresh from the spa.


----------



## jodysh (Aug 30, 2017)

A few more - the first 2 are taken with my Canon Rebel. The rest were taken with my iphone. The 4th one of Gambit in a tie I used Hipstamatic Sergio lens and Maximus LXIX film


----------



## jodysh (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh I use my iPhone and sometimes use the Hipstamatic app for different lens and filter effects and I have apps for adobe mix and adobe fix. I also use a canon rebel.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I think I mentioned before I was talking a photography course (through the Fenzi Academy -- cannot recommend their photography classes enough! I will be taking more!). I kind of skipped over all the more basic ones and took the most advanced one in motion (totally going back to do some of the others as there's still more to learn there!). One thing I learned was some better techniques for agility photography, which is a huge interest of mine. Pre-focusing and using single shot AF instead of just using continuous AF and hoping to catch the dog properly, ESPECIALLY when it comes to tunnels. And a crazy hack using microadjusting the focus to pull it closer to me (and therefore out of the tunnel!). I got a chance to practice at the place I take classes last weekend and I am SUPER happy with the results. A few examples.







This was my favorite photo from the day.




This dog's ears may be the best thing ever.



I get to practice at an actual trial this weekend and I'm super excited to keep working on this!


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

They look great. I posted my first try at action the other day under photos, I have tons to learn, just got a new camera that had the ability to do it, I'm finding things too practice on!!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

crysania said:


> I think I mentioned before I was talking a photography course (through the Fenzi Academy -- cannot recommend their photography classes enough! I will be taking more!). I kind of skipped over all the more basic ones and took the most advanced one in motion (totally going back to do some of the others as there's still more to learn there!). One thing I learned was some better techniques for agility photography, which is a huge interest of mine. Pre-focusing and using single shot AF instead of just using continuous AF and hoping to catch the dog properly, ESPECIALLY when it comes to tunnels. And a crazy hack using microadjusting the focus to pull it closer to me (and therefore out of the tunnel!). I got a chance to practice at the place I take classes last weekend and I am SUPER happy with the results. A few examples.
> 
> I get to practice at an actual trial this weekend and I'm super excited to keep working on this!


Those look awesome! What kind of lens are you using? Is this an outdoor or an indoor trial, those photos look so bright!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

They're taken at an indoor facility (not a trial this time, but class). It's not very well lit despite how the photos look! 

The lens is a Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 and they look bright because I was shooting at ISO 4000.

Edited to add: The trial this weekend I'm going to is also indoors, so we'll see how well lit that is!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Sydneyrocky said:


> They look great. I posted my first try at action the other day under photos, I have tons to learn, just got a new camera that had the ability to do it, I'm finding things too practice on!!


I am slowly learning! I've had DSLRs since 2011 and been taking photos at our agility place since about 2012. I had been stuck for a LONG time in how I did it and basically using the "spray and pray" method hoping to get something on focus. The class I took helped SO much with figuring out why they weren't coming out as good and giving me new techniques to try. This past weekend was the first time I got to really try out her techniques and I was SO happy with how they turned out.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

They look very crisp, though! At ISO 4000 with mine it might be a bit grainy...or a lot grainy, lol.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Lillith said:


> They look very crisp, though! At ISO 4000 with mine it might be a bit grainy...or a lot grainy, lol.


You would be surprised! What kind of camera do you have again? 

One thing I discovered in this class is that you will see LESS grain if you shoot higher ISO and either properly expose or over-expose just slightly than if you shoot lower and then raise the exposure in post-processing. 

Though I will add that it looks TERRIBLY grainy fully blown up. But it looks far better than my older photos shot at LOWER ISOs, like this one:



That was shot at ISO 2500 (photo not taken by me, but it was my camera and my setting choices) and then post-processed to bring the exposure up. Also clearly Ben is way too fast for 1/800 shutter speed.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

crysania said:


> You would be surprised! What kind of camera do you have again?
> 
> One thing I discovered in this class is that you will see LESS grain if you shoot higher ISO and either properly expose or over-expose just slightly than if you shoot lower and then raise the exposure in post-processing.
> 
> ...


I have a Nikon D3400, so I don't expect excellent shots in low-light situations to begin with, lol, and my kit lens only goes down to f/3.8 for my 18-55mm lens, I believe, and f/4.8 for my 70-300mm lens. I typically crank the aperture as wide as it goes, reduce the shutter speed as much as I can for the situation, and then adjust ISO until I can get it 2+. I've found through trial and error that increasing exposure in post processing increases grain, too! But, I don't know, I feel like anything over ISO 2600 is starting to look not great with mine.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

If you're pixel peeping don't! Mine blown up look TERRIBLE. lol but I'm happy enough with them at a smaller size! I wouldn't want to print poster size or anything. lol 

But lenses that give you a wider aperture definitely help. I couldn't take photos there with my 55-300mm lens as the aperture is way too small for the complete lack of light. I did shoot this one at f/3.5 but could have moved it down easily (and sometimes wish I had!). 

My go to is usually start with f/2.8 if I'm indoors (if you're shooting indoor portraits you can get a 50mm f/1.8 lens usually for not too much!), then set a shutter speed I can live with (for agility it's usually 1/1000 to 1/1600) and adjust the ISO from there. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. This one is really pretty horrible. The dog is out of focus anyway because she had gone past the plane of focus so it's a poor shot all around. But the light was so bad I was at ISO 12,800. I was definitely not happy with it!


----------



## russhw (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought I'd revive this thread! I got to go out with my new(ish) lens (70-200mm f/2.8) and take photos of my friends dog (and my dogs). And I got to practice some agility photography.










And a few of my guy! She was nice enough to run him over a couple jumps for me!







And just one pretty portrait of my best girl, who no longer does agility.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Very nice! That last one of your boy is so neat, he's looking right at the camera!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

crysania, those are great shots!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Lillith said:


> Very nice! That last one of your boy is so neat, he's looking right at the camera!


Thank you both of you!

And isn't he just ridiculous? I have no idea why he turned to look at me, the silly boy! But I'm glad he did.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Great shots!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> Great shots!


Thank you!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Puppies from my work. I take end of month photos each month, like school pictures. Overcast, very cold day.




























He borked then had to get closer.


----------



## huskylove1995 (Oct 19, 2017)

Huskies being playful  Duke, Sly, and Siku 























Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppycakes (May 9, 2016)

Hi, need some input about lenses. I currently only have kit lens but I’m looking to get fast, good prime. Which do you think would be most useful - 35 mm, 50 mm or higher? I usually do portraits or maybe a bit of action - not agility, but maybe some running shots. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Poppycakes said:


> Hi, need some input about lenses. I currently only have kit lens but I’m looking to get fast, good prime. Which do you think would be most useful - 35 mm, 50 mm or higher? I usually do portraits or maybe a bit of action - not agility, but maybe some running shots. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 What DSLR do you have?


----------



## Poppycakes (May 9, 2016)

InkedMarie said:


> What DSLR do you have?


I have an Olympus EM-10 mkII micro 4/3, so really am looking at 25mm, 17mm or 45mm primes (I just doubled it)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

I recently purchased a used DSLR, just a Canon T5i cause that is what I could afford. It came with the kit lenses 18-55 and 55-250. Tell me what lens is best for action shots of the dogs running at me. I can't spend a fortune but would like something better than what I have. Some shots with the new camera.

IMG_2779a by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_0919ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_2430a8c by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_2292ac by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

In all honesty, dogs running TOWARD you are one of the hardest things to photograph. They don't move at an even rate and the camera can't always predict when they're going to be in focus. It's often a crap shoot, even with the best of lenses. Your best bet is to try a somewhat smaller aperture (aka a higher number aperture). That will put more of the dog in focus. And then shoot off bursts.

But that being said, one of the best lenses I have for action is the 70-200mm f/2.8. I have a Tamron version (they make them with various mounts so you can get one for Canon, Nikon, Sony, etc.). I got a used copy for about $500-600, so it's not CHEAP but it's not the most expensive lens out there either. But even with that I find my camera grabs onto the dog's shoulders and his face is not in focus when running toward me.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Also those are fabulous pictures, especially the last one! Those ears are amazing!


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

crysania said:


> In all honesty, dogs running TOWARD you are one of the hardest things to photograph. They don't move at an even rate and the camera can't always predict when they're going to be in focus. It's often a crap shoot, even with the best of lenses. Your best bet is to try a somewhat smaller aperture (aka a higher number aperture). That will put more of the dog in focus. And then shoot off bursts.
> 
> But that being said, one of the best lenses I have for action is the 70-200mm f/2.8. I have a Tamron version (they make them with various mounts so you can get one for Canon, Nikon, Sony, etc.). I got a used copy for about $500-600, so it's not CHEAP but it's not the most expensive lens out there either. But even with that I find my camera grabs onto the dog's shoulders and his face is not in focus when running toward me.


Thank you. Right now I usually get their tail in focus, lol!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

dogsule said:


> Thank you. Right now I usually get their tail in focus, lol!


That frequently happens to me too! The tail or the ears if I'm lucky. But the face? Not often. I can get the face in focus with my slower girl but my younger faster dog who likes to leap as he runs? HAHA not very often.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Some winter photos!

Winter is Coming.









Watching the world go by.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Sometimes, it's best just o convert to monochrome, and go from there. 

Leo in cyanotpe. 
2017-12-25 Dogs, Mockingbird, & yard DSC_0402 cyanotype by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Leo in sepia tone.
2017-12-25 Dogs, Mockingbird, & yard DSC_0405 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Lily in black and white. 
2017-12-25 Dogs, Mockingbird, & yard DSC_0465 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

These look great, love the different aspects.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Here's some photos from Christmas! My husband got me a 35mm f/1.8 prime lens for Christmas, so I used it to shoot some great indoor shots! I'm really happy with it so far. I haven't taken it off my camera since I first put it on!

Ralphie is the wrapping paper police.









Relaxing near the fireplace.









This isn't the best photo, but I thought it was cute! He would go up to everybody so they would give him their wrapping paper and then he could shred it.


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

Great shots, love the clarity. Hmmm, now I will be thinking about another lens !!! I have lots of zooms and one for landscapes non zoom 28mm 2.8.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Sydneyrocky said:


> Great shots, love the clarity. Hmmm, now I will be thinking about another lens !!! I have lots of zooms and one for landscapes non zoom 28mm 2.8.


Thanks! It is an awesome little lens, and affordable. I think its a good upgrade from my kit lens!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh, and heres one more picture, but this one was taken with my kit lens shortly before I received my new 35mm prime. I went for a bit more "emotion" in post processing, darkening up the subject and trying to lighten the snow and background, just to see what it would get me. I thought it was pretty cool! I already shared this on Ralphie's thread, but thought I would share it here, too!










I also added the snow in using photoshop! It was not snowing at all that day! I was pretty proud of myself.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Lillith said:


> Oh, and heres one more picture, but this one was taken with my kit lens shortly before I received my new 35mm prime. I went for a bit more "emotion" in post processing, darkening up the subject and trying to lighten the snow and background, just to see what it would get me. I thought it was pretty cool! I already shared this on Ralphie's thread, but thought I would share it here, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it, great shot!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

dogsule said:


> Love it, great shot!


Thanks!

(to short)


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

Came out great, love the snow effect. We are supposed to get up to a foot Saturday!!


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Well I have been loving my camera. Haven't gotten any better lenses but have been getting out lots with it. My new little puppy (almost 9 months now) adores the snow!

IMG_7059ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_1405ac - Copy - Copy - Copy by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_0896ac - Copy by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_9468ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_6701a8c by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_6160ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_1622ac - Copy by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

They all look overjoyed to be out in the snow! That first one is pretty neat!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Great pictures, dogsrule!


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

Pictures are great, love the ears flying!!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

dogsrule, those pictures made me smile this morning.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I absolutely love how this one of Finley turned out:


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 15, 2015)

I like this thread. There are so many great contributions to be inspired by.

My wife and I took home a new puppy this past weekend, so I chased it with a camera the best I could, but puppies are such a challenge to photograph! 

I like the action in this shot, but don't really like the angle, and the mixed lighting. I'll keep trying!

IMG_1711 by Ryan Jakob, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Foster dog Little Bit got adopted yesterday! I took some pics of her before going to meet the potential adopters.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Sibe said:


> Foster dog Little Bit got adopted yesterday! I took some pics of her before going to meet the potential adopters.


Oh my, that little dog is adorable; glad she found a home. I’d have had a hard time passing her up!


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Was outside with the dogs yesterday and managed to capture this as my dog Belle barked at a FedEx truck at my neighbors...

IMG_8710ac by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

dogsule said:


> Was outside with the dogs yesterday and managed to capture this as my dog Belle barked at a FedEx truck at my neighbors...
> 
> IMG_8710ac by rzyg, on Flickr


That is the embodiment of BORK.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

We had sleet the other day. 

2018-1-17 Sleet DSC_0529 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

YUCK to the sleet but it's a lovely photo! At least all that nasty weather is good for something!

I totally forgot about this thread. This is a recent shot of my Ben and a shot I can NEVER EVER get. Ben likes to leap while he's running. And I'm always trying to get that moment. The focus is never on his face when I get the moment, always somewhere behind him -- on his shoulders or chest or tail. He just moves too fast and I can't quite figure out HOW to get it. This is the closest I think I've come, though the focus is STILL not on his eyes.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

crysania said:


> YUCK to the sleet but it's a lovely photo! At least all that nasty weather is good for something!


The plumber will be here tomorrow to fix the pipe that froze and then broke on Wednesday. :/


----------



## Mutts (Apr 14, 2011)

Took a bit of a break from photography after my favourite lens (70-200) broke  but have recently gotten back into the swing of things using my prime lens instead, which isn't the best for action shots but takes lovely portraits.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Mutts said:


> Took a bit of a break from photography after my favourite lens (70-200) broke  but have recently gotten back into the swing of things using my prime lens instead, which isn't the best for action shots but takes lovely portraits.


She's good at posing!


----------



## Mutts (Apr 14, 2011)

> She's good at posing!


Haha yes, she'll do anything for a treat!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Mutts, I love those pics!
---
Azuma in the snow today


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Lillith said:


> That is the embodiment of BORK.


What is BORK? LOL!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

dogsule said:


> What is BORK? LOL!


 "Bark", but a really big bark, often causing a "frighten" to another dog. Part of doggo culture.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Sibe said:


> "Bark", but a really big bark, often causing a "frighten" to another dog. Part of doggo culture.


Yes, that is BORK!


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Sibe said:


> "Bark", but a really big bark, often causing a "frighten" to another dog. Part of doggo culture.


Ok, got it, lol!


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

crysania said:


> YUCK to the sleet but it's a lovely photo! At least all that nasty weather is good for something!
> 
> I totally forgot about this thread. This is a recent shot of my Ben and a shot I can NEVER EVER get. Ben likes to leap while he's running. And I'm always trying to get that moment. The focus is never on his face when I get the moment, always somewhere behind him -- on his shoulders or chest or tail. He just moves too fast and I can't quite figure out HOW to get it. This is the closest I think I've come, though the focus is STILL not on his eyes.


Nice shot. I know what you mean, hard to get the focus right. I have the same problem...my Raya bounces across the snow..

IMG_0451ac by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

So for those of you that get snow, how do you pick your setting on cloudy gloomy days? If it is sunny with snow it is easy but the gloomy days are so hard. I always seem to blow the highlights and then have to work on it in my photo program, especially with my white dog. On sunny days I usually shoot 1250 f11 ISO 400, this next photo is 800 f9 ISO 400 I think. It wasn't too bad but I did work on it a little. I also can never get my white balance correct on gloomy snowy days.

IMG_0775ac by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Also wanted to share one of my favorite photos. My girls love the snow and we get out often, me shooting the whole time. This next photo was cropped a bit as I just have a 55-250 lens and they were aways away from me. Loved how it turned out though, looks like a painting!

IMG_0499ac4 by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

On overcast snowy days I'm usually around 500 iso500. I use Lightroom and bring Highlights down, Whites up, Shadows up, Blacks down. If it's actively snowing I often bump the Clarity up a smidge because it helps the snowflakes pop.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Sibe said:


> On overcast snowy days I'm usually around 500 iso500. I use Lightroom and bring Highlights down, Whites up, Shadows up, Blacks down. If it's actively snowing I often bump the Clarity up a smidge because it helps the snowflakes pop.


Yeah I do that editing too, just wish I could get better action shots on gloomy days so I try to keep the shutter speed up as much as I can. It is hard with my varying color of dogs. My blue merle pup is so dark around the eyes and the brown eye is lost in the darkness all the time. Then my lighter dog is blown out along with the snow, lol. Then there are the days when it is nice and sunny but those darn clouds come over and totally wreck your sunny settings, lol!

IMG_0056ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_0116ac by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I lose Denali entirely sometimes haha


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I like to slightly over expose on gloomy days, whether that be by raising ISO, lowering shutter speed, or increasing aperture. I usually go for +2, which makes it look bright, but not so totally blown out that it just looks bad.

If you're using photoshop, you can select just the dog and edit that without messing with the snow or landscape. I found that was easiest, and the quick selection tool makes it a breeze.

For dark dogs, I've found brightening the eyes and making them pop help define features.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Lillith said:


> I like to slightly over expose on gloomy days, whether that be by raising ISO, lowering shutter speed, or increasing aperture. I usually go for +2, which makes it look bright, but not so totally blown out that it just looks bad.
> 
> If you're using photoshop, you can select just the dog and edit that without messing with the snow or landscape. I found that was easiest, and the quick selection tool makes it a breeze.
> 
> For dark dogs, I've found brightening the eyes and making them pop help define features.


Yeah I don't have photo shop so not sure how to edit just the dog. I have an older version of Paint Shop Pro.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

dogsule said:


> Yeah I don't have photo shop so not sure how to edit just the dog. I have an older version of Paint Shop Pro.


I bet you can do it in Paint Shop Pro, too, by using the Adjustment Brush (just paint over the dog) or using the radial filter too (circle around the dog and select inverse). I think they have something like that, but I'm not certain, I only read about it when I was looking for a photo editing program for myself. I think you can get a better selection with Photoshop, and more control over exactly what happens, though.

Just FYI, if anyone else reading this thread is interested, you can get Lightroom and Photoshop by subscription. It's $10.00 a month, and you get all of the updates that would otherwise be released in the software for additional purchase, so you don't have to worry about your program missing out on neat updates or getting 'old.' You get cloud storage (20 GB, I believe). You can edit on your smartphone. You can set up Lightroom to post to social media. You also get access to some other cool features that I haven't played around with yet. It's pretty much how they've started doing it for the last couple of years, but I think Photoshop Elements is still being sold for around $70, no subscription. Not sure. I know having to pay every month might kind of suck for someone who only uses it every once in a while.

I guess I like it for the photo storage. Hard drives fill up quick with high quality photos, and between my Adobe products and my Amazon Prime account, I will probably have enough space to store all my photos for the foreseeable future. Lightroom also backs up your photos to the cloud every week or so. I know we've had issues with people losing photos from photo storage sites recently, so I thought I'd put that out there!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

dogsule said:


> Yeah I do that editing too, just wish I could get better action shots on gloomy days so I try to keep the shutter speed up as much as I can. It is hard with my varying color of dogs. My blue merle pup is so dark around the eyes and the brown eye is lost in the darkness all the time. Then my lighter dog is blown out along with the snow, lol. Then there are the days when it is nice and sunny but those darn clouds come over and totally wreck your sunny settings, lol!
> 
> IMG_0056ac by rzyg, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0116ac by rzyg, on Flickr


Dodge/burn can help fix the eye that blends in. I have two all black/mostly black dogs. Both with brown eyes surrounded by black fur. Their eyes DEFINITELY tend to blend in unless there's a lot of sunlight hitting them. So I use the dodge/burn tool to add light to the eyes. Here's an example from my own photos. This is the original photos (straight out of the camera). Look how dark his eyes are.




Dodge/burn helped fix that (along with some other adjustments!).


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Not the most spectacular photo ever but I'm super pleased that she held still long enough.


eyes


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Those eyes are great! What kind of dog is that?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She is a silken Windhound.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

We haven't had anything new on here so I thought I'd share some pictures! I've been taking a bunch of classes at the Fenzi school and just took one on Lightroom editing techniques. Which has helped SO MUCH. Here are a few of my favorites that I edited in the class. I'll include a link to my original edits pre-class after the photos!

Dahlia on a ski jump on a foggy morning, photo from 2012

(Original edit here)


Ben from this past November

(Original edit here)


Dahlia in January 2013

(Original edit here)


And this one just for fun because I love it. This was taken and edited for the class, so there's no "before."


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

crysania said:


> We haven't had anything new on here so I thought I'd share some pictures! I've been taking a bunch of classes at the Fenzi school and just took one on Lightroom editing techniques. Which has helped SO MUCH. Here are a few of my favorites that I edited in the class. I'll include a link to my original edits pre-class after the photos!
> 
> Dahlia on a ski jump on a foggy morning, photo from 2012
> 
> ...


Very pretty! Lightroom is really fun, isn't it?!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I LOVE Lightroom. I've actually had it for years (since 2012) but only knew a bit about how to use it. I did the most basic of edits. But the instructor gave us not only a lot of the functionality but a method that seems to work really well.


----------



## Dragyn (Mar 27, 2018)

I want to start off with saying THANK-YOU for blessing me with pictures of your cute and awesome doggos.

Secondly, here's my new puppy, Sugar, enjoy!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

My 6 month old Silken Windhound yelling at her brother.









And yelling at her ex-boyfriend, she's moved on to a black lab.









Azuma, Ryder, Jackson


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Great pictures Sibe!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I like how you're even catching the spit trails, lol! Truly embodies the play of dogs!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I ended up buying a used 50mm lens a while ago and finally had a chance to use it at the tulip festival last weekend!








I really love this one 



































I had my focus only on one point in the centre so Pepper's friend is not in focus.


It takes some getting used to not having the option to zoom in or out at all! I'm taking this lens only on a trip to Europe this summer so I need to get used to it


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I did Ralphie's spring "photoshoot" yesterday. He's always so pleased, lol.

Please stop.









Okay, I guess I do look quite dashing.









Time to relax some more.









All of these photos were taken with my 35mm prime lens with f/1.8.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

He's so handsome!!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks! He always seems to put on those 'stoic' faces when I bring the camera out. I can't catch him being goofy with the good camera anymore!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

We took a trip out to the farm last weekend, and of course I caught some photos of Ralphie!

Ralphie had a blast being chased by Duke, my parent's dog. Duke is not a hot weather dog, lol (it was pushing 90 degrees that day) so this did not last long. This photo was taken with my 35mm prime at f/2.5 and is out of focus. It's hard catching running dogs, and I forgot to set my focus mode correctly, but I still loved their faces so much I thought I would share.









You can watch your dog run away for 2 weeks out here. Another taken with my 35mm prime.









A wild Ruff darts through the field pursuing gophers under a purple sky.










Ralphie at sunset.









Those last images were taken as the sun was beginning to dip below the horizon with my 70-300mm zoom lens, and f/5 most of the time, I believe. I've never done that before, especially with the sunset in the background, so it was tricky trying to get the settings right to capture Ralphie in the half-dark and not blow out the sky. But I managed by under-exposing the dog and landscape a bit, then editing the landscape and dog in post-processing to see the details. (Hint: Tone Curve in Lightroom is a photo-saver!)


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Great job with the sunsets! I still struggle with that balance! Those are great!

Regarding motion, I'm actually taking a class right now for action photos of dogs! I can give you what my instructor recommends if it will help at all:

1/1600 or higher shutter speed (if the light is good, go as high as you can!)
f/5.6 or even higher for aperture (she recommends f/8 if it's bright enough) -- more depth of field means more of the dog in focus!
Set your ISO to whatever exposes the photo properly depending on the other two settings
Continuous focus (AI servo on some cameras, C on others...not sure what you have!)
Single focus point (as opposed to the ones where the camera gets to choose the focus point)
Leave some space between yourself and the dog, especially at first (which you did! -- mostly because it's easier to follow dogs further away)

And she also recommends trying to aim for the nose! The eyes are ideal but if you have more depth of field, then you'll get the eyes in focus too.

Not sure if any of that helps but that's what I've been doing and my photos are coming out better!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

crysania said:


> Great job with the sunsets! I still struggle with that balance! Those are great!
> 
> Regarding motion, I'm actually taking a class right now for action photos of dogs! I can give you what my instructor recommends if it will help at all:
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Those are great tips! Now hopefully I can remember those when I need to take action shots.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Lillith said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Those are great tips! Now hopefully I can remember those when I need to take action shots.


It's always the remembering that's hard! God knows I screw that up ALL the time! Oops I forgot I'm only at 1/250 shutter speed, there goes those photos! Oops I forgot the ISO was set at 5000 and it's a sunny day and now those are all blown out! I once spent TWO DAYS on a dog-tastic vacation taking photos and wondering why my camera didn't seem to be focusing properly, only to finally realize it was in single shot instead of continuous focus. Ruined a LOT of photos I could have gotten otherwise. And I once spent a day shooting JPG instead of RAW because I had been experimenting with that the night before I left and I NEVER shoot in JPG so just completely forgot about it. 

This is one of my favorite photos from the class that I got. No way could I have managed this a year or two ago!



(Also I really really wanted to adopt that other dog but someone got to her before me! Not that we could afford another dog but OH was she perfect and Ben adored her right away.)


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

crysania said:


> It's always the remembering that's hard! God knows I screw that up ALL the time! Oops I forgot I'm only at 1/250 shutter speed, there goes those photos! Oops I forgot the ISO was set at 5000 and it's a sunny day and now those are all blown out! I once spent TWO DAYS on a dog-tastic vacation taking photos and wondering why my camera didn't seem to be focusing properly, only to finally realize it was in single shot instead of continuous focus. Ruined a LOT of photos I could have gotten otherwise. And I once spent a day shooting JPG instead of RAW because I had been experimenting with that the night before I left and I NEVER shoot in JPG so just completely forgot about it.
> 
> This is one of my favorite photos from the class that I got. No way could I have managed this a year or two ago!
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful shot! Both dogs are pretty well in focus!

Oh and I know, so many settings to remember to change, and if they're running through splotches of shade or darker areas, you simply can't change the settings fast enough! I sometimes do auto-ISO in those situations. One less setting to worry about, and they typically come out well enough I can fix things I don't like in post-processing. On my particular camera ISO is the hardest to change quickly, too, so I sacrifice that one. But the camera chooses pretty well.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

A couple of months ago I spent the day out and about with the dogs and couldn't figure out why all of my pictures were so dark. I adjusted all the settings I could think of to make it better so they at least looked decent. Near the end of the day I realized I had my polarizing filter on! Oops! So then I took it off and forgot to change all my settings back to normal. I didn't get any good shots that day :-(


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Lillith said:


> That's a beautiful shot! Both dogs are pretty well in focus!
> 
> Oh and I know, so many settings to remember to change, and if they're running through splotches of shade or darker areas, you simply can't change the settings fast enough! I sometimes do auto-ISO in those situations. One less setting to worry about, and they typically come out well enough I can fix things I don't like in post-processing. On my particular camera ISO is the hardest to change quickly, too, so I sacrifice that one. But the camera chooses pretty well.


Thank you! Ben was the one I wanted in focus the most (he's the one facing the camera). In situations with splotches of shade or darker areas I just decide if I want photos in shade or light and only take photos in those spots. I find it's easier that way and I'm too much of a control freak to let the camera choose any of the settings. I end up with less photos in the long run but I'm less frustrated too. lol Really I just want nice overcast days!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Jen2010 said:


> A couple of months ago I spent the day out and about with the dogs and couldn't figure out why all of my pictures were so dark. I adjusted all the settings I could think of to make it better so they at least looked decent. Near the end of the day I realized I had my polarizing filter on! Oops! So then I took it off and forgot to change all my settings back to normal. I didn't get any good shots that day :-(


Oh man I feel you on that! I have made so many stupid mistakes over the years. Just the other day I was sitting outside with my dogs and had my camera with me. And my dog Ben started to roll around in the grass, something he doesn't do very often. I took a bunch of pictures. I was like "These are gonna be so cute!" Went to review them...NO CARD. My camera has no setting to stop it from pretend-taking photos when there's no card and the little "no card" thing that flashes is tiny and almost not noticeable in the viewfinder. Stupid mistakes!


----------



## +BlueMerle (Jul 23, 2018)

My best puppy pic so far. She's trying to stop the field mice from tearing up my yard...by tearing up my yard.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

+BlueMerle said:


> My best puppy pic so far. She's trying to stop the field mice from tearing up my yard...by tearing up my yard.


What a good puppy! LOL 

But OMG she is ADORABLE. I really love taking puppy photos. And they grow up so fast so the more you have the better!


----------



## +BlueMerle (Jul 23, 2018)

crysania said:


> What a good puppy! LOL
> 
> But OMG she is ADORABLE. I really love taking puppy photos. And they grow up so fast so the more you have the better!


Thanks! I know only have like one or two pics from my first dog as a kid, luckily having a cell with a (relatively) nice camera makes it so easy to take them these days.


Just a month ago










Looking for something in particular


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha! My dog Ben is always looking for something particular in his buckets of toys. Has to be JUST the right one.

I have some crappy photos of my parent's dog when she was a puppy and some even crappier ones of my childhood dog. I didn't know either of my dogs as puppies and that's my one regret with adopting adults. I bet they were cute fluffy puppies!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Oh man I feel you on that! I have made so many stupid mistakes over the years. Just the other day I was sitting outside with my dogs and had my camera with me. And my dog Ben started to roll around in the grass, something he doesn't do very often. I took a bunch of pictures. I was like "These are gonna be so cute!" Went to review them...NO CARD. My camera has no setting to stop it from pretend-taking photos when there's no card and the little "no card" thing that flashes is tiny and almost not noticeable in the viewfinder. Stupid mistakes!


 Omg so frustrating.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

H90A9999-Edit-2 by asrotties, on Flickr


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I gave,
Is that a new dog?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> I gave,
> Is that a new dog?


 Are you talking to me? If so, no, she is my friends dog. My dogs, girlfriend. ha ha Practice shoot down by the water Here are a few more. 
H90A9996-Edit-Edit by asrotties, on Flickr

H90A9995-Edit-2 by asrotties, on Flickr

H90A9983-Edit by asrotties, on Flickr

H90A9841-Edit-2-2 by asrotties, on Flickr


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Inga,
I need to proof read....your name came out “I gave” and it did the same thing in this post! Yes I was talking to you and beautiful dog!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Oh man I feel you on that! I have made so many stupid mistakes over the years. Just the other day I was sitting outside with my dogs and had my camera with me. And my dog Ben started to roll around in the grass, something he doesn't do very often. I took a bunch of pictures. I was like "These are gonna be so cute!" Went to review them...NO CARD. My camera has no setting to stop it from pretend-taking photos when there's no card and the little "no card" thing that flashes is tiny and almost not noticeable in the viewfinder. Stupid mistakes!


 So apparently the stupid mistakes are not over! On the weekend I took my camera out on the boat to get some pictures of the seals and just some of the dogs running on the beach. We didn't really see many seals that were close enough so I didn't get out my camera until near the end of the trip when we took the dogs to the beach. I get all ready to take photos and can't figure out why my camera won't come on even though it's set to "on". Stupid me left the battery at home after taking it off the charger :-(


Inga those pictures are beautiful! I love the one with the wave crashing behind the dog.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Jen2010 said:


> So apparently the stupid mistakes are not over! On the weekend I took my camera out on the boat to get some pictures of the seals and just some of the dogs running on the beach. We didn't really see many seals that were close enough so I didn't get out my camera until near the end of the trip when we took the dogs to the beach. I get all ready to take photos and can't figure out why my camera won't come on even though it's set to "on". Stupid me left the battery at home after taking it off the charger :-(
> 
> 
> Inga those pictures are beautiful! I love the one with the wave crashing behind the dog.


Oh no! this is something I haven't done yet. Though I have gone out with a battery that was down to like 2% and only gotten a handful of photos before it died. I guess there's another mistake I'm going to make in the future! LOL


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I got a chance to do a puppy photoshoot for my instructor's 10-week-old Border Collie puppy. I am really so happy with these photos. I feel like my photography has come a long way in the last year!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Adorable puppy and great pictures crysania!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Those are beautiful crysania!
If only you lived closer, I'd have you take pictures of mine.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Wet Beards said:


> Those are beautiful crysania!
> If only you lived closer, I'd have you take pictures of mine.


Thank you so much! And yeah, Alberta might be a bit too far from NY! lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Foster dog Valkyrie. She's from a hoarding case of 70 dogs. 










Fullsize image at https://i.imgur.com/Ne4aYBD.jpg


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Valkyrie is beautiful! I hope she can find her forever home andmthanksmfor fostering her!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought I'd revive this thread. Mostly because I was thinking about some of my photographs and wanted to share! The one thing I've struggled with is getting photos of dogs coming right at me. They're usually moving so fast that by the time the camera focuses on their nose, I end up with shoulders or even tails in focus. I learned some new techniques this summer in a class and I'm SUPER happy with the result!

From the "Waterbark" show at our State Fair this summer





A couple of my dog Ben!


Still mad that some noise from next door made him look to the side just as he leapt!



Anyone working on anything?


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Does a cell phone snap count? 

2018-11-24 Geocaching with Lily by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

I've mostly been shooting videos for All Dogs Parkour entries with the girls, and the few real pictures I've taken have been trains, buildings, and butterflies. Oh, and a cemetery, but I haven't gotten around to editing those yet.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

What beautiful photos!

I always have a few of Ralphie on my camera. I was going to upload some photos the other day of our fall trip to the farm but I was having trouble, got frustrated, and quit, lol.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

crysania said:


> I thought I'd revive this thread. Mostly because I was thinking about some of my photographs and wanted to share! The one thing I've struggled with is getting photos of dogs coming right at me. They're usually moving so fast that by the time the camera focuses on their nose, I end up with shoulders or even tails in focus. I learned some new techniques this summer in a class and I'm SUPER happy with the result!]


The "coming right at you" angle is so hard! Any quick tips? Could definitely use that for getting better lure coursing pics. 
My big struggle right now is white dog in the snow haha. 

Edit: CUSSING CUSS. And this is exactly why I don't come here anymore. Formatting on this site is ridiculous. I give up.









I love this pic I got of my foster dog Valkyrie the day she was adopted. 









And also she's a zombie! No color modification on this one, that one^ I warmed up a lot.


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 13, 2018)

Azul, one of our Redbone Coonhounds...


----------



## Mutts (Apr 14, 2011)

Haven't picked up a camera in over 6 months but found a steal of a deal on a 5d mkii and had to get it! The camera is beat up but works perfectly. Tried it for the first time today and I'm absolutely in love with the way it renders images.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow Mutts those are beautiful pictures! And a beautiful subject of course


----------



## kat123 (Aug 18, 2018)

Love all the pictures, I'm a hobby photographer, mostly landscapes and dogs, here's two of my favorites


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

crysania said:


> I thought I'd revive this thread. Mostly because I was thinking about some of my photographs and wanted to share! The one thing I've struggled with is getting photos of dogs coming right at me. They're usually moving so fast that by the time the camera focuses on their nose, I end up with shoulders or even tails in focus. I learned some new techniques this summer in a class and I'm SUPER happy with the result!
> 
> From the "Waterbark" show at our State Fair this summer
> 
> ...


Great results....I could use some tips. I often have dogs running at me photos and also struggle with having only the tail in focus! 

IMG_5603ac by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I got a Canon Rebel T6 for Christmas and it has been quite the learning curve to say the least lol. It's my first non-point and shoot camera. I'm nowhere near good, but seeing as I spent the first 48 hours with the camera trying to figure out why it wasn't storing/capturing pictures to finally realize I just wasn't holding the button down long enough to actually take the picture, I think I've made a lot of improvement. 

Sorry for the sideways one, can't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Bentwings (Mar 30, 2015)

You are an extremely dedicated and talented photographer. I usually just sit in the background and enjoy your pictures. I’m usually excluded from judging anything artistic as my artistic ability is next to 0. 

While playing sports and especially in auto racing, I met many photographers. All seemed to be trying to get that ultimate shot showing the atlhlete’s maximum effort in the winning moment. It was mostly a matter of luck and trying to guess the optimum place and moment to be there, camera directed exactly perfect. Many produced “good” photographs but the “excellent “ evaded most. When the highspeed electronic shutter and movie like frame options came about it became easier to select that “one special” shot out of a string. 

I’m sure you are aware of this and perhaps you are using it to get some of the really nice shots you have posted.

From a player’s view point you have that extreme drive to “play to win”. I find that admiral and wish you all the best for your efforts.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

sydneynicole said:


> I got a Canon Rebel T6 for Christmas and it has been quite the learning curve to say the least lol. It's my first non-point and shoot camera. I'm nowhere near good, but seeing as I spent the first 48 hours with the camera trying to figure out why it wasn't storing/capturing pictures to finally realize I just wasn't holding the button down long enough to actually take the picture, I think I've made a lot of improvement.
> 
> Sorry for the sideways one, can't figure out how to fix it.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the journey! I well remember my first DLSR and going "what am I doing wrong" over and over again. It took a lot of trial and error and finally some photography classes to really help me get a better control of my camera (I can't recommend the online photography classes at the Fenzi Academy enough! they're specific to dogs and animals and I have learned SO MUCH!).


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm still working on getting those shots! I'm getting them more consistently. Now I just need to try to get them of dogs other than my own!

This was about my favorite so far:



Though I love this one and all the snow! We got over a foot yesterday.






This one the local news station chose for the pic of the day!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

crysania said:


> Enjoy the journey! I well remember my first DLSR and going "what am I doing wrong" over and over again. It took a lot of trial and error and finally some photography classes to really help me get a better control of my camera (I can't recommend the online photography classes at the Fenzi Academy enough! they're specific to dogs and animals and I have learned SO MUCH!).


That's a great idea, I'll have to look into the classes there! Thanks!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Speaking of the classes -- in case anyone is interested, the Lightroom class is offered this session and it is HUGELY worth it. I took it at the Gold level last year and it really changed my whole understanding of post-processing photos. For an example.

Before the class:



After the class:



So just in case anyone is interested! https://www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/courses/9715 Bronze (which is only $65 so not terribly expensive) gives you all the info without access to the instructor (there are "lurker" Facebook groups though to ask other members of the class!).


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

We got about 6" of snow on Sunday night/Monday and it was a decent temp until Tues when the polar vortex hit, lol! Here are some shots from Monday...

IMG_4806ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_4918ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_4988ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_5049ac by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_5054ac by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## russhw (Feb 5, 2017)

My computer geek


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm improving!! (I think lol). I still haven't started doing any editing and haven't been able to take any classes, been a busy semester. But here are some raw images. Most of them could be touched up pretty easily when I get the time. 

IMG_1279 by Sydney Dubchy, on Flickr

IMG_1158 by Sydney Dubchy, on Flickr

IMG_1134 by Sydney Dubchy, on Flickr


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

In this photo I significantly increased the oranges and yellows in the photo, as the original photo was a bit dull. Ralphie is a tad overexposed, so it's not quite as defined as I like, but I did fix it a bit with Lightroom. He still look so dignified (he was watching a combine harvesting a corn field, haha).

This was taken with my 35 mm 1.8 lens.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

It's a frozen tundra out here! This is another photo I took with my 35 mm 1.8 lens. The sky was gray int he photo, but by increasing the blue saturation in the sky I brought back some of the color. I also had to bring out his eyes because they got lost in his dark face.

Note, the snow drift he is standing on is actually 5 feet tall haha.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Fall photo time! This is the time of year I drag Ralphie out to the pasture and feed him treats and beg him to stand still for just a few seconds and look at me while I take his picture.










The white on his face gets to be a little more every year, I feel! He's barely 5 1/2!










He always likes to show me this side of his face. It's hard to get him facing the other direction!










It's late afternoon, and the sun was a beautiful golden color, perfect for fall photography!










Treats, Mom?










Annnnd bothering the poor cat. Her name is Pudgy Princess, and Ralphie loves her even though she utterly ignores him and will swat him given half a chance.

All of these photos were taken with my 35mm, 1.8 lens. This one is pretty much glued to my camera! I rarely use my others.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Just a picture of my glamour girl being glamorous...

2020-7-19 Dogs DSC_0603 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Deacon.dog (Mar 8, 2020)

Pointers appreciated, I don't have an actual camera, just my phone.. I use snapseed for editing.


----------



## Deacon.dog (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## fosterDog (Jan 28, 2021)

Action shot of my nine week old I took this afternoon









Nine1.JPG







drive.google.com


----------

